# Wartezimmer YT-Industries: 2011er Bikes



## Woodie (6. Juni 2011)

Da es noch keinen Thread über das Thema gibt und ich mich, dank der Vorfreude auf mein 2011er Noton , immens langweile, hab ich mir gedacht, dass es Sinn macht die potentiellen YT-Käufer unter einen Hut zu bekommen!

Ich fang direkt mal an:
Noton Mitte Mai bestellt und laut Aussage der YTler Ende Juni + max. 2 Wochen Lieferzeit...

Ich bin gespannt und freu mich wie ein Flitzebogen auf das Rad und die Hammerschmidt^^

Wer noch???

Gruß
Das W


----------



## bollo99 (6. Juni 2011)

YT leidet unter dem gleichen Symptom wie alle welche die Rahmen aus Fernost beziehen: 
Kapazitätsengpässe in Taiwan.
Das Tüpfelchen auf dem i ist die - mittlerweile überwundene -  Insolvenz von Race Face, bzw. dem daraus resultierendem Produktionsausfall. Bis dieser wieder aufgeholt wird dauert es halt.
Im Vorteil liegen die Label, welche ihre Rahmen aus der EU beziehen.

LG
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodie (7. Juni 2011)

Ähm, ja... 

Danke für Deine konstruktive Beteiligung an diesem Thread.

Macht keinen Mut, zerstört die Vorfreude und ist daher etwas OT...

Dennoch Danke für die Belehrung!

Gruß
Das W


----------



## B.Scheuert (7. Juni 2011)

Um mal Vorfreude zu generieren: Ich saß neulich auf einem Noton zur Probefahrt. Geht recht gut bergauf und z.b. im Vergleich zu einem Tues schön verspielt bergab. Für FR-Touren und im Bikepark sollte man mit dem Rad einiges anfangen können. Die Hammerschmidt wechselt die Gänge verdammt knackig! Du hast dir eine absolute Spaßmaschine bestellt. Freu dich drauf, auch wenn du etwas warten musst. Für mich würde das Noton als Zweitrad auf jeden Fall auch infrage kommen...


----------



## KaOote (7. Juni 2011)

was ist eure bestellnumer?? meine 5941


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Juni 2011)

Drücke euch die Daumen, habe mich im Februar auch für das Noton interressiert, da war die Verfügbarkeit noch auf März.
Mittlerweile wieder mal einen Monat auf Juli gestiegen !!!
Gottseidank habe ich mich umentschieden. Aber das Noton hat fast die identische Geo zu meinem Scratch, was wird bestimmt ein geiles Bike.


----------



## Woodie (8. Juni 2011)

Meine Nummer: 5866

Edit: Ich warte jetzt noch genau bis Mitte Juli und wenn dann nix kommt werde ich mir was anderes suchen...


----------



## Gaskrank (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,

mein Noton SOLL nächste Woche kommen. Freu mich total auf den ersten Ritt. 
Fahrbericht folgt. Bin mir sicher das warten lohnt sich.

Gute Fahrt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Juni 2011)

bin auch am überlegen ob ich es kaufe, doch komme ich nicht mit den Rahmengrößen klar, welches zu mir paßt.
der komische Rechner den die da haben auf Ihrer Seite streigt.
bekomme immer die Meldung
*Körpergröße passt nicht zur Angabe von Rumpflänge bzw. Armlänge *

egal welche Werte ich nehme, selbst deren Beispielwerte bringen diese Meldung 
bin ca.1,76 und finde ein 400mm Sitzrohr sehr kurz in S 
aber beim M 420mm Sitzrohr und dann gleich 600mm Oberrohrlänge 
erscheint mir sehr gestreckt als Sitzposition


----------



## Woodie (9. Juni 2011)

Gaskrank schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Noton SOLL nächste Woche kommen. Freu mich total auf den ersten Ritt.
> Fahrbericht folgt. Bin mir sicher das warten lohnt sich.
> ...




Wie hast Du davon erfahren? haben die Dir ne Mail geschickt, oder hast DU nachgehakt???

@Wolfplayer:
Wo hast Du denn nen Rechner gefunden? Ich finde nur ne Größentabelle. Ich bin 1,78m und hab mich aufgrund der Sattelstützenlänge für einen M Rahmen entschieden. Wir reden hier von einer Mehrlänge am Oberrohr von 2,5cm... Ich glaube nicht, dass Dir das beim Fahren enorm auffallen wird.

Mein erstes Fully war ein Pitch in Rahmengröße L. Da lag das Oberrohr bei 620mm. Mit dem bin ich 2 Jahre gefahren, ohne die Länge als negativ zu empfinden. Lang läuft eben auch. Ich denke ich werde mir, wenn es mich zu sehr stört nen schönen Riser dranbauen und dann sollte es gut sein.

Gruß
Das W


----------



## KaOote (9. Juni 2011)

sind die bestellnummern bike-spezifisch oder hat jedes modell eine reihenfolge??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaOote (9. Juni 2011)

mein noton soll mitte juli da sein


----------



## Woodie (9. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube fast, dass die Modellübergreifend sind. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es YT schafft allein knapp 6000 Notons zu bauen. Zumal das Tues ja deren Zugpferd zu sein scheint...

Lass mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren!

Gruß
Das W


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. Juni 2011)

ich warte auch noch auf mein Tues, Mitte April bestellt, mal sehn wie lange es noch dauert...


----------



## petermustermann (9. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade heute angerufen.. Ich hab Bestellnummer fünftausend und etwas also schon in Februar bestellt... Und auch ich kriegs wohl erst angangs bis mitte juli..
ich gehe mitte juli auf eine 3wöchige biketour... schade kann ich es nicht mehr einfahren bis dahin


----------



## buschhase (9. Juni 2011)

Kennt von euch vllt jmd, der das wicked fährt? Find das Preis/Leistung Verhältnis echt Bombe ... nur so ohne jemals auf einem Rad des Herstellers gesessen zu haben, find ich es ein wenig schwierig.

Kann man bei denen evtl. vor Ort Räder Probe fahren wie bei Rose, Canyon usw. oder wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Beim Rechner hab ich ähnlich Probleme wie einer meiner Vorredner.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Juni 2011)

@ Woodie gehe Mal zum WICKED und klicke dort auf Grösse, dann kommt der Rechner
beim bergauf wohl nicht, aber bergab 2,5cm gestreckter fahren macht das schon viel aus und ich will den Spass beim downhill haben 
mein 2009er ERT hat 48cm Sitzrohr und 59,5cm Oberrohrlänge und ich fahre einen 40er Vorbau und es fühlt sich schon etwas zu gestreckt an aber die Abmaße beim Noton in S sind dann doch echt extrem klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Juni 2011)

@ Buschase irgendwo bei Nürnberg kann man die Räder testen

hier schau 

*YT Industries GmbH*
Zweibrückenstr. 2
91301 Forchheim
Deutschland 
*Service & Beratung*
Mo. - Fr. 09:00 - 18:00 
Fon: +49 (0) 9191 736305 0 
Fax: +49 (0) 9191 736305 55 
[email protected]


----------



## KaOote (9. Juni 2011)

im bikepark todtnau auch (mieten) glaub um 50 â¬ pro tag, aber nur tues und noton


----------



## KaOote (9. Juni 2011)

hab mich geirrt, dieses jahr nicht mehr, letztes jahr hatten sie da tues`s zum mieten


----------



## buschhase (9. Juni 2011)

Jo, schon geschaut. Ist leider arg weit für mich aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Knappe 5-6std Fahrt. Wisst ihr ob die in Willingen am Start sind?


----------



## MonsterJoe (9. Juni 2011)

Oh man! Das Tues hats mir auch angetan.... nur wie schon oben erwähnt, ohne mal auf dem bock gesessen zu haben, geht leider nix


----------



## Gaskrank (9. Juni 2011)

Also ... ich bin 1,74 (klein). Ich war vor Ort und habe das Noton und das Wiched in M gefahren, die haben sowieso keins in S und L zur Probefahrt bereitstehen. Ich werde das Noton zu 80 Prozent in freier Wildbahn nutzen und eben nur ab und zu im Bikepark. Das eher Lange flache Fahrrad kommt mir auf Touren eher entgegen da es den Uphill erleichtert wenn auch nur begrenzt. Wer ein Spielzeug in erster Linie für den Bikepark will, wird mit einem anderen Fahrrad bestimmt glücklicher. Das Noton ist eher für VOLLGAS gebaut. Wie Ihr ja schon gesagt habt, muss jeder für sich selbst mit Vorbau und Lenker, Sattelposition die richtige Einstellung für sich selbst finden. Ich kann nur empfehlen dort eine Probefahrt zu machen auch wenn es bei 1,60 pro Liter richtig weh tut.

Gute Fahrt an alle , tschau.


----------



## Gaskrank (9. Juni 2011)

Achso... und ich habe mit YT Kontakt aufgenommen, sie haben gesagt es kommt Mitte Juni. Dennoch werde ich nochmal anrufen um das endgültige Datum zu erfahren.


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Juni 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob die in Willingen am Start sind?


 Die waren letzte Woche in Winterberg und sind demnächst in Saalbach. Willingen ist soweit ich weiß nicht geplant.



MonsterJoe schrieb:


> Oh man! Das Tues hats mir auch angetan.... nur wie schon oben erwähnt, ohne mal auf dem bock gesessen zu haben, geht leider nix


 Davon sind mittlerweile so viele unterwegs, fahr am Wochenende einfach mal in einen größeren Bikepark oder frag vorher in einem Lokalforum oder so.



Gaskrank schrieb:


> Ich werde das Noton zu 80 Prozent in freier Wildbahn nutzen und eben nur ab und zu im Bikepark. Das eher Lange flache Fahrrad kommt mir auf Touren eher entgegen da es den Uphill erleichtert wenn auch nur begrenzt. Wer ein Spielzeug in erster Linie für den Bikepark will, wird mit einem anderen Fahrrad bestimmt glücklicher. Das Noton ist eher für VOLLGAS gebaut.


Verwechselst du gerade Wicked und Noton? Das Wicked ist ein 150mm-Enduro, das Noton würde ich als Touren- und verspielten Bikepark-Freerider empfehlen. Zum DH-ballern und für sehr große Sprünge gibt es das Tues, das geht aber auch wesentlich schlechter bergauf als das Noton.


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Juni 2011)

cool Saalbach sind nur 200km 
letzten Sonntag war ich schon 20km vor Winterberg, aber eine riesige tief blaue Wolkenwand über Winterberg hat mich zum abdrehen bewogen bin dann doch durchgefahren von H nach M

PS: wann sind die YT Jungs den in Saalbach ??


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (10. Juni 2011)

Servus,

hab mein Wicked in Größe M vor 3 Wochen bestellt; soll Mitte Juli da sein.

Der Rechner auf der HP spinnt; aber durch die Gemotrieangabe und die Nutzung von zB Canyons PPS findet man hier auch seine Größe. Ansonsten einfach mal anrufen; die Jungs da sind wirklich fit und man fühlt sich recht gut aufgehoben.

Und für Probefahrten sollte man da vorher anrufen, da die kein richtiger Händler mit üblichen Ladenöffnungszeiten sind.

Ich warte auf jeden Fall; find YT echt klasse... Und als tourenorientiertes Enduro findet man nichts vergleichbares auf dem Markt in der Preisklasse als das Wicked!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodie (10. Juni 2011)

Nochmal ein Aufruf an all diejenigen, welche ihre 2011er YT´s schon haben, oder im Laufe der nächsten Wochen bekommen:

Postet Bilder^^

Gruß
Das W


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Juni 2011)

@Wolfplayer: Die sind beim Freeride Festival. Da wirst du bestimmt auch probefahren können. Die nehmen zwar nicht alle Größen von allen Modellen mit, aber wenn dir z.B. M zu groß oder zu klein ist, weist du ja bescheid. Für Fragen findest du natürlich auch die richtigen Ansprechpartner...


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Juni 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> @Wolfplayer: Die sind beim Freeride Festival. Da wirst du bestimmt auch probefahren können. Die nehmen zwar nicht alle Größen von allen Modellen mit, aber wenn dir z.B. M zu groß oder zu klein ist, weist du ja bescheid. Für Fragen findest du natürlich auch die richtigen Ansprechpartner...


  Danke


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (11. Juni 2011)

Heute morgen ist mein Tues  gekommen


----------



## buschhase (11. Juni 2011)

Bilder!! Los!!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (11. Juni 2011)

fertig zusammengebaut


----------



## buschhase (11. Juni 2011)

Schönes Teil. Sind die eigtl vormontiert oder darf man selber basteln?


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (11. Juni 2011)

darfst selber basteln, lenker, räder pedale joa das wars auch schon was zu bauen ist


----------



## buschhase (11. Juni 2011)

Jagut - das klar. Aber was solls ...
Wann hast du denn bestellt? Ich schwanke immernoch, ob und wann ich bestellen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (11. Juni 2011)

mitte April hatte ich es bestellt


----------



## MonsterJoe (11. Juni 2011)

Welche Grösse ist das/wie groß bist Du? 

mfg


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (12. Juni 2011)

das ist L, ich bin 1,86


----------



## Woodie (13. Juni 2011)

Hab noch ein Noton im Forum gefunden und den Besitzer angeschrieben...
Hoffe er postet ein paar Bilder und Infos...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8075255&postcount=2558

Gruß
Das W


----------



## Woodie (13. Juni 2011)

Weiß eigentlich jemand zufällig den Sitzrohrdurchmesser der Notons?

Wollte mir nämlich ne Reverb kaufen^^

Gruß
Das W


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Juni 2011)

und ich bräuchte Mal die Dämpfereinbaulänge vom 2011er Noton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaturBruder (13. Juni 2011)

*Habe das Noton auch bestellt  am 03.05. Laut YT mitte Juli wird es Geliefert meine Bestellnummer isch* *5662 

Freu mich schon drauf wenn es endlich da isch .

Gruss NaturBruder
*


----------



## KaOote (13. Juni 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und ich bräuchte Mal die Dämpfereinbaulänge vom 2011er Noton


 auf yt.com stehts nicht, such mal nach dem dämpfer direkt oder schreib ihnen ne mail


----------



## KaOote (13. Juni 2011)

Woodie schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand zufällig den Sitzrohrdurchmesser der Notons?
> 
> Wollte mir nämlich ne Reverb kaufen^^



ich sag den mitbikenden immer wenn ich bergauf nicht mehr kann: Hey wartet, muss schnell sattel umstellen!! (gratispause)


----------



## gotboost (13. Juni 2011)

Dämpferlänge 216mm.


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Juni 2011)

@gotboost Danke  genau das Maß wollte ich hören


----------



## Woodie (14. Juni 2011)

KaOote schrieb:


> ich sag den mitbikenden immer wenn ich bergauf nicht mehr kann: Hey wartet, muss schnell sattel umstellen!! (gratispause)



Ich brauch dei auch nur, um an ner Ampel den Fuß auf den Boden zu kriegen

Wenn den Sitzrohrdurchmesser keiner kennt, muss ich wohl YT mal ne Mail schreiben

Gruß
Das W


----------



## skorpion500 (14. Juni 2011)

Servus,

beim Noton 2011 ist der Durchmesser bei 30,9 !!
Hab mir nach deren Auskunft auch bereits ne Reverb gekauft ;-)

Jetzt muss nur noch das Bike her !!


----------



## Cubeist (15. Juni 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> fertig zusammengebaut



Schickes Teil ey! 

Ich warte auch auf mein TuEs. Allerdings als Freerider und ich habs erst letzte Woche bestellt.
Hat das bei dir denn mit dem ungefähren Liefertermin hingehauen?

Meine Bestellnummer ist übrigens die 6056


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Juni 2011)

Liefertermin war laut Homepage Ende Juli


----------



## KaOote (15. Juni 2011)

die bremsscheiben sehen ingwie komisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Juni 2011)

KaOote schrieb:


> die bremsscheiben sehen ingwie komisch aus



jetzt wo Du es sagst...stimmt
haben die da was vergessen auszulasern am inneren Ring 
naja Mehrgewicht=Anpressdruck/Traktion


----------



## Woodie (16. Juni 2011)

skorpion500 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> beim Noton 2011 ist der Durchmesser bei 30,9 !!
> Hab mir nach deren Auskunft auch bereits ne Reverb gekauft ;-)
> ...



Welche Länge macht denn Sinn bei der Reverb? Ich hab nen M Rhamen bestellt, demnach ist das Sitzrohr 430mm lang. Da sich das Rohr zum Tretlager hin krümmt dürfte die 420mm Version der Reverb nicht komplett versenkbar sein, oder? Ich habe leider keine Erfahrungen, ob ich 420mm Einbaulänge überhaupt nutzen kann (bin 1,78m groß). Optimalerweise möchte ich bei voll ausgefahrener Reverb optimal Pedalieren können.

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Gruß
Das wartende W


----------



## Woodie (16. Juni 2011)

Edit: sind die Noton-Komponenten eigentlich Matchmaker kompatibel?


----------



## Cubeist (16. Juni 2011)

@woodie: Ist doch Avid und Sram also sollteste die auch matchen können...

@all: Die Bremsscheiben waren mir bei den Dirtmasters schon aufgefallen. Allerdings waren die immer nur an den Downhillern montiert... Ich hoffe mal, dass die an meinem freerider aus ner anderen Messerschmiede kommen 

Naja... Tuningpotenzial 
N Satz Marys in 2.5 hab ich mir schließlich auch schon bestellt


----------



## othu (16. Juni 2011)

das sind die "neuen" avid g3 scheiben, avid hatte da mit dem alten design wohl ein patentproblem oder so, wenn nicht noch irgendwo restbestände rumliegen, werden nur noch diese verbaut.
2012 kommen neue... (auch hässlich)


----------



## Cubeist (16. Juni 2011)

na doof...


----------



## Skydiver81 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo 

Hat inzwischen einer das Noton? Bin am überlegen es mir auch zubestellen...hätte es aber gern noch den sommer


----------



## NaturBruder (16. Juni 2011)

Nein nochnicht habe es am  03.05 bestellt soll laut YT anfang Juli geliefert werden .


----------



## Habannero (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hab heute mal bei denen angerufen. Es wurde mir gesagt, dass die Notons (bei mir in M) ab Mitte Juli verfügbar wären. 
Ich hab direkt nach meiner Bestellnummer gefragt und zwar die 599x.
Dann dauerts halt noch n Stück, aber man sagt ja so schön,
"Gut Ding will Weile haben" etc.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (17. Juni 2011)

Hab ihr schon was vor zuverändern wenn es mal bei euchsteht? bin am überlegen die Gabel zu tauschen gegen eine Totem..


----------



## KaOote (17. Juni 2011)

wiso? dann hättest du lieber das tues freeride genommen. oder ein anderes mit totem. 1 cm federweg macht nicht viel aus


----------



## Skydiver81 (17. Juni 2011)

Tues gefällt mir nicht in der fr version und auch viel zu schwer..


----------



## KaOote (17. Juni 2011)

mach was du willst, finds nur komisch weils preislich für mich nie in frage käme


----------



## Woodie (17. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir heute die Reverb bestellt und ein paar Larsen TT für den zweiten Tourenlaufradsatz...

Eigentlich will ich schon seit Jahren mal ne Saint Bremse fahren, aber irgendwie bin ich immer zu geizig...

Ansonsten kommen meine Griffe, mein Sattel dran... 
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie der Rocco so arbeitet. Wenn der doof ist, dann kommt noch was anderes dran. 
Aber wie bei all meinen Rädern wird wahrscheinlic ständig was umgebaut! 

Im Moment bin ich genervt, weil ich momentan kein Rad habe und es mich in den Fingern juckt...
Stand heute schon wieder beim lokalen Specialized Dealer und hätte fast ein 2010er Enduro mitgenommen. Guter Preis, aber Ausstattungsmäßig deutlich schlechter als das Noton. Das hält mich momentan bei der Stange.

Gruß
Das W


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. Juni 2011)

ich hab die Saint an meinem Fritzz drann , lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2011)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Hab ihr schon was vor zuverändern wenn es mal bei euchsteht? bin am überlegen die Gabel zu tauschen gegen eine Totem..


Gabel tauschen  na dann mach Mal,
denn die Lyrik hat gemessene 172mm Federweg und die Totem 178mm
für 6mm mehr bekommst Du auch gute 400+ g Mehrgewicht


----------



## Woodie (18. Juni 2011)

Ich finde auch, dass sich die Optik mit ner so fetten Gabel (40mm Standrohre) negativ verändert. So was gehört an nen reinrassigen Freerider!

Ich glaube die Lyrik ist da der beste Kompromiss! Pike sieht zu schmal aus, Totem zu fett... Fox kommt mir eh nicht ins Haus (zumindest nicht als Gabel).

Daß sich die Saint lohnt, glaube ich auch... Werde mir die Performance der Elixir R aber mal anschauen und dann entscheiden. Schlecht wird die nicht sein und ich versuche eigentlich eher weniger zu bremsen

Gruß
Das W


----------



## Habannero (18. Juni 2011)

Ne Variostütze ist an sonem Rad schon fast Pflicht, ich nehm allerdings meine KS+Sattel von meinem alten Fahrrad. 
Die Reverb ist top, du kannst aber bestimmt die Leitung etwas kürzen+entlüften.
Ich bau mir an meins noch Klickpedale und in die Gabel vielleicht noch die MiCo DH Einheiten.
Ich hab mal gelesen, dass man die Bremsleitungen evntl. selber kürzen muss. Stimmt das?


----------



## Woodie (18. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem entlüften der Reverb scheint wohl ne Art Glücksspiel zu sein, wobei zunehmend Meldungen (auch hier im Forum) auftauchen, dass die einsatzbereit ausgeliefert wird. hab meine gestern bei Hibike für 208 bestellt.

Wenns die irgendwo günstiger gibt, dann möge man sich schnell melden

Klickpedale werde ich nur auf Touren in Kombination mit dem Larsen Laufradsatz...

Gruß
Das W


----------



## KaOote (19. Juni 2011)

wenn das so weiter geht sollte man auf die 2012 modelle warten und dann als 1. bestellen


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Juni 2011)

genau das hatte ich mir die Tage auch schon gedacht


----------



## Skydiver81 (19. Juni 2011)

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob es dieses Jahr wieder ein Spezialbike gibt wie die Worldcup version vom Tues?


----------



## Habannero (19. Juni 2011)

Meinst bestimmt das hier?
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=163&xf2790=5mrj97bvhd9qlcimgpcm5f5tu0eolhiv


----------



## Skydiver81 (19. Juni 2011)

genau, ob die dieses jahr wieder so eine aktion starten


----------



## Habannero (19. Juni 2011)

Man weis es nicht. War sicher ein gutes Angebot. 

Kann mal jemand ein paar Eindrücke vom NOTON 2011 abgeben?
Optimalerweise im Vergleich mit nem Torque Trailflow 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RevilOr (19. Juni 2011)

ich hab mitte märz ein noton in L bestellt. bestellnummer 52XX .
wurde mittlerweile dreimal auf einen neuen liefertermin vertröstet. zuletzt mitte/ende juni. 

und wenn ich dann lese, dass leute viel später ihr bike bestellt haben , aber es schon geliefert wurde krieg ich echt nen dicken hals!
ist hier jemand mit nem Noton in L und kann mir sagen wann er es bestellt hat?


----------



## Woodie (19. Juni 2011)

Am Besten ist, wir stornieren alle, dann werden sich wenigstens ein paar Leute sehr freuen, dass sie ihr Rad früher bekommen haben^^

Gruß
Das W


----------



## Habannero (19. Juni 2011)

Wenn du uns zu liebe so selbstlos wärest...

Aber im Ernst, die kommen schon noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## KaOote (19. Juni 2011)

am ende der saison ein bike zu krigen ist aber schon hart


----------



## Habannero (19. Juni 2011)

Die Verzögerungen nerven schon, das stimmt. Ich denke aber, dass es sich lohnt zu warten. Außerdem hab ich ja noch ein Fahrrad zum Überdierundenkommen.
Trotzdem sollen die sich mal bissl beeilen, damit wir auch mal mit den Rädern fahren können.


----------



## Skydiver81 (19. Juni 2011)

Finde das die ein sehr komsiches Zeitmanagment haben, andere hersteller bringen im Herbst schon die 2012modelle raus, da kommt erst für die masse das 2011^^

auch wenn sich das warten lohnt


----------



## Woodie (21. Juni 2011)

Das Warten lohnt sich für mich auf jeden Fall.

Finde derzeit kein anderes Bike, das von der Ausstattung, aber vor Allem von der Optik so meiner Vorstellung entspricht, wie das Noton... Wenn die 2012 die Lackierung wieder ändern kann es toppen oder floppen, aber das 2011er ist für mich HOT

Von daher hab ich keine andere Wahl...

Gruß
Das W


----------



## NaturBruder (21. Juni 2011)

ja da kann ich dir nur recht geben Woodie


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juni 2011)

und ich Euch beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodie (21. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache der Srätt bleibt oben...

Das W


----------



## Skydiver81 (21. Juni 2011)

Grad bestellt, soll in ca 3wochen da sein, bestellnr 620*


----------



## RevilOr (21. Juni 2011)

gerade emails gecheckt: versandbestätigung von YT im postfach! woohooo! soll am montag da sein. nur 14 wochen wartezeit


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (21. Juni 2011)

ich hab nie ne Versandbestätigung bekommen

aber ein Bike


----------



## KaOote (21. Juni 2011)

lieber ein bike als eine versadbestätigung, aber ich habe noch gar nichts bekommen... Welche nummer hattest du?


----------



## RevilOr (22. Juni 2011)

5216 noton L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaOote (22. Juni 2011)

59xx


----------



## Woodie (22. Juni 2011)

58xx in M


----------



## Woodie (22. Juni 2011)

Ach so...
Bitte Bilder posten, wenn die Bikes ankommen! Am Besten gleich mit der Angabe der Rahmengröße!

Danke
Das W


----------



## KaOote (22. Juni 2011)

Mein Bike (noton m) soll Ende dieser bis Anfang nächster Woche versendet werden.


----------



## hergie (22. Juni 2011)

Eben bestellt, Noton in L
Bestellnummer: 62*
Ich bin ja Optimist und sage, zu Weihnachten habe ich das Teil ;-)
Trotz Wartezimmer hier, also Bike noch nicht vorhanen: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ner 34er Kassette im Noton, 32 sind mir dann doch zu klein zum Uphillen.

Grüße Flo


----------



## Woodie (22. Juni 2011)

Kann ich, wegen noch fehlendem Noton noch nix zu sagen. Da aber mein Tourenlaufradsatz ne 34er Kassette hat, werde ich dann mal berichten. Aufgrund der Bestellnummer denke ich, das ich das Rad hoffentlich vor Dir bekomme...

Gruß
Das W


----------



## Woodie (22. Juni 2011)

KaOote schrieb:


> Mein Bike (noton m) soll Ende dieser bis Anfang nächster Woche versendet werden.



Mein Gott, das läßt ja Hoffnungen aufkommen, dass meiRad auch jetzt bald da ist, zumal Ich vor dir bestellt habe...

Wie hast Du das rausgekriegt? Mail? Telefon? Will denen eigentlich nicht auf den Sack gehen, aber ne Bestätigung zu kriegen juckt mich schon sehr

Das W

Edit: Hat mich zu sehr gejuckt...hab angerufen! Info war ernüchternd. Ca. Mitte der 2ten Juli Woche wird geliefert... Stellt sich langsam wirklich die Frage nach der Prioritätsphilosophie...


----------



## KaOote (22. Juni 2011)

ich habe einem der mitarbeiter gemailt, nicht [email protected] usw. Der sagte das sie bis nächste Woche versendet werden. aber eine versandbestätigung gabs noch nicht.


----------



## Woodie (22. Juni 2011)

Halt mich da mal auf dem Laufenden bitte!!!

Wenn dem so sein sollte, dann mach ich da mal Rabatz

Gruß
Das W


----------



## KaOote (22. Juni 2011)

nein er mein das noton, das noton ist nach der Freeride eher laufruhig als verspielt. jedoch eindeutig verspielter als das Tues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeist (22. Juni 2011)

Dann hab ichs glaub ich mit dem Tues richtig gemacht. Zum Spielen und uphillen hab ich mein Stereo 
ich brauch was zum Schreddern 

Wäh! Wie lang dauert das denn nohohoch...


----------



## my2cents (23. Juni 2011)

Wer hat denn jetzt schon das Wicked und kann mal Fotos hochladen. Wüsst gern mal wie das Teil in Wirklichkeit aussieht...

Und ist Rahmengröße L bei ner Körpergröße von 190cm schon zu klein? XL gibt es ja nicht...


----------



## zhilo (28. Juni 2011)

.........habe gestern eine Mail bekommen, dass ich ab Morgen abholen kann. Wicked M bestellt Ende Februar.


----------



## buschhase (28. Juni 2011)

Super - dann stell mal bitte ein paar Fotos rein und schreib bitte 2-3 Zeilen zum Fahrverhalten und deinen Körpermaßen (Schrittlänge usw.).

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Oshiki (28. Juni 2011)

Yes please. Ich warte auch auf ein M. Allerdings erst im Juni bestellt.
Aber nachdem einige User hier storniert haben bekomme ich es ja evtl. auch schneller


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Juni 2011)

also ebend mit YT telefoniert und Notons sind noch genügend vorhanden zum bestellen
werde dann nächstes WE nach Saalbach fahren und dort haben sie alles in allen Größen vor Ort sagte man mir.
mache dann ausgibige Probefahrten und Fotos von Wicked über Noton bis Tues


----------



## my2cents (28. Juni 2011)

Dann muss ich da mal anrufen und fragen wie das mit den Wickeds ausschaut.. Hab nämlich Bestellnr. 62** und wenn ich bis september warten muss, dann warte ich lieber gleich aufs neue Modell


----------



## petermustermann (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab denen mal angerufen..
Sie sagten mir, meines würde am mittwoch (also morgen) versendet werden (noton). Hab meines jedoch im Februar bestellt  Naja ich glaube lange kanns nicht mehr dauern..
wobei das Verfügbarkeitsdatum immer wieder nach hinten verschoben wurde 
bestätigung habe ich auch keine gekriegt


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (28. Juni 2011)

Hab beim Wicked 58**... 

Hoffe, dass bald mal ne Meldung kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodie (28. Juni 2011)

KaOote schrieb:


> Mein Bike (noton m) soll Ende dieser bis Anfang nächster Woche versendet werden.



Und? Schon was von Deinem Noton gehört???

Gruß
Das W


----------



## KaOote (28. Juni 2011)

nein, wenns bis donnerstag nicht versendet wird schreib ich denen mal. die sollten lieber termiene angeben, die sie auch einhalten können, anstatt falsche hoffnung zu erwecken.


----------



## Woodie (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab jetzt zweimal unabfängig den selben vagen Termin (Lieferung bis Mitte Juli) bekommen. Fände es schon ziemlich unfair, wenn die die Bestellnummern nicht der Reihe nach abarbeiten würden. Bleibt eigentlich nur zu hoffen, dass Leute storniert haben und man vorgezogen wird...

Naja, alles hat ein Ende nur die Wurst und so...

Gruß
Das W


----------



## Woodie (28. Juni 2011)

Lecker_Sushi schrieb:


> Hab beim Wicked 58**...
> 
> Hoffe, dass bald mal ne Meldung kommt!



Würde mich jetzt schon mal interessieren, ob das modellübergreifende Bestellnummern sind, oder ob YT wirklich 6000 Notons und 6000 Wickeds und xxx von den anderen Modellen verkaufen!!!

Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen...

Das W


----------



## my2cents (28. Juni 2011)

Find ich ziemlich schade: Wenn da steht Verfügbarkeit Anfang Juli und Versanddauer 5-15 Werktage dann geht man doch davon aus dass das auch dann geliefert wird und nicht 3 Monate später. Weil dann kann ich auch gleich sagen ich warte aufs 2012er Modell. Ist nur blöd wenn man ne tour im august geplant hat und die mit dem neuen bike fahren möchte 
Ich wäre sogar bereit das Bike vor Ort abzuholen wenn das schneller geht


----------



## zhilo (29. Juni 2011)

Habs heute geholt, Fotos in meinem Album.
Ich selbst bin 1,78 groß mit 84cm Schrittlänge.
Mein Wicked hat Größe M. 
Erste Eindruck: paßt 
Morgen werde ich mal die erste Ausfahrt machen und dann berichten wie es war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodie (29. Juni 2011)

Das sieht schonmal nett aus! Viel Spaß damit...

Drück dem Rest der wartenden mal die Daumen^^

Gruß
Das W


----------



## buschhase (29. Juni 2011)

Schonma danke für die ersten Daten
Könntest du evtl. morgen nochmal hinzufügen, was du für eine Torso bzw. Armlänge hast und wie du auf dem Bike im Einsatz sitzt? Also eher gestreckt oder aufrecht? Wäre super.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## zhilo (29. Juni 2011)

Rumpf 66cm Armlänge 60, falls ich alles richtig gemessen habe.


----------



## Woodie (30. Juni 2011)

Kennt sich einer mit der Saint Bremse aus? Hb evtl.vor die für das Noton zu kaufen. Brauch ich da spezielle Shimano-Adapter und Bremsscheiben, oder kann ich theoretisch die Sachen von der Avid Elixir nutzen? Würde dann nämlich die hier bestellen:
http://www.bike24.de/p111982.html

Danke...
Das W


----------



## Cubeist (30. Juni 2011)

@Woodie: Bei ChainReaction könnteste evtl nochmal n paar Euronen sparen.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27686

Ich behaupte immernoch, dass man Adapter und Bremsen eigentlich mischen können müsste (ohne es je selbst ausprobiert zu haben).
Die Scheibendicken können schonmal variieren. Da bin ich mittlerweile vorsichtig. Formula mit Shimanoscheiben passt z.B. nur mit abgefahrenen Belägen.

Na und obwohl ich ja mittlerweile verstanden hab, dass man mit unseren Bikes besser einfach abwartet und nicht nach Lieferterminen fragt, hab ichs natürlich trotzdem getan.

Mail von vor 36 Minuten:
"Dein Tues Fr wird im laufe der nächsten 2-3 Wochen versendet."

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## KaOote (30. Juni 2011)

@ Woodie du hast noch nicht mal das Bike und kaufst schon ne teleskopstütze und neue bremsen u.s.w. Du weisst ja noch nicht mal ob die serenmässig verbauten Bremsen nicht genug gut sind...


----------



## Woodie (30. Juni 2011)

Die Bremse hatte ich in der cr Variante als erstes an meinem Torque FRX. Da mir die Performance überhaupt nicht ausreichend war, hab ich auf die Code gewechselt, voder ich (bis auf die fehlende Reichweitenverstellung) begeistert war. Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen R und CR jetzt nicht, vermute aber, dass die baugleich sein werden?!? Wenn dem so ist, muss ich die tauschen....

Solche "haben-wollen" Gedanken kommen eben, wenn man 2 Monate kein Rad hat...

Das W


----------



## KaOote (30. Juni 2011)

kenn ich, solche gedanken kann man sich als schüler jedoch nicht leisten... un dich hab ja noch ein dirtbike um über die Runden zu kommen


----------



## KaOote (30. Juni 2011)

*Mein Bike ist unterwegs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hab aber keine versandbestätigung bekommen


----------



## Skydiver81 (30. Juni 2011)

Super, viel spaß!! Welche nr hattest du den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodie (30. Juni 2011)

KaOote schrieb:


> *Mein Bike ist unterwegs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hab aber keine versandbestätigung bekommen



Grrr... Dann muss ich da nochmal nachhaken! Tust Du mir den Gefallen und schreibst nochmal, wenn das Rad bei Dir angekommen ist! Dann mach ich da mal Druck. Kann doch nicht sein, dass ein späterer Besteller eher sein Rad bekommt (nicht persönlich nehmen, ärgere mich gerade nur etwas)...

Denk dran Bilder zu Posten und viel Spaß mit dem Bike! 

Greetz
Das W


----------



## hergie (30. Juni 2011)

Woodie schrieb:


> Solche "haben-wollen" Gedanken kommen eben, wenn man 2 Monate kein Rad hat...



Deswegen habe ich mein derzeitiges AM Fully auch noch


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Juni 2011)

und ich habe noch nicht mal bestellt und hege die gleichen Gedanken 
aber nur die Sattelstütze, da meine jetzige 31,6 hat 
und alle weißen Anbauteile (Räder, Bremse, Lenker, Pedalen ect.) werden umgebaut


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Juni 2011)

Woodie schrieb:


> Grrr... Dann muss ich da nochmal nachhaken! Tust Du mir den Gefallen und schreibst nochmal, wenn das Rad bei Dir angekommen ist! Dann mach ich da mal Druck. Kann doch nicht sein, dass ein späterer Besteller eher sein Rad bekommt (nicht persönlich nehmen, ärgere mich gerade nur etwas)...
> 
> Denk dran Bilder zu Posten und viel Spaß mit dem Bike!
> 
> ...



darüber würde ich mich nicht nur ärgern, sondern gleich ins Auto springen und an deren Pforte hämmern


----------



## Woodie (30. Juni 2011)

Ich warte erst mal ab, bis sich KaOote nochmal meldet und Bilder postet. Dann kann ich immer noch reagieren

Ich will mein Noton haben...

Das W


----------



## hergie (30. Juni 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und ich habe noch nicht mal bestellt und hege die gleichen Gedanken
> aber nur die Sattelstütze, da meine jetzige 31,6 hat
> und alle weißen Anbauteile (Räder, Bremse, Lenker, Pedalen ect.) werden umgebaut



Hab auch schon eine neue Kassette, durchsichtiges Lenkerband, neuen Sattel geordert. Folgen werden ne Variostütze und ich denke andere Bremsen (4 Kolben)...


----------



## KaOote (30. Juni 2011)

falls ich mal zeit habe, die ich nicht mit biken verbringen werde, wenn ich das bike habe. schick ich bilder und fahrbericht. (rechnet mit mir so in 1 bis 2 jahren)


----------



## matsmats (1. Juli 2011)

tach, 

noton L gestern aufgeschlagen, nr. 5461.. 

gruss 
mats


----------



## Skydiver81 (1. Juli 2011)

Grad telefoniert, vor Anfang August wird es nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Juli 2011)

na dann lohnt sich eine Bestellung noch nicht wirklich für mich 
nur günstig reicht dann doch nicht, muss auch lieferbar sein


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Juli 2011)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Grad telefoniert, vor Anfang August wird es nix


  wann bestellt und welche Bestellnummer *???
*


----------



## Cubeist (1. Juli 2011)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Grad bestellt, soll in ca 3wochen da sein, bestellnr 620*


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn mein Wicked erst im August kommt, dann sollte man einen Standortwechsel in Betracht ziehen... Denn dann gibt´s schlechtes Wetter...


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Juli 2011)

KaOote schrieb:


> falls ich mal zeit habe, die ich nicht mit biken verbringen werde, wenn ich das bike habe. schick ich bilder und fahrbericht. (rechnet mit mir so in 1 bis 2 jahren)


  dann freuen wir uns alle doch ganz dolle für Dich,
dass Du wenigtens Zeit findest, dieses Forum als Infoquelle für Dich zu nutzen, aber selber egoistisch-sarkastisch den leidgeplagten Kunden in die Wunde stichelst...dafür haste dann doch wieder Zeit


----------



## my2cents (1. Juli 2011)

Lecker_Sushi schrieb:


> Wenn mein Wicked erst im August kommt, dann sollte man einen Standortwechsel in Betracht ziehen... Denn dann gibt´s schlechtes Wetter...



Wann hast du denn deins bestellt? Müsste ja laut HP ende Juli ankommen!
Ansonsten kann man echt noch auf das 2012er Modell warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lecker_Sushi (1. Juli 2011)

Mitte Mai habe ich bestellt. Und eigentlich sollte es ja dann schon Anfang Juli (also jetzt) bei denen sein für die Montage. 
Bin jetzt halt bissl am Zappeln, da ja einige ihr Wicked schon haben obwohl die Bestellung später reinkam. Allerdings haben die auch andere Größen (meins ist M).
Will halt endlich fahren und ich habe keinen Bock, dass es wieder länger dauert...


----------



## zhilo (1. Juli 2011)

Ich will ja keine Illusionen zerstören, aber als ich meins vorgestern geholt habe, war es das letzte in M dass sie noch da hatten.


----------



## Woodie (1. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die ihre Räder alle von Forchheim aus verschicken... Von daher mach ich mir diesbezüglich weniger Sorgen...

Wie wärs anstatt Illusionen zu zerstören, mal welche zu schüren... Mit Bildern z.B.

Das W


----------



## zhilo (2. Juli 2011)

Woodie schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die ihre Räder alle von Forchheim aus verschicken... Von daher mach ich mir diesbezüglich weniger Sorgen...
> 
> Wie wärs anstatt Illusionen zu zerstören, mal welche zu schüren... Mit Bildern z.B.
> 
> Das W



Bilder sind in meinem Profil. 

Es werden alle aus Forchheim verschickt. Ist wirklich so.
Habe aber mitbekommen, dass sie mit den Versandbenachrichtigungen ein Problem hatten, d.h. es werden einige positiv überrascht sein wenn der Postbote klingelt


----------



## my2cents (2. Juli 2011)

Warum sehen die Bremsscheiben so komisch aus???
Wurden da nicht vergessen was wegzufräsen :-D


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Juli 2011)

my2cents schrieb:


> Warum sehen die Bremsscheiben so komisch aus???
> Wurden da nicht vergessen was wegzufräsen :-D


schaue hier Mal paar Seiten zurück, da ist die Erläuterung


----------



## player599 (2. Juli 2011)

hi,
ich reihe mich einfach mal hier ein:
ich hab mitte Mai ein noton in L bestellt, mit der nummer 58** , und auf meine nachfrage hin, wurde mir gesagt ich könnte es höchstwahrscheinlich bis mitte juli abholen. hoffentlich schiebt es sich nicht noch weiter nach hinten, dann kann ich gardasee vergessen


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Juli 2011)

zhilo schrieb:


> Bilder sind in meinem Profil.
> 
> Es werden alle aus Forchheim verschickt. Ist wirklich so.
> Habe aber mitbekommen, dass sie mit den Versandbenachrichtigungen ein Problem hatten, d.h. es werden einige positiv überrascht sein wenn der Postbote klingelt



schick schick....lechts lechts


----------



## my2cents (2. Juli 2011)

Also das mit den Bremsscheiben muss mir nochmal jemand erklären. Ich hab diese G3 aber auch in der "gutaussehenden" Variante gefunden:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=16168&prodid=25983

Die anderen heißen G3 Clean Sweep und die find ich echt unschön!


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Juli 2011)

my2cents schrieb:


> Also das mit den Bremsscheiben muss mir nochmal  jemand erklären. Ich hab diese G3 aber auch in der "gutaussehenden"  Variante gefunden:
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=16168&prodid=25983
> 
> Die anderen heißen G3 Clean Sweep und die find ich echt unschön!





othu schrieb:


> das sind die "neuen" avid g3 scheiben, avid hatte da mit dem alten design wohl ein patentproblem oder so, wenn nicht noch irgendwo restbestände rumliegen, werden nur noch diese verbaut.
> 2012 kommen neue... (auch hässlich)



die Du gefunden hast wurden dann wohl vor dem Patenstreit ausgeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (3. Juli 2011)

Mag denn vielleicht mal jemand ein paar Bilder vom Noton posten und eventuell einen kleinen Fahrbericht schreiben? Vielleicht auch Stellung dazu nehmen, ob denn die Front wirklich so niedrig ist, wie sie die "Freeride" ja dargestellt hat.
Danke


----------



## fraggler (3. Juli 2011)

Konnte gestern das Noton das erstemal testen
und ich muss sagen, ein GEILES Teil!
Schwerpunkt ist super, SAG bei 30% -> das Bike klebt an der Strecke!
Die Front ist niedrig aber noch völlig aktzeptabel! Hatte keine Schwierigkeiten die Front zu heben! Manuel mit ein bisschen mehr Zug an der Front auch gut und einfach möglich! 
Leider keine Bilder vom ersten Einsatz.....






http://www.file-upload.net/view-3556751/P1060184.JPG.html


----------



## Woodie (3. Juli 2011)

fraggler schrieb:


> Konnte gestern das Noton das erstemal testen
> und ich muss sagen, ein GEILES Teil!
> Schwerpunkt ist super, SAG bei 30% -> das Bike klebt an der Strecke!
> Die Front ist niedrig aber noch völlig aktzeptabel! Hatte keine Schwierigkeiten die Front zu heben! Manuel mit ein bisschen mehr Zug an der Front auch gut und einfach möglich!
> ...



Welche Rahmengröße ist das?
Wie ist die Uphill Performance?

Gruß
Das W


----------



## player599 (3. Juli 2011)

@ fraggler
wie schauts mit der sattelhöhe aus? kann man die stütze ganz reinschieben, oder schrabbelt dann der reifen am sattel?


----------



## fraggler (3. Juli 2011)

Rahmengröße M
Schön wendig! Bin ~1,80m. 
S wäre mir zu klein, Beine - Lenker
L zu lang!

Uphill konnte ich noch nicht wirklich testen! Dran denken, Schnellspanner zum absenken der Gabel mitnehmen....

Die Sattelhöhe ist okay. Sattelstütze schrabbelt nicht am Reifen, da ist noch genügend Platz -> siehe Bild. Bin zwar bei einem Gap mit dem Arsch auf dem Reifen gelandet... doch beim 2-3 Versuch nicht mehr.... Reifen / Sattel kommen antscheinend schon sehr nahe zusammen wenn der Rahmen voll einfedert! Für mich aber nicht negativ aufgefallen bisher...

http://www.file-upload.net/index.ph...=ut9hk7&hash=82f68ac5dda0a53077078157c18dd019


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2011)

wie..was Schnellspanner zum absenken nicht vergessen 
die Front soll doch sie tief sein


----------



## player599 (3. Juli 2011)

ich denke er meint einen spanngurt


----------



## fraggler (3. Juli 2011)

keine absenkbare Gabel zum feststellen... 
Gabel abtauchen lassen und feststellen. Geht hier nur durch einen Gurt...

@player
genau das mein ich doch ;P


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2011)

Spangurt mitnehmen zum absenken 
ich habe keine Ahnung was Ihr unter Uphill versteht (45 Grad Steigungen), 
aber ich fahre seit 2 Jahren meine Lyrik ohne Absenkung und bin bisher überall hochpedaliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (3. Juli 2011)

ja, aber vielleicht wenn man was anderes gewohnt ist, will man bergauf gerne frontlastiger fahren, als es beim noton der fall ist. (nur 'ne vermutung, bitte zerreißt mich nicht)


----------



## Pakalolo (3. Juli 2011)

Locker bleiben "wolf", hier ist niemand ein "" nur weil er seine Gabel absenken will. Fahre auch seit längerem Gabeln, die nicht absenkbar sind, aber wenn Du mal in den "echten" Bergen unterwegs, dann würdest Du dir vielleicht wünschen 2 cm Absenkung zu haben.
Spanngurt ist daher die beste Alternative! Bewährt und nur 50g mehr im Rucksack

@fraggler: Thx für die Bilder und den ersten Eindruck!


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2011)

Südtirol und Alpen sind also keine echten Berge


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2011)

fraggler schrieb:


> keine absenkbare Gabel zum feststellen...
> Gabel abtauchen lassen und feststellen. Geht hier nur durch einen Gurt...



dies weiss man schon wenn man sich die Ausstattung auf deren Webseite anschaut, da soll keiner überrascht tun wenn er das Rad bekommt


----------



## Pakalolo (3. Juli 2011)

fraggler schrieb:


> Uphill konnte ich noch nicht wirklich testen! Dran denken, Schnellspanner zum absenken der Gabel mitnehmen....


Es hat ja auch niemand überrascht getan Fraggler hat einfach nur nochmal dran erinnert, was ist daran verkehrt? Und was gibts da dran zu kritisieren? Selbst wenn Du noch so klug bist, vielleicht bist Du ja auch mal froh wenn dir jemand einen Tipp oder Ratschlag gibt.
So...Ende der Diskussion
Gibts noch andere Noton-Besitzer, die mal Bilder oder Fahreindrücke abliefern können?


----------



## fraggler (3. Juli 2011)

locker bleiben!
War doch nur gut gemeint =)

Tjo die Meinungen gehen auseinander, Spanngurt hin oder her...

@Pakalolo
*rechtgeb* 
Weitere Bilder werden noch folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2011)

dann baut sie auf U-turn um sind nur ca.220g mehr und Ihr müßt auch nicht anhalten zum absenken


----------



## Gaskrank (3. Juli 2011)

Also, heute habe ich das Bike zum ersten mal bewegt. Geliefert wurde es am Freitag. Es war eine Enduro Tour mit ca 1450 hm auf anspruchsvollen Trail. Es fährt so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Uphill: angenehme Sitzposition, eine Absenkung der Gabel ist nicht nötig. Aber wer auf dem Noton selbst den Berg hoch fährt, sollte eine grössere Kasette verwenden( es ist eine 32er verbaut ). Für ausgedehnte Enduro Touren sollte man konditionell Fit sein, da das Rad auch Uphill am Boden klebt. 

Downhill: irre stabil ,laufruhig, sau schnell;

Mankos: habe eine Delle in die Felge gefahren, wer gerne "verspielt" fährt wird wohl eine Lenker mit viel Rise verbauen müssen, da das Rad ungern abhebt.

Ansonsten ist alles TOP!

Übrigens habe ich ein Umbaukit für den Umbau auf 2 Step. Wer eins möchte, bitte PM an mich.

Bilder folgen demnächst.


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Juli 2011)

wieso andere Kassete 
ist wohl in der Hammerschmidt die 24/38 Abstufung drin 
den mit meiner SLX 22/36 und der 32 Kassete komme wunderbar zurecht und das mit 17+ kg Bike


----------



## petermustermann (4. Juli 2011)

O_O
Das mit dem spanngurt habe ich nicht verstanden..
Wie soll das funktionieren? Was ist die Idee dahinter?^^


----------



## gotboost (4. Juli 2011)

Bergauffahren!


----------



## petermustermann (4. Juli 2011)

ja schon xD 
aber wie soll ich den montieren? xD
unten und oben an der gabel ansetzen und dann ordentlich zusammenziehen? Quasi eine  "künstliche" Absenkung?


----------



## SirAuron (4. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich setz mich mal mit ins Wartezimmer und warte auf mein bestelltes Tues DH.  Allerdings habe ich ja erst Ende Juni bestellt, allerdings steht auf der Seite das das Tues DH wieder ab Mitte Juli lieferbar wäre. Na ich bin mal gespannt! Finde es aber schon etwas Schade das man keine Mail mit dem vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin bekommt.  Na ich freu mich trotzdem schon drauf.


----------



## hergie (4. Juli 2011)

petermustermann schrieb:


> ja schon xD
> aber wie soll ich den montieren? xD
> unten und oben an der gabel ansetzen und dann ordentlich zusammenziehen? Quasi eine  "künstliche" Absenkung?



Genau so wird's gemacht. 
Aber nicht irritieren lassen, ob man es braucht/will, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Mein Tipp: erstmal ausprobieren. Ich wurde damals auch zerissen, als ich mir ein Bike mit Gabel ohne Absenkfunktion gekauft habe. Ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht oder vermisst. Bei den steilen Rampen sind meine Beine das größere Problem, bevor ich mir über eine absenkbare Gabel den Kopf zerbreche. Andere Leuten sehen das natürlich anders, jeder hat eben seine eigene Meinung. Das ist ja auch gut so.


----------



## frogmatic (4. Juli 2011)

petermustermann schrieb:


> ja schon xD
> aber wie soll ich den montieren? xD
> unten und oben an der gabel ansetzen und dann ordentlich zusammenziehen? Quasi eine  "künstliche" Absenkung?



Der Gurt wird unten am Bogen des castings angesetzt, und oben an der Brücke oder am Lenker.

Ist allerdings ein hervorragendes Mittel sich die Gabel zu zerstören, weil das casting für Belastungen in dieser Richtung nicht gemacht ist. Wenn die Gabel in den Gurt hinein ausfedert (weil man im uphill z.B. eine Kuhle durchfährt) kann's auch mal KNACK machen.
Hab schon Fotos von castings mit verdächtigen Rissen gesehen...


----------



## Floowho (4. Juli 2011)

Hi hab mal ne Frage wegen dem Probefahrn. Leit man sich die Bikes vor Ort aus und nimmt se dan zum Probefahrn mit oder rollt man ein bisschen auf der Straße rum.
Möchte mir auch das Noton zulegen, wohne nur 30km von Forchheim also in Nürnberg  Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lecker_Sushi (4. Juli 2011)

hab gerade erfahren, dass mein Wicked erst Ende Juli kommt...


----------



## SirAuron (4. Juli 2011)

Floowho schrieb:


> Hi hab mal ne Frage wegen dem Probefahrn. Leit man sich die Bikes vor Ort aus und nimmt se dan zum Probefahrn mit oder rollt man ein bisschen auf der Straße rum.
> Möchte mir auch das Noton zulegen, wohne nur 30km von Forchheim also in Nürnberg  Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
> Gruß Flo



Laut der HP von YT ist es nicht möglich Probefahrten außerhalb des Betriebsgeländes zu unternehmen. Es sei denn natürlich du bis auf einem Event wie dem Freeride Festival in Saalbach unterwegs, so wie ich mitbekommen habe ist da wohl auch YT mit ihren Bikes am Start. Aber gut du kannst ja auch dort bei denen ne Runde damit drehen, nen Show-Room haben die ja wohl auch dort!


----------



## Floowho (4. Juli 2011)

@ SirAuron danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## player599 (4. Juli 2011)

show-room ist da wirklich, wenn auch vom platz her sehr begrenzt. ich durfte einfach die straße rauf + runter fahren...


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Juli 2011)

in Saalbach haben Sie alles und in allen Größen vor Ort wurde mir letzte Woche am Telefon versichert. ich fahre ja hin schon freu hehe
PS: an die GabelGurtAbsenker....evtl. geht einem ja ein Licht auf mit dem Kompromiss der tiefen Front


----------



## Floowho (4. Juli 2011)

@Wolfplayer das mit Saalbach wusste ich schon aber trotzdem danke. Kann leider nicht hin fahrn hab Schule. =(


----------



## petermustermann (5. Juli 2011)

ouuu jaa, mein Noton grösse L ist unterwegs. bstnr. 502... :>
ich werde es dann gleich in einem 3-wöchigen bikeurlaub testen xD


----------



## NaturBruder (5. Juli 2011)

naja meins isch leider noch nicht da ..... der 4 verschobene termin könnt K**** laut yt wird meins kw 29-30 machbar zum versenden bin mal gespannt ob es diesmal hinhaut  .


----------



## my2cents (6. Juli 2011)

Neuer Liefertermin fürs Wicked in L.. Ende Juli.. 
Genauer Termin konnte mir aber wieder mal nicht genannt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nathan_se (6. Juli 2011)

Reihe mich ein... Noton in L grade bestellt! 

Bin mal gespannt wie lang es dauert. Hab nämlich mein altes Bike letzte Woche recht spontan verkauft und bin daher zurzeit "ohne"...


----------



## Cubeist (6. Juli 2011)

Dann guck mal lieber, dass du übergangsweise n anderes Bike bekommst sonst kannste wieder mit Stützrädern anfangen


----------



## nathan_se (6. Juli 2011)

Jo... das war recht "mutig" von mir, ausgerechnet in dieser Situation auf YT zu setzen was? 

Ach, wer nicht wagt usw.


----------



## player599 (6. Juli 2011)

mein rahmen ist auch schon mitte mai gebrochen, und ich fürchte echt dass ich den bunnyhop und hinterrad versetzen usw alles wieder neu lernen darf... vorallem jetzt, da mirheute vor ort gesagt wurde, dass ich jetzt doch nochmal bis ende juli warten darf, weil mein rahmen jetzt doch bei der nächsten, und nicht bei der vorletzten lieferung dabei war :'( warum geben die nicht von anfang an realisierbare daten an?! da sagt man sich von anfang an: ok, jetzt muss ich ein bisschen warten, aber so wird man jede woche neu versetzt


----------



## Woodie (6. Juli 2011)

Mich kotzt das auch langsam richtig an. Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob der *KaoOte *sein Noton schon bekommen hat!!!

Hab heute mal wiedre ne Mail geschrieben, weil die mich auf Anfang Juli vertröstet haben... Ich finde Anfang Juli ist jetzt jetzt, oder?

Das W


----------



## NaturBruder (6. Juli 2011)

Woodie hast ne pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petermustermann (6. Juli 2011)

heyhou :>
Heute morgen ist das bike gekommen, zusammengebaut, und heute Abend richtig ausprobiert.
Ohhh ja es war geil zum fahren. Ich hab mich ziemlich schnell pudelwohl gefühlt und schnell Vertrauen gefunden. Zum Spannset: ich wäre jetzt froh gewesen, hätte ich die Gabel absenken können  Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich bin 1,92 gross, mit einer Schrittlänge von 92cm. Und ich muss sagen, das Sattelrohr war mir zu kurz(grösse L). Ich musste den Sattel weiter als bis zum Minimum herauslassen und der Sattel war trotzdem noch zu tief. Vario-stütze ist bestellt. Ich hoffe, die wird das ausbüglen können. Ich hatte vorher noch nie eine Hammerschmidt und muss sagen, ich fand es genial. Nichtmal, dass man viel mehr Bodenfreiheit hat, sondern vielmehr dass man "instant-schalten" kann fand ich super. Zum Runterfahren war es eine Wucht. Ich hab mich ähnlich sicher gefühlt wie auf meinem dh. Ich wurde sehr schnell übermütig x) aber ich lebe noch :>
Die Bremsen schleifen bei mir ein wenig aber das lässt sich wohl einfach beheben. DAfür ziehen sie! Wie es eben sein sollte.
overall: Ich habe noch jetzt ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## Oshiki (7. Juli 2011)

@petermustermann
Hast du eine Versandbestätigung bekommen oder war es ein Ü-Ei?


----------



## Woodie (7. Juli 2011)

petermustermann schrieb:


> heyhou :>
> Heute morgen ist das bike gekommen, zusammengebaut, und heute Abend richtig ausprobiert.
> Ohhh ja es war geil zum fahren. Ich hab mich ziemlich schnell pudelwohl gefühlt und schnell Vertrauen gefunden. Zum Spannset: ich wäre jetzt froh gewesen, hätte ich die Gabel absenken können  Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich bin 1,92 gross, mit einer Schrittlänge von 92cm. Und ich muss sagen, das Sattelrohr war mir zu kurz(grösse L). Ich musste den Sattel weiter als bis zum Minimum herauslassen und der Sattel war trotzdem noch zu tief. Vario-stütze ist bestellt. Ich hoffe, die wird das ausbüglen können. Ich hatte vorher noch nie eine Hammerschmidt und muss sagen, ich fand es genial. Nichtmal, dass man viel mehr Bodenfreiheit hat, sondern vielmehr dass man "instant-schalten" kann fand ich super. Zum Runterfahren war es eine Wucht. Ich hab mich ähnlich sicher gefühlt wie auf meinem dh. Ich wurde sehr schnell übermütig x) aber ich lebe noch :>
> Die Bremsen schleifen bei mir ein wenig aber das lässt sich wohl einfach beheben. DAfür ziehen sie! Wie es eben sein sollte.
> overall: Ich habe noch jetzt ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht




Welche Bestellnummer hattest Du?

Gruß
Das W


----------



## hergie (7. Juli 2011)

petermustermann schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,92 gross, mit einer Schrittlänge von 92cm. Und ich muss sagen, das Sattelrohr war mir zu kurz(grösse L).



Hey, 

ich hab 93 cm Schrittlänge, also wird die 350 er Stütze (!?) wohl auch nicht reichen. Bekommt man den eine 400 wieder komplett in den Rahmen beim downhill ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Juli 2011)

Also ich verstehe daß nicht ganz hier, ich bin 196cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93cm und mir wurde nach genauerem Nachfragen vom Noton abgeraten, weil das Sitzrohr nur eine Länge von 430mm hat und jetzt werden doch Bikes an so lange Kerle verkauft!
Wenn ich daß mal nachrechne, dann langt da nie und nimmer eine verstellbare Stütze mit 420mm Gesamtlänge, da braucht es mindestens eine 450er Stützenlänge.
Bei meinem Scratch mit 480er Sitzrohr langt gerade mal eine 400er Stütze.


----------



## Skydiver81 (7. Juli 2011)

Hab mein Bike am Montag abbestellt, dauert mir zulange und hab mir jetzt ein Transition TR250 gekauft..zwar ein wenig teuer, hat sich aber gelohnt


----------



## gotboost (7. Juli 2011)

Gibt 480er syntace p6 stützen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Juli 2011)

Auch in 31,6mm?
Also nicht nur für das Noton?

Habe gerade geschaut, gibt es nur in 34,9 und 480er Länge.


----------



## Woodie (7. Juli 2011)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Hab mein Bike am Montag abbestellt, dauert mir zulange und hab mir jetzt ein Transition TR250 gekauft..zwar ein wenig teuer, hat sich aber gelohnt



War nicht zufällig ein NOTON in Größe M, oder?

Gruß
Das W


----------



## petermustermann (7. Juli 2011)

Nein, keine Versandbestätigung^^

Ich war noch kurz nachmessen: Vom "min. insert" bis zum Sattelhalter sinds 25cm. Vom Sattelhalter bis ganz unten vom Rohr sind es 35cm. Jemand eine Ahnung, ob man den Rahmen ziemlich leicht kaputt macht, wenn man es paar Centimeter weiter raus zieht?
Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie das wird bei gut 2500m Aufstieg 
Ob man eine 400mm ganz versenken kann, weiss ich nicht.
Morgen krieg ich die Rock Shox Reverb 380mm und 420mm. Wenn ich die beiden ausprobiert habe, weiss ich mehr :>
Bestnr. 502..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (7. Juli 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe daß nicht ganz hier, ich bin 196cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 93cm und mir wurde nach genauerem Nachfragen vom Noton abgeraten, weil das Sitzrohr nur eine Länge von 430mm hat und jetzt werden doch Bikes an so lange Kerle verkauft!


Es ist nicht die Aufgabe eines Unternehmens, zu prüfen, ob der Käufer mit der Ware zurecht kommen wird. Dass 196cm je nach Verwendungszweck dess Rades grenzwertig ist, steht schon in der Größentabelle. 



petermustermann schrieb:


> Jemand eine Ahnung, ob man den Rahmen ziemlich leicht kaputt macht, wenn man es paar Centimeter weiter raus zieht?


Die auf der Sattelstütze aufgedruckte Mindesteinstecktiefe bezieht sich nur auf die Stütze. Wenn die zu wenig im Sitzrohr steckt, kann sie abknicken. Das andere Problem ist die Einstecktiefe im Rahmen. Da gilt als Faustregel immernoch die Unterkante des Oberrohrs. Wenn die Stütze nicht tief genug drin war und dir deswegen der Rahmen reißt, hast du ein Problem. Beim Tues kann man z.B. eigentlich nur ca.2cm verstellen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Juli 2011)

> Es ist nicht die Aufgabe eines Unternehmens, zu prüfen, ob der Käufer mit der Ware zurecht kommen wird. Dass 196cm je nach Verwendungszweck dess Rades grenzwertig ist, steht schon in der Größentabelle.



Hier geht es nicht um das Zurechtkommen mit der Ware, hier geht es um die dauerhafte Haltbarkeit des Rahmens und da habe ich schon ordentlich Bedenken, daß dies nicht lange gut geht. Und in der Grössentabelle steht bis 196cm drin, aber wenn man Sattelrohr und Schrittlänge vergleicht, dann kann da was nicht klappen.


----------



## SirAuron (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich hier höre das jetzt gerade erstmal die Bestellnummern um die 502x rausgehen, dann will ich garnicht wissen wann ich mit ner 62xx zu meinem neuen Tues komme. Im eigentlich steht ja auf der Seite das das Tues DH ab Mitte diesen Monats wieder verfügbar wäre. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese muss das ja nicht stimmen. Finde es schon etwas matt das man absolut keine Benachrichtigung erhält wann das Rad ca. geliefert wird und selbst wenn es losgeschickt wird bekommt man wohl in den meisten Fällen keine Benachrichtigung. Dafür das ich den Kollegen von YT mehr als 2000 Steine im vorraus überwiesen habe, sollte man vlt. doch etwas mehr Informationen erwarten!  Finde das nicht so ganz ok, zumal solche Sachen auch ohne größere Probleme nahezu automatisiert verschickt werden können.


----------



## nathan_se (8. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, das kann man so nicht sagen. Die verschiedenen Modelle / Größen haben halt sehr unterschiedliche Verfügbarkeiten. Dadurch kommt es - denke ich - halt auch dazu, dass jemand sein Bike früher bekommt, obwohl er eigentlich eine höhere Bestellnummer als ein anderer hat.

Dass die Informationspolitik / Logistik dort allerdings so schlecht ist, ist allerdings absolut berechtigte Kritik. 

Grundsätzlich sollte man als Hersteller schon zumindest in etwa abschätzen können, wann man liefern kann.


----------



## NaturBruder (8. Juli 2011)

oder zumindest mal bescheid geben wen sich an der Lieferzeit was ändert . Immerhin haben die ja auch unsere kohle und das nicht nur ein monat ..... 

bei mir sind bis jetzt 4 termine geplatzt und nach meinem letztmaligen anschreiben sagt der yt mensch doch zu mir wenn alles gut läuft kw 29-30 ..........

wollte mir nächstes ja ein dh bike holen aber bei solcher lieferzeit .... aber der preis ist unschlagbar .


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. Juli 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um das Zurechtkommen mit der Ware, hier geht es um die dauerhafte Haltbarkeit des Rahmens


Ok, das hättest du aber auch erwähnen können. In deinem Beitrag stand nur etwas von Maßen, nicht von Haltbarkeit.



> Und in der Grössentabelle steht bis 196cm drin, aber wenn man  Sattelrohr und Schrittlänge vergleicht, dann kann da was nicht klappen.


Nicht unbedingt, unter der Tabelle steht:


> Diese Größentabelle stellt lediglich eine Empfehlung dar! Die optimale  Rahmengröße richtet sich unter anderem nach deinen persönlichen *Fahrstil  und Einsatzbereich*!


Wenn du das Noton z.B. nur für den Bikepark als verspielten Freerider oder für Slopestyle nutzen willst, und dabei sowieso immer die Sattelstütze halb bis ganz versenkt hast, ist die Sitzrohrlänge ziemlich egal. Wenn man allerdings auch Touren/bergauf fahren will, wird es natürlich problematisch.


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (11. Juli 2011)

Habe mir auch das Noton am 5. Juli bestellt. Ich habe die Bestellnummer 6383. Auf der Website steht ja was von Mitte Juli, ich habe jetzt mal mit Anfang August gerechnet. Denkt ihr, dass diese Einschätzung realistisch ist oder wird es wohl oder übel eher später werden?


----------



## Woodie (11. Juli 2011)

Naja, dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass Du es vor Weihnachten hast^^

Ich warte jetzt schon 1,5 Monate, obwohl Ende Juni angekündigt war...

Das W


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (11. Juli 2011)

Oh man, das hat mich bei Canyon immer abgeschreckt. Es werden die neue Modelle angekündigt, dann will man eines, wartet lange, dann ist schon Winter und dann kommen wieder die neuen Modelle -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Juli 2011)

Bericht aus Saalbach vom Freeride Festival

YT hatte nichtmal dort alle Größen der jeweiligen Bike's am Start 
vom Wicked nur M vom Noton nur S und L
ich bin dann das Noton in L gefahren und fand es nicht wirklich lang bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,76m  bin damit der Hackelberg Trail geheitzt und ging echt super, 
aber im unteren Stück ging es in etwas steilerem Downhill dann zur Sache und dort machte sich die tiefe Front dann doch deutlich bemerkbar...
man hatte stets ein überdeutliches nach vorne Überkippgefühl beim anbremsen was mich sehr nervöse gemacht hat. 
war den Trail bereits mehrfach gefahren und nur beim Noton hatte ich dieses ungute Gefühl im Trail  
die Elexir R kam bei erhöhter Beanspruchung dann doch schnell an Ihre Grenzen...aber Bremsen sind immer so eine Sache, kann auch an schlechter Entlüftung gelegen haben. 
Das Luftfahrwerk war tadellos Roco echt beindruckend !! und Lyrik trotz unabgestimmt super gearbeitet.
leicht ist es wirklich super und sonst beim fahren ist mir nix weiter negativ aufgefallen also als Enduro echt top und die 9,5 Punkte in dem Freeride Test gehen voll in Ordnung

dann nach Rückgabe des Bike's mit den Leuten etwas geredet und einiges an Infos für 2012 erhalten.
das Tues in der FR Austattung fällt weg   doch dafür steigt das Noton auf und es wird davon 2 Versionen geben 1 mit 180mm Federweg 
und ebend das heuer bekannte mit 170mm evtl. nur 160mm 
also Noton Enduro, Noton Freerider und Tues Downhiller
PS: eine neue Rahmenlieferung wird in kürze bei denen wieder ankommen 

mein persönliches Fazit nach dem Testen dort (Ghost DH, Noton und Trek Scratch) mein Ghost ERT kann mit all den Bikes immer noch locker mithalten 
mag vieleicht am super abgestimmten Coil Fahrwerk liegen aber auf meinem Ghost fühlte ich mich am sichersten und ich bin dort alle Strecken gefahren
Blue Line, Red Line, X-Line und und und hatte heute Muskelkater und den Fingern 
ich warte nun auf die 2012 Modell von YT....ab im September sollen Infos an die Presse gehen sagte man mir 

und zum Schluss... an alle die noch nie in Saalbach/Hinterglem waren...dort muß man einmal gewesen sein Trails an der Reiterkogelbahn 
direkt im Ort und alle anderen Gondelbahnen super locker erreichbar dank Jokercard ist Trumpf....einfach ein Traum und im August gehts wieder hin


----------



## nathan_se (12. Juli 2011)

Hey,

danke für den Bericht! Hört sich doch alles echt gut an. Die niedrige Front ist sicherlich auch sowohl eine Gewohnheits- wie auch eine Geschmacksfrage.

In Grenzen könnte man da ja auch ggf. noch mit einem Lenker mit etwas mehr Rise ausgleichen. 

Freu mich auf mein Noton!


----------



## Oshiki (12. Juli 2011)

Zur Info: 
Ich habe Heute mit YT telefoniert. Die Rahmen liegen jetzt im Zoll. Sie rechnen mit min. 3 Wochen bis die Bikes ausgeliefert werden. 
Wenn man eine Versandbestätigung bekommt kann es noch bis zu 5 Tagen dauern bis die Räder rausgehen. Die Labels werden vor Montage gedruckt.


----------



## Woodie (12. Juli 2011)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> Ich habe Heute mit YT telefoniert. Die Rahmen liegen jetzt im Zoll. Sie rechnen mit min. 3 Wochen bis die Bikes ausgeliefert werden.
> Wenn man eine Versandbestätigung bekommt kann es noch bis zu 5 Tagen dauern bis die Räder rausgehen. Die Labels werden vor Montage gedruckt.



Dieselbe Info habe ich auch per Mail bekommen. 2-3 Wochen und bei Montage bis 5 Tage...

So ein Scheiß! Hab heute mal nach Alternativen geguckt, finde aber nix, was mich visuell so anspricht:
Canyon Strive 8.0
Rose Uncle Jimbo
Giant Reign 0
Specialized Enduro
Votec V.SX V.FR
Wenn ich die Kohle hätte würde ich mir ein Nicolai Helius AM aufbauen!

Warte ich jetzt auf das Noton, oder hol ich mir bis zur Überbrückung bis die 2012 Modelle kommen was gebrauchtes?!?! Ein Pitch oder so mal wieder

Das W


----------



## Woodie (12. Juli 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Bericht aus Saalbach vom Freeride Festival
> 
> YT hatte nichtmal dort alle Größen der jeweiligen Bike's am Start
> vom Wicked nur M vom Noton nur S und L
> ...



Schöner Fahrbericht. Ich glaube aber auch, dass die tiefe Front bei nem L Rahmen eher spürbar sein wird, als bei nem M Rahmen. Gerade bei Deiner (und meiner) Größe!
Dennoch kann man ja mit nem Rizer was reißen, oder?

Das W


----------



## hugolost (12. Juli 2011)

Bestell doch jetzt schonmal ein 2013er Modell, dann bsi du sicher eins der ersten zu bekommen ende 2013.

Ich libÃ¤ugel auich mit einem Noton nÃ¤chstes Jahr, aber bei den Lieferzeiten und ungenauen Termin Angaben schaue ich mich andersweitig um, da Zahle ich lieber 300â¬ und habe das Bike nach 2 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaOote (13. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## matsmats (14. Juli 2011)

Woodie schrieb:


> Schöner Fahrbericht. Ich glaube aber auch, dass die tiefe Front bei nem L Rahmen eher spürbar sein wird, als bei nem M Rahmen. Gerade bei Deiner (und meiner) Größe!
> Dennoch kann man ja mit nem Rizer was reißen, oder?
> 
> Das W




ich hab jetzt auf dem L nen 50mm riser, dann geht das für mich in ordnung.. die zwei zentimeter habens wohl ausgemacht..


----------



## KaOote (14. Juli 2011)

klingt für mich logisch, das beim l rahmen die niederige Front mehr spürbar ist, denn der Rahmen vergrössert von S bis L, die Einbaulänge der Gabel jedoch bleibt gleich.


----------



## Woodie (14. Juli 2011)

Da hab ich mich in den letzten 2 Tagen doch so intensiv mit ner Alternative beschäftigt, dass ich eben schon fast enttäuscht war, dass ich eine Versandbestätigung mit TrackinID bekommen habe...
Wollte morgen mal zu Canyon fahren und mich von dem Dropzone inspirieren lassen. Ist zwar deutlich teurer, sagt mir aber auch zu. 

Mal sehen...

Das W


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (14. Juli 2011)

Woodie schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich in den letzten 2 Tagen doch so intensiv mit ner Alternative beschäftigt, dass ich eben schon fast enttäuscht war, dass ich eine Versandbestätigung mit TrackinID bekommen habe...
> Wollte morgen mal zu Canyon fahren und mich von dem Dropzone inspirieren lassen. Ist zwar deutlich teurer, sagt mir aber auch zu.



Weiß nich, aber Freude sieht irgendwie anders aus... 
Ich glaub, wenn ich meine Versandbestätigung bekomme, steh ich einfach im Büro auf und schmeiß alles um!


----------



## NaturBruder (14. Juli 2011)

sach mal welche bestellnummer hattest du ??


----------



## Woodie (14. Juli 2011)

naturbruder schrieb:


> sach mal welche bestellnummer hattest du ??



5866


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (14. Juli 2011)

Dann warte ich ja noch eine Ewigkeit -.- Wenn das bei mir länger geht, als das Wetter schön ist, wird es stoniert und auf die neuen Modelle gewartet..


----------



## Woodie (14. Juli 2011)

Lecker_Sushi schrieb:


> Weiß nich, aber Freude sieht irgendwie anders aus...
> Ich glaub, wenn ich meine Versandbestätigung bekomme, steh ich einfach im Büro auf und schmeiß alles um!



Doch doch, im Endeffekt freu ich mich drauf. Richtige Freude kommt aber erst auf, wenn der gelbe Mann mit dem DHL Schild vor meiner Tür steht.

Ich glaub bei YT nix, bevor ich es nicht gesehen habe. Die Informations- und Versandpolitik ist unter aller Kanone...
Dafür ist das Prei-Leistungsverhältnis unglaublich! Irgendwo muss man eben sparen

Gruß

Das W


----------



## Oshiki (14. Juli 2011)

Es muß ja auch noch Verbesserungspotential geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaturBruder (14. Juli 2011)

@ woodie größe M ?? meine nummer isch 5662


----------



## KaOote (14. Juli 2011)

ja, woodie hat auch M


----------



## Woodie (14. Juli 2011)

NaturBruder schrieb:


> @ woodie größe M ?? meine nummer isch 5662



Jo auch M!

Aber wie gesagt, seid KaOote auch mal ne Bestätigung bekommen hat, die im Endeffekt im Sand verlaufen ist, glaube ich nix mehr...

Ich warte mal ab. Momentan soll meine Sendung in der Stadt "Feucht" liegen...

Mal sehen, wie das weitergeht...

Das W


----------



## player599 (14. Juli 2011)

oh mein gott, ich hab 584* in L.. vielleicht hab ich ja dann auch noch glück und ich kanns die tage eeeendlich mal abholen also fällt der Gardasee urlaub vielleicht doch nciht flach


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Juli 2011)

Woodie schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich in den letzten 2 Tagen doch so intensiv mit ner Alternative beschäftigt, dass ich eben schon fast enttäuscht war, dass ich eine Versandbestätigung mit TrackinID bekommen habe...
> Wollte morgen mal zu Canyon fahren und mich von dem Dropzone inspirieren lassen. Ist zwar deutlich teurer, sagt mir aber auch zu.
> 
> Mal sehen...
> ...



na da sag ich noch in Saalbach zu den Jungs

"gebt dem Woodie bloß sein Rad, sonst dreht der noch ab" 

nee nur Scherz....aber viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## SirAuron (15. Juli 2011)

Tja ich glaube dem ganzen auch noch nicht, ich habe die Versandbestätigung meines Tues DH vo 2 Tagen erhalten und bis jetzt steht die Sendungsverfolgung von DHL noch auf Anfang. Das heißt es wurde lediglich der Auftrag elektronisch an DHL übermittelt, das Bike ist immer noch nicht auf dem Weg. Hab ich nun auch keinen Plan was ich davon halten soll!


----------



## kraegor (15. Juli 2011)

Nur zur Info an alle Wartenden!

Bestellt: 10.7, Bestell Nr.: 65xx, Liefertermin (laut yt): ab Mitte August.


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (15. Juli 2011)

Hab ein Giant Reign in Aussicht; wenn YT erst wieder nach selbstständiger Nachfrage eine Auskunft gibt und nicht selbst eine Mitteilung schreibt, dann wird es wohl ein Giant... Auch wenn ich lieber bei YT geblieben wäre... Das kann´s dann halt auch nicht sein...


----------



## Big Lutz (15. Juli 2011)

SirAuron schrieb:


> Tja ich glaube dem ganzen auch noch nicht, ich habe die Versandbestätigung meines Tues DH vo 2 Tagen erhalten und bis jetzt steht die Sendungsverfolgung von DHL noch auf Anfang. Das heißt es wurde lediglich der Auftrag elektronisch an DHL übermittelt, das Bike ist im mer noch nicht auf dem Weg. Hab ich nun auch keinen Plan was ich davon halten soll!


Warte auch auf ein Tues DH.Wie ist deine Bestellnummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirAuron (15. Juli 2011)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Warte auch auf ein Tues DH.Wie ist deine Bestellnummer?



Moin, hab die 62xx ...


----------



## buschhase (15. Juli 2011)

So, mein Stammhändler hat mir nen gutes Angebot fürn '11er Fritzz gemacht. Da hab ich sofort zugeschlagen. Jetzt wird nurnoch ein Bashguard nachgerüstet und die Sattelstütze gekürzt und dann stehts nächste Woche bei mir inner Garage.


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (15. Juli 2011)

@ buschhase: Hattest Du überhaupt bestellt bzw. jetzt storniert?


----------



## buschhase (15. Juli 2011)

Ne, aber hätte bestellt, wenn das Angebot nicht gekommen wäre


----------



## Oshiki (15. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die Nummer 624* (Wicked M) bin gespannt wann die Versandbenachrichtigung kommt.


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (15. Juli 2011)

Ich hab´ 58XX...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habannero (15. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute gestern hab ich die frohe Nachricht erhalten, dass (sich) mein NOTON auf den Wege gemacht hat. 
Mal schaun wann´s da iss. 
Juhu!!!


----------



## NaturBruder (15. Juli 2011)

so ne mai lhätte ich auch gerne mal


----------



## Habannero (15. Juli 2011)

Wobei ich jetzt nicht sagen kann, dass die mail auch parallel zum Artikel versendet wurde! Morgen mach ich mich aber mal schlau desswegen.
Wie is den deine Best.Nr.?


----------



## NaturBruder (15. Juli 2011)

56**


----------



## Habannero (15. Juli 2011)

?? meine is 59..
Wann hst n bestellt?


----------



## Woodie (15. Juli 2011)

Soooooo...

Heute war ein schöner Tag:
Um 9 Uhr ist unser Rollrasen geliefert worden und wir haben angefangen den zu verlegen. 
Um 14 Uhr klingelt doch tatsächlich DHL an meiner Tür und bittet um ein wenig Kleingeld im Austausch gegen mein Noton in M!!!
Hab dann noch bis 16 Uhr den Rasen zu Ende gelegt und mich dann ans aufbauen gemacht. Konnte aber erst um 20Uhr ne kleine 30km Tour machen, von der ich just zurückgekommen bin. War viel Ebene und ein paar uphills. Wollte ohne Schlagschutzfolie und Kettenstrebenschutz (1 war zwar dabei, aber ich möchte oben auch noch einen haben!)

Leider hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit Bilder zu machen! Wird Sonntag nachgeholt!

*Pros:*
- Die Federelemente arbeiten super. Der Lockout wirkt sowohl vorne, als  auch hinten wahre Wunder und eliminiert das Wippen fast vollständig! Bergauf tritt es sich sher gut. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Bin Berge hochpedaliert, die ich sonst immer schieben musste.

- Die Hammerschmidt ist der Hammer Man muss sich zwar dran gewöhnen, dass man andersrum schalten muss, aber dann machts echt Spaß! Geräuschkulisse ist annehmbar und bei der Fahrt nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Finde sie leiser als meine alte Saintkurbel mit e13 Kefü.
Ein Punkt ist mir aufgefallen, der noch genauer getestet wird:
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich im Overdrive Mode (also die 34er Übersetzung?/der schwerere Gang) etwas an Kraft verliere. Kann das jmd. bestätigen?
- Das Bike liegt satt auf der Straße, gute Traktion, spätes Ausbrechen in Kurven (was auch an der tiefen Front liegen könnte/ und den Maxxis Larssen TT, die ich mir heute noch fix draufgezogen habe... ot ein geiler Reifen!)

- Shimano Fans werden mich steinigen, aber ich finde das Sram Schaltwerk arbeitet bedeutend flüssiger, besonders unter Last! Gefällt mir sehr.

- Die Optik ist grandios und genauso, wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte. Von der Seite wirkt es nicht zu bullig und wenn man draufsitzt und von oben guckt filigran (erinnert mich am Oberrohr sehr an mein 09er Pitch). Die Lyrik packt dabei genau den Balanceakt zwischen zu fett (Totem) und zu mickrig (Pike). 

- Die Verarbeitung ist wie nicht anders erwartet top. Schöne Schweißnähte, saubere Lackierung. 

- Das Rad war gut eingestellt. Schaltung ohne hakeln, Bremsen schleiffrei, etc...

- Die verpackung fand ich besser als bei Canyon, da alles mit Folie oder Pappe abgedeckt war. Jedes Rohr, das Cockpit, etc...


*Kontras:*
- Die Front ist mir auch sofort als sehr tief aufgefallen, was dem Noton beim rumtouren eine CC Note verleiht und es ist in der Tat so wie es in der Freeride steht: Man kriegt das Vorderrad nicht so leicht hoch! ->>> Lenkertausch ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. *Kennt jmd. nen schönen breiten Riser?*

- Die Elixir R ist zwar noch nicht eingebremst, aber fühlt sich für meine 100kg etwas schwachbrüstig an. Außerdem ist der Weg den der Hebel zurücklegen muss irgendwie zu lang. Da werde ich mal versuchen die Belagsnachstellung auszutricksen. ->>> Die wird irgendwann ner Saint weichen... Wenn ich sie mir leisten kann

- Die Service-, Informations- und Versandpolitik bei YT ist unter aller Kanone! Da muss man ganz klar Punkte abziehen! Eigentlich ist das der gravierendste Kontrapunkt. Allerdings nicht gegen das Noton an sich

Produkte, die ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann:
- Rockshox Reverb. Unglaublich genial und einfach!!! Will nie mehr ohne!
- Endura Singletrack Short. Die beste Hose, die ich je gehabt habe. Hab mir direkt nochmal eine in Braun bestellt.

*Mein Fazit:*
War ne gute Entscheidung auf das Noton zu warten. 
Der Lenker ist nur ein kleiner Makel und wird schnell abgestellt. Die Bremsen sind mir erst mal egal, denn wer wenig bremst ist öfter schnell (oder so). Und ich geb ihr mal noch ein paar km. Vielleicht verbessert sich die Performance ja noch.

An alle, die vor mir bestellt haben: Ich würde YT mit Mails und anrufen terrorisieren. In der letzten Antwort von YT (von Mittwoch) hieß noch, dass ich noch 2-3 Wochen +5 Tage Montage warten müsse. Wahrscheinlich habe ich ein Stornobike bekommen, aber warum z.B. Naturbruder dann nicht vor mir dran war finde ich ne Sauerei. 

Es tut mir zwar leid, dass ihr noch kein Rad habt, aber es lohnt sich zu warten! Das weiß ich seit heute...

Gruß
Das W

P.S.:
Verdammt. Morgen bin ich den ganzen Tag auf ner Hochzeit, da kann ich nicht fahren und Sonntag muss ich dann mal sehen, wie ich den Kater aus meinem Körper vertreibe, um nochmal ne Tour zu machen.


----------



## KaOote (15. Juli 2011)

danke für guten bericht. wie gross bist du? passt M gut?


----------



## Big Lutz (15. Juli 2011)

Die schnelle Lieferung kann auch an der Nachnahme liegen. Hoffe ich zumindest, werde mein Tues auch per Nachnahme bezahlen.


----------



## KaOote (15. Juli 2011)

denkt ihr nicht, das die tiefe front unter anderem so sehr auffällt, weil man es gelesen hat und es im hinterkopf festsitzt? ist nur eine überlegung...


----------



## Woodie (16. Juli 2011)

KaOote schrieb:


> denkt ihr nicht, das die tiefe front unter anderem so sehr auffällt, weil man es gelesen hat und es im hinterkopf festsitzt? ist nur eine überlegung...



Hmm. Ich habe bis heute auch gedacht, dass die Leute einfach übertreiben und es gemessen an den Maßstäben der anderen Testbikes einfach etwas tiefer sei. Außerdem kommt es sehr darauf an, was man "gewöhnt" ist. Ich bin 1,5 Jahre ein Torque FRX 9.0 gefahren. Mit knapp 25%-30% SAG hinten und wippender Stahlfeder hab ich auf dem Rad wie auf nem Hollandrad gesessen! Daher denke ich, dass MIR das schon deutlich aufgefallen ist. Gerade bergab hat man deutlich eher das Gefühl über den Lenker zu gehen. Nicht extrem, aber spürbar! Ich denke es ist ne Gefühlssache und auch ein wenig Gewöhnung, aber ich sitz lieber aufrechter auf nem Rad. 
Deshalb möchte ich mir einen 40er Riser kaufen, was sich aber schwer gestaltet. Habe bisher nur 2 Alternativen gefunden und hänge momentan beim Syncros FR 40. Den finde ich ganz schnieke

Bin 178cm groß und hab ne SR von 84 cm. Finde der M Rahmen passt super!

Das W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodie (16. Juli 2011)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Die schnelle Lieferung kann auch an der Nachnahme liegen. Hoffe ich zumindest, werde mein Tues auch per Nachnahme bezahlen.



Man sollte meinen, dass Vorkasse schneller beliefert wird. 
Aber ich glaube bei YT gibts da kein Schema
Das W


----------



## my2cents (16. Juli 2011)

Hab mich grad mal nach Alternativen zum YT Wicked umgesehen und bin bei Rose fündig geworden:

Rahmen Uncle Jimbo, AL 7005, ca. 2,89 kg (anod. black, M) Rahmengrößen S (16,5") M (18,5") L (20") XL (22") Federweg 160 mm Dämpfer Fox RP23 Boost Valve (Uncle Jimbo Setup) Gabel Rock Shox Lyrik R 160 mm, 20 mm Steckachse Steuersatz FSA Gravity SX Pro Laufradsatz Sunringlé Charger Pro, 20 mm Steckachse vorne und SRAM Rear Maxle 135/12 hinten Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert Performance 2.4 Zahnkranz Sram PG 1050 Tretlager Sram FC X7 44/33/22 Umwerfer Sram X9 Schaltwerk Sram X9 Schalthebel Sram X9 Bremsen Avid Elixir R 203/185 Pedale ohne Sattelstütze Rose  Sattel Selle Italia Q-Bik T1 Lenker Rose 680 mm 15 mm rise, 31,8 mm Vorbau Rose  Farben Anodized Black, Lava Grey/Pearl White Gewicht ca. 13,7 kg (anod. Black, M)

 Preis ~1550E

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-uncle-jimbo-2/aid:432700


----------



## NaturBruder (16. Juli 2011)

stell mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Noton rein  

Bestellt habe ich am 03.05 und natürlich auch gleich bezahlt 

wenn man sich überlegt wie lange die mit unserem Geld arbeiten 

Danke


----------



## Habannero (16. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab am 02.06. ein Noton in M bestellt und heute wird es geliefert. 
Geilomat.


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Juli 2011)

KaOote schrieb:


> denkt ihr nicht, das die tiefe front unter anderem so sehr auffällt, weil man es gelesen hat und es im hinterkopf festsitzt? ist nur eine überlegung...



nein oder Du hattest mein Fahrbericht aus Saalbach nicht gelesen


----------



## Habannero (16. Juli 2011)

So Leute, das Ding ist im Haus.

Jetzt noch Mittag essen und dann gehts los.
Werd heute auch noch ne Runde fahren und dann mal was dazu posten.

Gruß Habannero


----------



## player599 (16. Juli 2011)

... hab 20.Mai bestellt und immernoch nicht da.. haben die irgendwie auchnoch schwierigkeiten mit den L rahmen, so wie mit fast allem im moment?!


----------



## SirAuron (16. Juli 2011)

Moin, mein Tues DH ist auch heute Mittag angekommen. Habs mal schnell zusammengebaut und werde dann mal ne kleine Proberunde drehen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Juli 2011)

my2cents schrieb:


> Hab mich grad mal nach Alternativen zum YT Wicked umgesehen und bin bei Rose fündig geworden:
> 
> Rahmen Uncle Jimbo, AL 7005, ca. 2,89 kg (anod. black, M) Rahmengrößen S (16,5") M (18,5") L (20") XL (22") Federweg 160 mm Dämpfer Fox RP23 Boost Valve (Uncle Jimbo Setup) Gabel Rock Shox Lyrik R 160 mm, 20 mm Steckachse Steuersatz FSA Gravity SX Pro Laufradsatz Sunringlé Charger Pro, 20 mm Steckachse vorne und SRAM Rear Maxle 135/12 hinten Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert Performance 2.4 Zahnkranz Sram PG 1050 Tretlager Sram FC X7 44/33/22 Umwerfer Sram X9 Schaltwerk Sram X9 Schalthebel Sram X9 Bremsen Avid Elixir R 203/185 Pedale ohne Sattelstütze Rose  Sattel Selle Italia Q-Bik T1 Lenker Rose 680 mm 15 mm rise, 31,8 mm Vorbau Rose  Farben Anodized Black, Lava Grey/Pearl White Gewicht ca. 13,7 kg (anod. Black, M)
> 
> ...



na da kannst Du auch schon einen neuen Lenker bestellen da der 680er  und die Hammerschmidt fehlt auch, also nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habannero (16. Juli 2011)

Na dann viel Spass!!!
Und Allen, die´s noch bekommen eine nicht mehr all zu lange Wartezeit!

Mal noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## KaOote (16. Juli 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> na da kannst Du auch schon einen neuen Lenker bestellen da der 680er  und die Hammerschmidt fehlt auch, also nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen


  er redet vom wicked. das hat keine hammerschmidt


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Juli 2011)

KaOote schrieb:


> er redet vom wicked. das hat keine hammerschmidt




 uups


----------



## Habannero (17. Juli 2011)

So, ich bin heute ausgiebig Noton gefahren und muss sagen, das Ding ist 
"DER HAMMER"!
Es fährt sich auch ohne Absenkung sehr gut Berg auf und die Bergabqualitäten sind atemberaubend. Man kann schön Gas geben und hat, dank guter Geo viel Sicherheit beim Downhill. Habe nichts Negatives wegen des (tiefen) Lenkers bemerkt. Der Dämpfer und die Gabel arbeiten bergab sehr gut. Nach geringer Einbremszeit war auch die Elixir top am Verzögern(sehr gute Bremse).
Ardent bietet guten Grip (es war trockener Laubwaldboden).
Einzig die etwas zu lange Übersetzung mit 24 zu 32 hat mich etwas gestört.
Das werde ich auf jeden Fall ändern. 

Alles in Allem ist das Fahrrad sehr gelungen und auch empfehlenswert.

Gruß Habannero


----------



## Woodie (17. Juli 2011)

Nachtrag 2te Ausfahrt mit den Noton:

Bremsen sind nach nunmehr 50km gut eingefahren und leisten doch erstaunliche gute Arbeit.

Die tiefe Front ist mir deutlich weniger aufgefallen und ich denke, dass es wie schon erwähnt eine Gewöhnungssache ist. Werde jetzt auf jeden Fall noch mit dem Kauf eines Risers warten!

Konnte heute ausgiebig das Fahrwerk testen und mir ist ein kleines Manko aufgefallen. Mir fehlt eine Highspeed Druckstufe.
Bei den empfohlenen Werkseinstellungen für den Rocco neigt der Hinterbau doch sehr dazu sich bei schnellen, kleinen Schlägen aufzschaukeln und zu hüpfen. Das ganze habe ich jetzt durch weniger Druck / mehr SAG im Dämpfer, als auch weniger BAR im Hinterreifen halbwegs zufriedenstellend gelöst.
Die Plattformfunktion finde ich immer noch großartig. Es hat mir nie soviel Spaß gemacht zum Hometrail zu fahren, wie jetzt!

Leider habe ich ein weiteres subjektives Mank beobachtet. Es passiert mir doch recht häufig, dass ich mit den Hacken der Schuhe an die oberen Hinterbaustreben komme. Auf Dauer wird da der Lack ab sein. Das liegt wohl daran, dass die oberen Streben (wegen der Dämpferansteuerung) deutlich ausladender sind, als die unteren. Vielleicht ist auch das etwas, woran man sich gewöhnt uns seinen Fahrstil anpasst. Bei mir kommt da erst mal ein alter Schlauch drum

Leider ist mir bei der heutigen Fahrt das Ventil der Reverb abgerissen. Bin an nem Ast hängen geblieben... Resultat: Nadel, die in den Schlauch geht abgebrochen! Hab ich die Leitung schlecht verlegt oder war es nur Pech
Es ist schon krass, wie schnell man sich an den Luxus der verstellbaren Sattelstütze gewöhnt hat. Hab mir sofort ein neues Leitungskit bestellt

Gruß
Das W

Fazit vergessen: Immer noch begeistert und überzeugt davon, genau das richtige Bike gekauft zu haben. Aus meiner Sicht kommt das Bike einem Allroundtalent schon extrem nah...


----------



## Woodie (17. Juli 2011)

Habannero schrieb:


> So, ich bin heute ausgiebig Noton gefahren und muss sagen, das Ding ist
> "DER HAMMER"!
> Es fährt sich auch ohne Absenkung sehr gut Berg auf und die Bergabqualitäten sind atemberaubend. Man kann schön Gas geben und hat, dank guter Geo viel Sicherheit beim Downhill. Habe nichts Negatives wegen des (tiefen) Lenkers bemerkt. Der Dämpfer und die Gabel arbeiten bergab sehr gut. Nach geringer Einbremszeit war auch die Elixir top am Verzögern(sehr gute Bremse).
> Ardent bietet guten Grip (es war trockener Laubwaldboden).
> ...



Das mit der Übersetzung ist mir auch aufgefallen. Was kann man da denn ändern?

Das W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaOote (17. Juli 2011)

andere kassette?


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. Juli 2011)

nein anderes Zahnrad für die HS es gibt sie in 2 Versionen

http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/hammerschmidt/limit/10/page/2

Zitat:
*Abstufung Getriebe:*  22/36Z. oder 24/38Z. (der kleine Gang ist 1:1 übersetzt und der große  1:1,6, deshalb entspricht dies einer Kettenblattabstufung von ca. 22/36  Zähnen bzw. 24/38 Zähnen)

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/truvativ/dealers/HammerSchmidt-Tech-Manual-German.pdf

und @ Woodie...es haben die wenigsten Dämpfer Highspeed Druckstufe Du müßtest schon auf einen Fox RC4 wechseln aber ob dies gut ist ?? denn in Saalbach sagten sie mir, man habe das Rad und die Geometrie nach dem Setting des Dämpfers gebaut


----------



## JoeJackson (17. Juli 2011)

Also nachdem ich wirklich keine brauchbaren Info's zur Tourentauglichkeit des Noton finde und hier ja zumindest ein paar Leute ihres bereits bekommen haben, stelle ich hier die Frage:

Macht es Spaß, mit dem Noton auch 30-40km "klassisch" zu touren? Forststraßen, Asphalt - alles auch mal bergauf? Ich will das Ding nicht als CC-Rad missbrauchen, muss aber ja schließlich auch irgendwie in Gebiete kommen, in denen ich das Rad ausnutzen kann.


----------



## KaOote (17. Juli 2011)

die meisten die fragen stellen haben das bike doch eh schon bestellt...

ich zumindest


----------



## KaOote (17. Juli 2011)

Ob es spass macht ist sehr individuel, wenn man es gemütlich nehmen kann, macht es bestimmt spass (wenn es überhaupt spass macht auf forstwegen und asphalt zu fahren). Wenn man ein allmountain gefahren ist oder mit kollegen, die es eilig haben und leichtere bikes haben, fahren geht ist es das falsche bike. Ein Bike für vollkommen alles ist noch nicht erfunden. Aber alles geht, dauert einfach länger.


----------



## Habannero (17. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe heute nen Tag Downhillfahren hinter mir. Das Fahrrad geht echt gut. Mich stört die tiefe Front absolut nicht, es sind auch steil Passagen drinn. Gabel fahre ich mit 60 psi, Dämpfer mit 110 psi und 170 psi im Durchschlagschutz. Wiege ca. 80 kg fahrfertig. Habe Rahmengröße M und bin 1,85 groß, eher lange Beine. Passt perfekt. Ich hab ne 34 Kasette verbaut, ist jetzt auch an steilen Bergaufstücken gut fahrbar. Man kann mit dem Rad auf jeden Fall auf Tour gehen, es ist wirklich super flexibel. Achtet aber beim Umbau auf eine 34er Kasette unbedingt darauf, den Abstand zwischen Schaltrolle und größten Ritzel zu vergrößern, sonnst kann die Schaltung böde fressen und kontrolliert nochmal die H und L Anschläge. 
Das Noton ist zwar kein Downhiller, fühlt sich aber trotz guter Uphillperformance im Downhill richtig gut an. 
Ein sehr gelungenes Bike.

hoffe geholfen zu haben

Gruß Habannero


----------



## hergie (18. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## Woodie (18. Juli 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Also nachdem ich wirklich keine brauchbaren Info's zur Tourentauglichkeit des Noton finde und hier ja zumindest ein paar Leute ihres bereits bekommen haben, stelle ich hier die Frage:
> 
> Macht es Spaß, mit dem Noton auch 30-40km "klassisch" zu touren? Forststraßen, Asphalt - alles auch mal bergauf? Ich will das Ding nicht als CC-Rad missbrauchen, muss aber ja schließlich auch irgendwie in Gebiete kommen, in denen ich das Rad ausnutzen kann.



Geht definitiv, solange Du keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen willst.

Das W


----------



## Woodie (18. Juli 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und @ Woodie...es haben die wenigsten Dämpfer Highspeed Druckstufe Du müßtest schon auf einen Fox RC4 wechseln aber ob dies gut ist ?? denn in Saalbach sagten sie mir, man habe das Rad und die Geometrie nach dem Setting des Dämpfers gebaut



Ich weiß. Wollte nur erwähnen, dass man etwas umdenken muss als Umsteiger. Empfinde es nicht wirklich als Nachteil, zumal ich von der Performance der Elemente bisher begeistert bin! Ich kann kaum einen Unterschied zu meiner vorherigen Totem Coil/DHX4 Coil Kombo feststellen!!!

Gruß
Das W


----------



## Hypnosekroete (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich gesell mich auch noch zu Euch ins Wartezimmer..

Ich warte auf ein Noton, Größe L, bestellt am 04.06.11, Bestellnummer 60..

Hab heute mal wieder bei YT angerufen:

Bei den Rahmen gibts wohl noch Probleme mit dem Zoll, sie sind immer noch nicht in Forchheim zur Montage. Ende der Woche sollen sie dort eintreffen...

Ich bins mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (18. Juli 2011)

ja, auf meine nachfrage heute morgen ist der sonst doch nette mann ein wenig pampig geworden, aber kann natürlich auch sein dass ich direkt nach dir angerufen hab ich versteh nur nciht so ganz, warum nur die L rahmen beim zoll stehen?!


----------



## hergie (18. Juli 2011)

Besser ich rufe jetzt nicht bei YT an und frage wann mein Noton in L kommt ;-) , wollte das grad machen...
Bestellt am 22.6 # 62*


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. Juli 2011)

Glaubt hier eigentlich immernoch jemand, dass es schneller geht, wenn die Arbeitszeit eines YT-Mitarbeiters, die auch in Montagearbeit hätte investiert werden können, ständig durch sinnlose Anrufe verbraucht wird? Denkt einfach mal darüber nach...


----------



## KaOote (18. Juli 2011)

das sind nicht die selben mitarbeiter. aber wenn die leute von der kundenberatung zu viel stress haben müssen sie mehrere einstellen und die bikes werden teurer! =D

aber sicher ist, das das bike nicht schneller da ist, wenn man dauernd nachfragt


----------



## Pakalolo (18. Juli 2011)

Sorry....aber ich glaube nicht, dass der Mann am Telefon derselbe Mann ist, der in der Werkstatt die Einzelteile zu einem bike zusammenfügt. 
Mal schlechte Laune und dadurch schlechte Kundenbetreuung sei jedem einmal zugestanden, das kann passieren. Allerdings habe ich eine andere Auffassung von Kundenbetreuung. Wenn ich demjenigen, der von dem Geld lebt, dass er von mir kriegt, mit Respekt begegne, dann hat er das auch zu tun!
Ride on!


----------



## Oshiki (18. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Rahmen noch im Container stecken dann gibt es wohl nicht viel zu montieren


----------



## Woodie (19. Juli 2011)

So, Reverb ist wieder flott und ich hab mal ein Bild in der Garage gemacht. Werde, wenn ich morgen mal dran denke ne Kamera mitzunehmen auch Bilder in freier Wildbahn machen...

Da ich nicht weiß, wie man Bilder postet, hab ich sie in mein Album hochgeladen...

Das W


----------



## Woodie (20. Juli 2011)

Dritte Ausfahrt mit vielen Downhill- und Dropparts...

Immernoch begeistert 
Die Bremsen sind jetzt richtig eingebremst und funktionieren super!!!
Lenkerposition fällt mir nicht mehr auf und vermittelt ein sehr direktes Fahrgefühl.

Alle Mankos haben sich in Luft aufgelöst und geblieben ist Fahrspaß pur

Eine Frage an andere Noton-Fahrer: 
Hattet ihr auch leichte Probleme mit der Bremsaufnahme der Lyrik? 
Bei mir war es nach nem Laufradwechsel so, dass der PM Adapter nicht weit genug weg von der Bremsscheibe montiert werden konnte, so dass die Scheibe nicht schleiffrei laufen konnte und sogar die Befestigungsschrauben die Scheibe berührten.
Lösen konnte ich das Ganze nur durch ausfeilen der PM Löcher. PM Adapter weg von der Scheibe=Montage kein Problem mehr.

Scheint ein bekanntes Lyrik Problem zu sein. Einfach mal im Forum suchen!

Gruß

Das W


----------



## NaturBruder (21. Juli 2011)

Habe heute morgen bei yt angerufen und ja der container steht immer noch angeblich in Hamburg und sie wissen nicht wann er bei ihnen eintreffen wird . 
Warum es mehrere Leute gibt wo ihr Bike schon haben kann er mir nicht sagen er meinte nur das wäre logistik nicht anders gegangen ?? Will der einen veraschen ?
Der Yt Mitarbeiter machte mir den vorschlag das ich das Bike stoniere und die Kohle wieder zurück bekomme . 

Ich werde jetzt bis anfang August warten und wenn bis dahin kein bike da ist Stoniere ich .

BEstellt habe ich am 03.05. Bestellnummer 56** größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lecker_Sushi (21. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe jetzt auch erstmal von weiteren Anrufen ab, und warte die angekündigte Deadline von nächster Woche ab...


----------



## my2cents (21. Juli 2011)

Naja ich weiß ja nicht wie das wetter bei euch ist, aber im moment hätte ich auch keine lust bei diesem Regen zu biken. 
Ich machs so.. hab parallel nen uncle jimbo bestellt. Das Bike was zuerst da ist nehm ich :-D


----------



## Oshiki (21. Juli 2011)

Welches Jimbo hast du bestellt?


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (21. Juli 2011)

Dann schonmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Onkel! Rose wird mit Sicherheit früher liefern...

Aber hoffentlich bleibst Du nicht am Ende auf beiden Bikes sitzen, wobei ich mir weitaus schlimmeres vorstellen könnte


----------



## my2cents (21. Juli 2011)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Welches Jimbo hast du bestellt?



Das Jimbo 2 mit der RS Lyrik und Fox RP23 für 1700 (Gab da ne Aktion mit 15% Rabatt)


----------



## Cubeist (21. Juli 2011)

Jo, von mir auch alles Gute mit dem Jimbo 

Aber stimmt schon, bei dem Wetter kann man sich das Biken auch noch so grade verkneifen... Außerdem muss meine Bachelorarbeit in den nächsten 2 Wochen fertig werden, da ists evtl garnicht schlecht, dass YT bislang noch nichts von sich hat hören lassen...

Obwohl es am 30.6. hieß: "Dein Tues wird in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen verschickt."

Spackos ey!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (22. Juli 2011)

in der neuen freeride haben sie schon einen neuen tues rahmen angekündigt sicher bekommt ihr den schon ausgeliefert.


----------



## Cubeist (22. Juli 2011)

Hab ich auch grad gelesen. Der sieht echt schick aus 

Wenn die die Farbgebung auch noch gescheit hinbekommen, könnt man überlegen ob man nicht direkt mal das 2012er Modell bestellt.  Dann hat mans evtl wenn das aktuelle an Altersschwäche stirbt.


----------



## Oshiki (22. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen Eurobike- oder einen Herbstrabatt auf die "alten" Bikes


----------



## hergie (22. Juli 2011)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen Eurobike- oder einen Herbstrabatt auf die "alten" Bikes



rabatt genug wäre es, wenn sie die 11er bikes dieses jahr noch ausliefern


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Juli 2011)

Schon unglaublich, daß im Juli die 2011 Bikes nicht ausgeliefert werden können, was so alles für Containermärchen erfunden werden, Canyon hat das früher auch mal behauptet...


----------



## hugolost (22. Juli 2011)

Vieleicht kein Geld um die Rahmen aus dem Zoll zu bekommen. Weil ich weiß aus unserer Firma das es nicht lange dauert was ausm Zoll zu bekommen wenn alles Ordnungsgemäß bezahlt ist und alle Papiere da sind. Dann ist ein Container innerhalb von 2 Tage raus ausm Zoll.

Ist ja auch nicht so das YT einige 10tausend Bikes verkauft und somit die Taiwaner nicht hinterherkommen mit der Produktion der Rahmen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Juli 2011)

und den zeitungen schon von den 2012 Neuheiten vorgeschwärmt wird 
da sollte man direkt Mal die Freeride anschreiben und eine Gegendarstellung fordern der weiterhin wartenden 2011 Kunden


----------



## my2cents (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich warte jetzt noch bis Ende nächster Woche. Wenn dann immer noch der Container beim Zoll steckt (blabla), dann storniere ich das Wicked. Hat da jemand Erfahrung wie lange das dauert bis ich mein Geld wiederhabe??


----------



## NaturBruder (24. Juli 2011)

sollte laut yt recht schnell gehen


----------



## Z1mtstern (24. Juli 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> Vieleicht kein Geld um die Rahmen aus dem Zoll zu bekommen. Weil ich weiß aus unserer Firma das es nicht lange dauert was ausm Zoll zu bekommen wenn alles Ordnungsgemäß bezahlt ist und alle Papiere da sind. Dann ist ein Container innerhalb von 2 Tage raus ausm Zoll.
> 
> Ist ja auch nicht so das YT einige 10tausend Bikes verkauft und somit die Taiwaner nicht hinterherkommen mit der Produktion der Rahmen.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich mach als Speditionskaufmann Seefracht Import aus Fernost. Normalerweise dauerts 2 Tage, wenn sich der Zoll den Container aber noch anschauen will, kanns bis zu ner Woche dauern, bis die Ware beim Kunden ankommt...

Macht der Zoll da aber Probleme, wie Hugolost angedeutet hat, steht der Container im Terminal, bis die Freigabe vom Zoll kommt....

Ich warte jetzt noch bis Mitte August. Wenn bis dahin kein Bike da ist, storniere ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny_knoe (25. Juli 2011)

Interessiere mich auch für ein Wicked Größe M. Die Webseite gab Ende Juli als Liefertermin an. Auf Grund dieses Threads habe ich vorhin erstmal zum Telefon gegriffen und direkt Nachgefragt: die Lieferzeiten würden heute auf der Webseite angepasst. Und siehe da, aus Ende Juli wurde jetzt schon Ende August. Da wollte ich in die Berge fahren und bin immer mehr am zweifeln, ob ich dann auch wirklich auf einem neuen Fahrrad sitzen kann...

MfG!

P.S.: M bei 1,80m sollte doch OK sein?


----------



## Oshiki (25. Juli 2011)

Ja M sollte passen. Mit meinen 1,78m habe ich mich auch für das M entschieden.

PS: 
Habe ebenfalls angerufen: Die Rahmen sind noch nicht da!
Wahrscheinlich sind die immer noch auf einem Schiff unterwegs.


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (25. Juli 2011)

... und dann waren es am Ende wieder die Piraten...


----------



## johnny_knoe (25. Juli 2011)

Da hört sich selbst Ende August als Termin nicht gerade sicher an. Aber gut, mein Geldbeutel ist schmal, und selbst bei Firmen wie Giant wurde ein Freund diese Saison insgesamt 6 Wochen vertöstet. OK, Anfang der Saison, dass YT auch jetzt noch arge Lieferschwierigkeiten hat, muss man bei sehr guten Preis\Leistungs Verhältnis wohl in Kauf nehmen...

MfG!


----------



## Oshiki (25. Juli 2011)

Ein kleinen Vorteil hat die Geschichte. Wir können den Test über das Wicked in der Bike Bravo lesen  und danach bleibt immer noch Zeit um es zu stornieren


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (25. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da ne schlechte Bewertung bei rumkommt. Aber ich weiß jetzt schon, dass der Sitzwinkel bemängelt wird, so wie bei jedem anderen Bike unter 73° ist...


----------



## saturno (25. Juli 2011)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen Eurobike- oder einen Herbstrabatt auf die "alten" Bikes



rabatt auf bikes die nicht geliefert werden könne, tolle sache


----------



## andre-71 (25. Juli 2011)

Hab anfang des monats das tues storniert, geld war innerhalb 1,5 wochen aufen konto ! vergess nicht deine Bankverbindung mit anzugeben ,dann sollte es schnell gehen !


----------



## petermustermann (25. Juli 2011)

Huhu
Ich hab mein Noton Grösse L vor ca. 3 Wochen gekriegt (Bestnr. 502x).
Jetzt bin ich seit gut einer Woche unterwegs in den Alpen. Das Noton hat 8 Tage touren mit 30-35 km Höhendifferenz und ca. 400km Weg hinter sich. Relativ viel davon im Schlamm, Regen und sogar Schnee. Grundsätzlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Folgende Dinge sind mir jedoch negativ aufgefallen:
-Bei steilen Anstiegen ist die Übersetzung für mich nicht ganz hinreichend. Schade, dass YT das 22er Kettenblatt für die Hammerschmidt nicht beigelegt hat (Standart: 24 Zähne). Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man das 22er kaufen kann?
-Ich bin 192cm gross, Schrittlänge 92cm. Ich glaube nicht, dass das bike für grosse Kerle gemacht ist. Ich habe mir die Reverb 420mm gekauft und montiert. Trotzdem hatte ich das Bedürfnis, den Sattel höher zu stellen (ca. 3-5cm). Weiss jemand von einer Vario-Sattelstütze mit Remote die länger als 420mm ist?
-Der Seilzug vom Umwerfer schleift beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus am Rahmen. Man muss dort einen Schutz um das Kabel montieren (Bei mir ist die Farbe neben dem Rahmennr. komplett weg).
Sonst ist bis zu heutigen Tag nichts Grosses zu beanstanden.
Spätestens in fünf Tagen legen wir wieder einen Ruhetag ein. Vielleicht habe ich dann mehr zu berichten :>

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (25. Juli 2011)

Weiter so....es können ja leider noch nicht allzu viele berichten wie sich das bike fährt, deshalb finde ich Fahreindrücke sehr interessant
Zwei Nachfragen: Seilzug vom Umwerfer? Was genau meinst Du, Umwerfer gibts bei Hammerschmidt doch nicht?
Zu den Touren....wieviel Höhenmeter fährst Du da in etwa?
Danke 
Ride on!


----------



## hergie (25. Juli 2011)

Eben ne Antwort auf meine E-Mail erhalten:

Montage/Lieferung meines Noton in L innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen.
Bestellt am 22.06. # 622*

@ Pakolo
Ich denke er meint den Schaltzug, der unter dem Tretlager entlang läuft.

@ Petermustermann

Kettenblatt und Sattelstütze


----------



## petermustermann (25. Juli 2011)

genau hergie, das meine ich 
Danke für die Links. Die Variostütze ist mir jedoch immernoch zu wenig lang (nur + 1.5cm). Kennst du noch längere?
Das Kettenblatt kann ich leider nicht einfach in die Schweiz bestellen  Aber da kann ich selbst noch ein bisschen suchen.
Höhenmeter:
Durchschnittlich etwa 2100 m pro Tag hinauf (und natürlich wieder runter^^), max. 2700. Das ist dann schon recht anstrengend, vorallem mit gut 15kg bike +Trinken/Essen + Kleidung..  Aber alles im grünen Bereich 

Gruss


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Juli 2011)

@ petermustermann
lese Dir mein Post #269 durch 

und Vario Stützen mit noch mehr Verstellweg als 150mm 
habt Ihr schon Mal an die auftretenden Hebelkräfte gedacht


----------



## johnny_knoe (25. Juli 2011)

So, mir war die mögliche Wartezeit jetzt egal, habe ein Wicked in M bestellt...


----------



## hergie (25. Juli 2011)

@petermustermann:

nein, längere Variostützen kenne ich nicht. 
Hast du es mal mit einer 34er Kassette versucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Juli 2011)

also bevor man eine 34er Kasette für 55 kauft (PG990 was sonst)  sollte es doch wohl einfacher sein,
die HS mit dem 22er Kettenblatt für unter 20 umzurüsten


----------



## Hypnosekroete (26. Juli 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> Eben ne Antwort auf meine E-Mail erhalten:
> 
> Montage/Lieferung meines Noton in L innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen.
> Bestellt am 22.06. # 622*


 
Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein. Mich würd echt mal interessieren, was die bei YT machen, bzw. wie die Bestellungen abgearbeitet werden...

Ich hab mein Noton in L bestellt am 03.06., Bestellnummer 603* und die letzte Info, die ich habe ist, dass der Container mit den Rahmen am 08.07. in Hamburg angekommen ist und seitdem im Zoll steht...

Merkwürdige Sache


----------



## johnny_knoe (26. Juli 2011)

Habe 66xx. Wie viele Rahmen passen in so einen Container?


----------



## hugolost (26. Juli 2011)

johnny_knoe schrieb:


> Habe 66xx. Wie viele Rahmen passen in so einen Container?




Einige hundert (kommt ja auch auf den Container an ob 20 oder 40ft


----------



## Hypnosekroete (26. Juli 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> Einige hundert (kommt ja auch auf den Container an ob 20 oder 40ft


 
Ein 20' Container hat ca. 33m³, der 40' Container kommt auf 67m³

Da sollten schon einige Frames reinpassen =)


----------



## johnny_knoe (26. Juli 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> Einige hundert (kommt ja auch auf den Container an ob 20 oder 40ft



Einige tausend würden einige hier wohl lieber lesen


----------



## DiscopunX (26. Juli 2011)

Na da reihe ich mich doch mal glatt mit ein in die Warteschlange, hab gestern das Romp bestellt


----------



## player599 (26. Juli 2011)

... ich dachte eigentlich, wenn ich die bestellnummer ganz lange und böse anschaue, wird die irgendwann kleiner.. wirkt aber leider nicht


----------



## my2cents (26. Juli 2011)

Folgende Info aus Facebook: "Habe nun heute angerufen... Mir wurde nun gesagt  in dieser Woche werden die Räder eintreffen und dann beginnt die  Montage. Nun sind vor dem Tues FR noch andere Bikemodelle die zu erst  aufgebaut werden. Er sagte sie versuchen in 4 Wochen alle Kunden zu  beliefern. Da ich sehr zeitig schon bestellt habe rechne ich einmal mit  2-3 Wochen. 
Natürlich sind 4 Wochen wiedereinmal eine starke Enttäuschung."


----------



## Cubeist (27. Juli 2011)

Also ganz im ernst... Wenn die jetzt nochmal 2 -3 Wochen brauchen können die Säcke sich ihr Tues mal schön in den Arsch schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny_knoe (27. Juli 2011)

Wenns schneller geht, würde ich auch den Rahmen + Anbauteile lose in einer Kiste nehmen


----------



## Hypnosekroete (27. Juli 2011)

Die Rahmen kommen morgen nach Forchheim zur Montage. 

Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon sagte mir, dass die Notons dann in den nächsten 2 Wochen raus gehen sollen


----------



## player599 (27. Juli 2011)

heißt das, dass die dann anfangen die zu bauen, oder dass die in 2 wochen mit den notons fertig sind?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab gestern mal angerufen, weil ich überlege mir noch ein Tues FR zu holen. Laut Aussage am Telefon werden die Tues FR erst Ende August "lieferbar" sein. Allerdings mit der Einschränkung das ab "Lieferbarkeit" wohl nochmal ca. 6-8 Tage ins Land gehen können. Das bedeutet dann Auslieferung Anfang September. Dann müsst ich mich mit dem Einfahren sputen bevor die Parks dicht machen.
Aber ich find einfach  nix anderes zu nem erträglichen Preis mit ähnlichen Specs.


----------



## Hypnosekroete (27. Juli 2011)

player599 schrieb:


> heißt das, dass die dann anfangen die zu bauen, oder dass die in 2 wochen mit den notons fertig sind?



So wies der Typ am Telefon erklärt hat, fängt ab morgen die Montage an, dass die Bikes dann in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen ausgeliefert sein müssten.


----------



## nathan_se (27. Juli 2011)

Moin,

da mir auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt wurde, dass meine Bestellung erst in der nächsten Charge bearbeitet wird, gehe ich davon aus, frühestens Mitte September beliefert zu werden. 

Da mir das zum einen dann doch deutlich zu lang ist und man ja auch vielleicht mal zeigen sollte, was man von dieser Lieferpolitik hält, habe ich meine Bestellung nun storniert. Ist zwar schon irgendwie schade, aber nun ja... Ich habe jetzt statt dessen ein Cube Hanzz hier im Bikemarkt ergattert!

Vorteil: Sofort lieferbar! ;-)


----------



## hergie (27. Juli 2011)

nathan_se schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da mir auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt wurde, dass meine Bestellung erst in der nächsten Charge bearbeitet wird, gehe ich davon aus, frühestens Mitte September beliefert zu werden.
> 
> ...



welches Bike, bestellnummer?


----------



## johnny_knoe (27. Juli 2011)

Nächste Charge? Ist das gleichbedeutend mit nächster Container? Der müsste doch praktisch schon da sein, so lange wie der jetzige im Zoll gestanden haben soll


----------



## boogie164 (27. Juli 2011)

johnny_knoe schrieb:


> Nächste Charge? Ist das gleichbedeutend mit nächster Container? Der müsste doch praktisch schon da sein, so lange wie der jetzige im Zoll gestanden haben soll



Mit Charge meinen die die eigentliche Bestellmenge oder vereinfacht das der Container da ist mit der bestellten Menge. Von da an kannst du nochmal ca2-3 Wochen rechnen bis die alles eingebaut haben was du später nicht einbauen brauchst z.B. Tretlager, Steuersatz, etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (27. Juli 2011)

Die die die Bikes erst im September bekommen sollen, können ja stornieren und dann direkt das 2012er Modell nehmen.

Was für eine Lieferpolitik *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## nathan_se (28. Juli 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> welches Bike, bestellnummer?



Noton L, 639x


----------



## johnny_knoe (28. Juli 2011)

Update! Ein Freund wollte auch ein Wicked kaufen und hat heute morgen bei YT nachgefragt:

Mitte bis Ende September wenn man jetzt bestellt 

Werde die Tage auch nochmal nachfragen bei welcher Charge meine Bestellung dabei ist. Wenn es auch Mitte bis Ende September heißt (und dann wohl eher von Ende September bis Mitte Oktober auszugehen ist), überlege ich mir den Kauf nochmal.
Bisher waren meine Beiträge hier ja fast immer durch Smileys untermalt und ich war mir der Lieferproblematik voll bewusst, stehe also nicht in einer Reihe mit Kunden, die es nicht besser wussten und seit Wochen vertröstet werden.
Trotzdem ist so eine Informationspolitik echt *******. Von mir aus kann es Lieferzeiten von x Monaten geben, aber ich möchte gerne darüber korrekt informiert werden, inklusive Verzögerungen. Immerhin haben sie erst am Montag ihre Webseite angepasst und geben immer noch Ende August bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit an.

Aber egal, vielleicht hagelt es ja massenweise Stornierungen und ich komme früher zum Zug. Daher auch hier wieder ein Smiley: 

MfG!


----------



## DiscopunX (28. Juli 2011)

Zur Abwechslung habe ich was postivies über Lieftermine zu berichten. Hab Montag das Romp bestellt und heute ist es an DHL übergeben worden. Also absolut Top.  Wünsche allen anderen kurze Wartezeiten


----------



## boogie164 (28. Juli 2011)

mal grade voll die stimmung gedrückt 
nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Revo86er (28. Juli 2011)

Hab heute ne Meldung bekommen dass ich mein DH (Gr M) morgen abholen kann...

BestellNr: 635(<5)

Des FR soll meiner Information nach noch 3 Wochen dauern...
..........................................................................................................
Kann johnny_knoe nur zustimmen, Informationspolitik sollte max mgl Klar und korrekt sein...
..........................................................................................................
Ach ja^^... Ich freu mich schon sooooooooo ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## my2cents (28. Juli 2011)

Ist doch alles total verzwickt  .. bin drauf und dran mein wicked (62**) abzubestellen weil ich mir jetzt nen uncle jimbo 2 bestellt habe. das wär aber auch erst am 24.8. abholbereit. War auch schon kurz davor das Radon Slide ED 7.0 zu kaufen weil das vorrätig ist.  Solangsam wirds nämlich echt Zeit. An meinem Bulls Hardtail ist mir die Lust vergangen 

Genaue Aussagen zu meinem Bike kann mir YT leider nicht machen.. Wissen nur dass es noch nicht in der Montage ist...


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (28. Juli 2011)

Ich warte auf mein Wicked! Hab mich jetzt entschieden, und zwar egal wie lange es dauert... Sonst wird man echt wahnsinnig!


----------



## Cubeist (28. Juli 2011)

Hypnosekroete schrieb:


> Die Rahmen kommen morgen nach Forchheim zur Montage.




Welche Rahmen sind gemeint?


----------



## kraegor (29. Juli 2011)

Oh Mann,

Best. Nr.: 64xx, Noton M laut yt wird es erst ab Mitte September versendet, super genau zu beginn der Snowboardsaison.


----------



## johnny_knoe (29. Juli 2011)

Vor der Skisaison kommt aber noch der goldene Oktober!


----------



## Hypnosekroete (29. Juli 2011)

Cubeist schrieb:


> Welche Rahmen sind gemeint?


 
Ich hab nachgefragt für mein Noton GR. L. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass in dem Container auch noch Rahmen der anderen Modelle drin waren...


----------



## Oshiki (29. Juli 2011)

Die Containergeschichte bringen die jetzt schon seit  2-3 Wochen. So richtig glaube ich nicht mehr daran.


----------



## hergie (29. Juli 2011)

Hypnosekroete schrieb:


> Die Rahmen kommen morgen nach Forchheim zur Montage.
> 
> Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon sagte mir, dass die Notons dann in den nächsten 2 Wochen raus gehen sollen
> 
> ...



Das deckt sich ja schonmal mit dem, was ich von YT gehört habe, ebenfalls Noton L. 
Die nächsten 2-3 Wochen werden jedesmal der Horror, wenn ich das EMailpostfach öffne


----------



## kraegor (29. Juli 2011)

Da hast du recht aber "laut" yt kommt es mitte September vor einem Monat meinten die noch Mitte August. Bin mir also gar nicht sicher ob das heuer noch was wird.


----------



## hergie (29. Juli 2011)

Mir sagte man in 2 unterschiedlichen E-Mailanfragen, dass mein Bike in dier Charge dabei ist, welche gestern in Forchheim angekommen sei. 

Es bleibt trotzdem spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olaf1 (29. Juli 2011)

Juhuuu... es geht los. Scheinbar werden wieder Bikes verschickt.
Meins kam grade an.

Wicked M - Bstnr: 58xx

Das hat mich jetzt total überrascht und ich hab mal geschaut und tatsächlich hatte ich auch ein Mail bekommen - vor 2 Tagen 
(waren da die Rahmen überhaupt schon bei denen... ach egal)

Freu mich schon aufs auspacken 

Grüße olaf1


----------



## Hypnosekroete (29. Juli 2011)

Na dann schonmal viel Spaß mit Deinem Wicked =)

Dann gehts jetzt wohl echt bei YT weiter


----------



## Oshiki (29. Juli 2011)

Nur "noch" knappe 400 Rahmen können vor meinem Wicked liegen.


----------



## Abuyunus (29. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen 

sagtmal, kann einer mir mal die möglichkeit geben mich auf ein Tues zu setzen? ich will ungern 200+ km fahren nur um mich auf ein rad zu setzen. möchte aber nicht die katze im sack kaufen. wohne in Darmstadt bei Frankfurt.

LG

Ü


----------



## Pakalolo (29. Juli 2011)

Nachdem das hier das "Wartezimmer" ist, werden die Chancen wohl gering sein! 
Nein im Ernst....es haben ja schon welche ihre bikes. 
Würd mich da im Bezug auf das Noton mal dranhängen. Hat jemand eins in der Nähe von Regensburg?
Ride on (vor allem die, die ein YT bereits haben)!


----------



## johnny_knoe (29. Juli 2011)

Hypnosekroete schrieb:


> Dann gehts jetzt wohl echt bei YT weiter



Haben ja auch lang genug "Ferien" gemacht! 

Meine Bestellnummer 66xx macht mich aber immer noch depressiv


----------



## hergie (29. Juli 2011)

Hab mal im Canyon Thread gesehen, das man dort einen extra Thread aufgemacht hat, wo man posten kann welches Bike man hat und wo man wohnt bzgl. Probefahrten und co. Denke das wäre bei YT auch mal eine gute Idee.


----------



## Hypnosekroete (29. Juli 2011)

johnny_knoe schrieb:


> Haben ja auch lang genug "Ferien" gemacht!
> 
> Meine Bestellnummer 66xx macht mich aber immer noch depressiv



Ich bin schon fast euphorisch, Bestellnummer 60xx


----------



## my2cents (29. Juli 2011)

olaf1 schrieb:


> Juhuuu... es geht los. Scheinbar werden wieder Bikes verschickt.
> Meins kam grade an.
> 
> Wicked M - Bstnr: 58xx



Mach mal ein paar Fotos wenn's aufgebaut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lecker_Sushi (29. Juli 2011)

Mein Wicked is auch heut angekommen... SAUGEIL!


----------



## Woschtfinger (29. Juli 2011)

@Lecker Sushi:
Welche Bestellnummer?


----------



## Woschtfinger (29. Juli 2011)

Woschtfinger schrieb:


> @Lecker Sushi:
> Welche Bestellnummer?



Ok, habs schon weiter vorne gefunden.

Erst denken, dann gucken und dann erst fragen


----------



## overslag (30. Juli 2011)

Habe ein play 2011 in größe s bestellt, bestellnummer 66xx, was denkt ihr?? wird das ende August noch was ?


----------



## my2cents (30. Juli 2011)

Wüsste gerne mal wie viele Bikes die pro Tag schaffen..


----------



## Glow (31. Juli 2011)

6636	play 2011 kommt rechtzeitig zu weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (31. Juli 2011)

okay....dann wird meins stoniert  , auf der Hp steht ende august- das sollte man mal richtig stellen!!!


----------



## Oshiki (31. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube das war Ironie (bzw. das hoffe ich)


----------



## Glow (31. Juli 2011)

klar ich will mein play ja noch bekommen


----------



## lasabur (1. August 2011)

Die Lieferzeiten sind schon relativ lang, aber lieber wart ich etwas länger auf mein bike (noton) und weiß, dass es ordentlich zusammengebaut ist, als es schnell zu bekommen und nix stimmt. Hab mich lange nach einem passenden bike umgesehen, und bin dann auf die Versender gekommen. Da gibt es eine Marke mit v, die bestimmt nicht schlecht ist, aber bei denen hab ich den Verdacht, dass die gerade versuchen, möglichst schnell viele bikes auszuliefern mit teilweiße katastrophalen fehlern. Also lieber bekomm ich meines später, und hab dafür ein vernünftig zusammen gebautes bike, als meins nächste Woche zu bekommen, aber dafür schlecht zusammen gebaut. Und wenn es erst Weihnachten wird, na gut, hab ich ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk, und als ich bei yt bestellt habe, war mir durch genügend Mitlesen schon klar, dass es dauern kann, und dass es vor Mitte bis Ende September nichts mehr wird...


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. August 2011)

gerade Aufgrund der langen Lieferzeiten steht YT auch voll unter Druck !

und wenn die dann die Teile (Rahmen) bekommen, wird dort auch alles zusammengekloppt was das Zeug hält, damit nicht noch weitere Stornierungen eingehen !! alles muß raus unzwar ganz schnell !!

Deine Ansicht ist mehr Wunschdenken und Hoffnung


----------



## Oshiki (1. August 2011)

Dito


----------



## nathan_se (1. August 2011)

Vielleicht noch kurz als abschließende Bemerkung:

Also ich hatte am Montag, den 25.7. per eMail storniert. Am Dienstag, den 26.7. war der Status der Bestellung im Kundenkonto auf "storniert" geändert und am Freitag, den 29.7. war dann auch schon das Geld auf meinem Konto. 

Also von dem her kann man sich nicht beschweren!


----------



## kraegor (1. August 2011)

Zeitverschiebung, Riss im Raum Zeit Kontinuum? Nein Spass, du meins 25.7, glaub du hast aus versehen überall 8ter.


----------



## Woschtfinger (1. August 2011)

Wer von Euch hat denn mittlerweile schon sein YT bekommen?
Bitte mit Angabe Modell, Größe, Bestell-Nr. und Lieferdatum.

Wäre interessant zu wissen, auch wenns evtl. demotiviert.
Warte aufs Noton Größe L, Bestell-Nr. 64XX.


----------



## Cubeist (2. August 2011)

lasabur schrieb:


> D Also lieber bekomm ich meines später, und hab dafür ein vernünftig zusammen gebautes bike, als meins nächste Woche zu bekommen, aber dafür schlecht zusammen gebaut. Und wenn es erst Weihnachten wird, na gut, hab ich ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk, und als ich bei yt bestellt habe, war mir durch genügend Mitlesen schon klar, dass es dauern kann, und dass es vor Mitte bis Ende September nichts mehr wird...



Also ganz im ernst, ich guck mir mein Rad eh erstmal an bevor ich mich draufsetz und da hab ich lieber eins mit offensichtlichen Fehlern als garkeins. Vorallem wenn falsche Liefertermine angegeben werden.
Es ist ja ok wenn man lieferprobleme hat weil man mehr Bestellungen als erwartet reinbekommen hat oder sonstwas... aber falsche Versprechen (immerhin stand als ich bestellt hab noch mitte Juli) kann ich nicht leiden!

Am 30.6 bekam ich eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt: 
"Hallo,
dein Tues wird in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen verschickt." (vgl. n paar Seiten vorher). Ich hab gestern nochmal nachgefragt und bekam folgendes:
"Hallo !
Laut unseren Order Listen erfolgt die Montage und die Auslieferung deines Bikes  innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen."



Wer findet den inhaltlichen Fehler?

Ich hab zurückgeschrieben, dass die sich ihre Kiste sonstwo hinstecken können wenns nicht in den nächsten 2 Wochen rausgeht.
Kann sich jemand von euch freuen, aber das geht so nicht.

Übrigens mit Bestellnummer 606*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lasabur (2. August 2011)

@cubeist...klar, falsche Versprechungen sind blöd, das ist klar, und sollte man auch bald möglichst richtig stellen, die angegebenen Lieferzeiten stimmen ja auf der homepage bzgl. den hier gemachten Erfahrungen immer noch nicht über ein, aber als ich mir mein noton am Samstag bestellt habe, war mir schon klar, durch lesen des threats, dass ich mit diesem dieses Jahr nicht mehr groß zum biken komme, und dennoch lieber gescheit mit liebe zum Detail aufgebaut, als irgendein schlampig hochgezogenes bike, was vorne und hinten nicht passt.


----------



## NaturBruder (2. August 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Habe heute mal wieder angerufen da ich am 03.05 bestellt habe das Noton M und mir bis heute 5 mal der Termin verschoben worden ist , sagte der nette Mann von yt das die bikes im aufbau sind und meins anfang nächster woche aufgebaut wird. 
Ich werde dem Mitarbeiter mal glauben, er war sehr positiv und ehrlich am Telefon das war leider nicht immer so habe bald wöchentlich genervt


----------



## nathan_se (2. August 2011)

kraegor schrieb:


> Zeitverschiebung, Riss im Raum Zeit Kontinuum? Nein Spass, du meins 25.7, glaub du hast aus versehen überall 8ter.



 Klar... hast recht! Danke für den Hinweis...


----------



## johnny_knoe (2. August 2011)

Beim Wicked wurde die Verfügbarkeit angepasst: alle Größen ab Ende August (vorher nur M und L).
Ich hoffe mal, dass sie nach all den Schwierigkeiten nun ein wenig mehr Überblick haben und Ende August wirklich eingehalten werden kann. Sonst hätten sie bei der Anpassung ja gleich Mitte/Ende September angeben können, immerhin müssen sie ja so langsam genervt sein von den stetigen Nachfragen 
Denke immer noch positiv und gehe davon aus, irgendwann im September auf der Fahrrad sitzen zu können...


----------



## Cubeist (2. August 2011)

Cubeist schrieb:


> Ich hab zurückgeschrieben, dass die sich ihre Kiste sonstwo hinstecken können wenns nicht in den nächsten 2 Wochen rausgeht.



Mail von heutmorgen:
"Nach neusten Informationen geht dein Bike noch in dieser Woche in die Montage."

Naja...


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. August 2011)

so... habe meine Bestellung des Notons M ebend storniert mit der Begründung 
YT kann in absehbarer Zeit nicht liefern !! 
Bestellnummer: 6536
       Bestelldatum: 16.07.2011


lasse mich jetzt mit den 2012er Modellen überraschen um evtl. dann einen neuen Versuch zu wagen mit YT


----------



## Cubeist (3. August 2011)

"Lieber YT Kunde,

deine Sendung ist heute am 02.08.2011 an DHL übergeben worden."

Ich bin verwirrt... einerseits freu ich mich andererseits fühl ich mich trotz Allem ein wenig veräppelt.

Muss man wirklich erst bei WhyTee auf den Tisch hauen damit da was passiert oder war das Zufall?!

Aber schlussendlich freu ich mich, dass ich mein Bike jetzt bekomm 
Rechtzeitig zur Beendigung meiner Bachelorarbeit diesen Freitag, viel früher wär der wohl auch nicht zuträglich gewesen


----------



## Broenner (3. August 2011)

Ihr nachmacher des canyon und votec wartezimmer ;D ;D habt ihr bilder vom 2012 tues schon gesehen?


----------



## player599 (3. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (3. August 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ihr nachmacher des canyon und votec wartezimmer ;D ;D habt ihr bilder vom 2012 tues schon gesehen?



das sind die Firmen die alles nachmachen...und wir die Kunden müssen solche Chaosplanung ausbaden 
ich hatte ebend die Bestätigungsmail meiner Stornierung erhalten


----------



## andre-71 (3. August 2011)

hab meine stornierungs mail erst nach 3 wochen bekommen, aber erst nach dem ich yt darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe das mein bestellstatus immer noch nicht geändert worden ist......


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (3. August 2011)

player599 schrieb:


>



wo hast du denn das bild ausgegraben, sieht mal sehr schick aus das 2012er tues. Hast du noch mehr bilder?

mal schaun was der nikolaus so bringen wird

Gruß
rossifumi


----------



## mikolbe (4. August 2011)

Cubeist schrieb:


> "Lieber YT Kunde,
> 
> deine Sendung ist heute am 02.08.2011 an DHL übergeben worden."



Hast du ein TuEs DH oder FR bestellt? Ich hab mit meiner Bestell-Nr. 5835 (Bestelldatum 17.5.2011) nämlich noch nix dergleichen im Postfach vorgefunden


----------



## johnny_knoe (4. August 2011)

Zur Beruhigung für die Tues-Besteller:
http://www.6undzwanzig.de/2011/07/30/yt-industries-2012-tues-2-0/

Das Tues 2.0 wird oberhalb des jetziges Tues platziert, aber ersetzt dieses nicht.


----------



## Cubeist (4. August 2011)

@mikolbe: ich ab n FR bestellt.

Allerdings geht bei DHL grad irgendwie nichts weiter hab ich das Gefühl...
Ich schwank im Moment zwischen folgenden Gedanken:
1. Die hatten das Teil schon ewig fertig im Regal liegen und haben mich vergessen. Wie sollen die das sonst so schnell fertig bekommen haben?!
2.Das ist eh wieder nur hinhalten. Die haben zwar irgendwas an DHL übermittelt aber haben das Bike eh noch nicht zum Versenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikolbe (5. August 2011)

Du hast auch n' FR bestellt?! Sowas geht ja aber garnicht! Ich ruf morgen da an..

Verstehst mich hoffentlich nicht falsch - finds toll für dich, dass (zumindest irgenwas ) aufm Weg zu dir ist und hoffe, dass es tatsächlich ein Bike ist, aber wenigstens der Reihe nach abarbeiten könnten die Lieben schon...


----------



## Oshiki (5. August 2011)

@Cubeist
Das ist bei YT normal. Die Versandpapiere werden ca. 5 Tage vor Auslieferung gedruckt.
Es kann also ca. 1 Woche dauern bis dein Bike kommt.


----------



## braandy (5. August 2011)

Ich hab am 19.7 ein Tues DH (M) bestellt. Derzeit stand auf der Homepage, dass das Bike Ende Juli verfügbar ist. Bestellnummer:656x
Jetzt habe ich den YT Jungs ne Mail geschrieben, wie es mit meinem Bike steht, da sich der Status in meinem YT Account nicht verändert hat. 
Antwort von YT:
Laut unseren Order Listen erfolgt die Montage und die Auslieferung deines Bikes  innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen.
Wir können keine tagesgenaue Angabe geben wann dein Bike montiert wird.

Was meinen die genau mit Order Liste? Normalerweise müsste man doch auf so einer Liste eine genaue Reihenfolge haben. Und so könnte man auch genau sagen, wann das Bike verfügbar ist. 
Weiß jemand, wie es um die Downhillbikes von YT derzeit steht??


----------



## hergie (5. August 2011)

braandy schrieb:


> Laut unseren Order Listen erfolgt die Montage und die Auslieferung deines Bikes  innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen.
> Wir können keine tagesgenaue Angabe geben wann dein Bike montiert wird.



Das ist so die Standart Antwort, die jeder von YT bekommt 

Am besten anrufen und den Kerl/die Dame am Telefon löchern! 

Grundsätzlich kann es aber noch dauern...


----------



## braandy (5. August 2011)

Ich hab gerade ne Mail von Yt in meinem Postfach gefunden:

Von: [email protected]

Betreff: Benachrichtung zum =?unicode-1-1-utf-7?Q?+ANw-bermittlungsstatus (Fehlgeschlagen)?=

In der Mail stand der Text, denn ich YT geschrieben habe. 

Dazu gab es zwei Anhänge:

Einmal wieder mein eigener Text.

Und einmal: 
Reporting-MTA: dns;sponsoree.com
Received-From-MTA: dns;yt-industries.com
Arrival-Date: Wed, 3 Aug 2011 13:15:56 +0200

Final-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 5.2.2
X-Display-Name: Markus Flossmann

Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat??



Benachrichtung zum =?unicode-1-1-utf-7?Q?+ANw-bermittlungsstatus (Fehlgeschlagen)?=


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. August 2011)

braandy schrieb:


> Was meinen die genau mit Order Liste? Normalerweise müsste man doch auf so einer Liste eine genaue Reihenfolge haben. Und so könnte man auch genau sagen, wann das Bike verfügbar ist.


Die wissen aber nicht genau, wieviele Räder täglich fertig werden. Wenn mal irgendwas nicht so funktioniert, wie geplant, dauert es eben länger. Wenn z.B. täglich 50 mails und Anrufe reinkommen, die beantwortet werden wollen, kommen 1-2 Leute weniger zum schrauben. Wenn mal weniger Anfragen kommen, geht es u.U. schneller. Der Laden ist eben sehr kompakt gehalten, dadurch sind die Kapazitäten begrenzt. Das erkennt man am Lieferverzug, aber auch an den Preisen. 

@braandy: Die mail ist nicht angekommen, irgendwas hast du wohl falsch gemacht:


> Action: failed


 Versuchs nochmal ohne "rfc822;" vor "flossmann"


----------



## philluck (5. August 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal angerufen, weil ich überlege mir noch ein Tues FR zu holen. Laut Aussage am Telefon werden die Tues FR erst Ende August "lieferbar" sein. Allerdings mit der Einschränkung das ab "Lieferbarkeit" wohl nochmal ca. 6-8 Tage ins Land gehen können. Das bedeutet dann Auslieferung Anfang September. Dann müsst ich mich mit dem Einfahren sputen bevor die Parks dicht machen.
> Aber ich find einfach  nix anderes zu nem erträglichen Preis mit ähnlichen Specs.



schau mal bei votec. 

v.fr oder v.sr kosten ab 2.099


----------



## KaOote (6. August 2011)

wer aus der schweiz hat schon sein noton?


----------



## Cubeist (7. August 2011)

mikolbe schrieb:


> Du hast auch n' FR bestellt?! Sowas geht ja aber garnicht! Ich ruf morgen da an..
> 
> Verstehst mich hoffentlich nicht falsch - finds toll für dich, dass (zumindest irgenwas ) aufm Weg zu dir ist und hoffe, dass es tatsächlich ein Bike ist, aber wenigstens der Reihe nach abarbeiten könnten die Lieben schon...



Keine Angst. Seit dem 3. hat sich nichts mehr am DHL-Status geändert. Er ist weiterhin: Auftrag digital eingegangen.

N Kumpel hat mir jetzt seine Intense Uzzi zu nem fairen Preis angeboten. ich wart noch ne knappe Woche...


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. August 2011)

hast Du schon telefonisch nachgefragt ??
denn das ist ja das aller Letzte, solche Mails zu verschicken und es kommt nix an !! 
spätestens nach solcher Aktion würde ich stornieren !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC4EVER (7. August 2011)

Jemand im Raum Weimar, Erfurt, Jena oder Meiningen der Noton-Besitzer ist mich mal Probesitzen lassen würde???


----------



## hergie (7. August 2011)

Cubeist schrieb:


> Keine Angst. Seit dem 3. hat sich nichts mehr am DHL-Status geändert. Er ist weiterhin: Auftrag digital eingegangen



Ist normal, die Versandmarken werden gedruckt, bevor das Bike in Montage geht, dadurch auch die Daten an DHL übermittelt und dir ne EMail geschickt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. August 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> Ist normal, die Versandmarken werden gedruckt, bevor das Bike in Montage geht, dadurch auch die Daten an DHL übermittelt und dir ne EMail geschickt.




wie bekloppt ist das denn 
da bekommt der Kunde diese mail und selbst dann ist nicht bekannt, wann das Rad kommt


----------



## hergie (7. August 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wie bekloppt ist das denn
> da bekommt der Kunde diese mail und selbst dann ist nicht bekannt, wann das Rad kommt



cool bleiben - stress vermeiden.
das wird hier echt zu nem "YT mecker" thread. 
dabei war wohl jedem klar, bei seiner bestellung, worauf er sich einlässt bzgl. der lieferproblematik. konnte sich ja jeder informieren, das problem ist auch altbekannt. 
natürlich :kotz:es mich auch an, dass mein bike nicht kommt, aber deshalb alles an YT schlechtzureden finde ich unpassend


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. August 2011)

also bitte...was ist daran schlechtreden, wenn DHL von YT etwas übermittelt wird aber noch längst nicht übergeben werden kann ?! das ist schlicht weg schwachsinnig von YT !!
und hier sind ja wohl die Meisten, die Ihr Bike vor Eröffnung des Themas bestellt hatten und somit konnte Niemand erahnen wie chaotisch YT bei der Auslieferung ist !!


----------



## Cubeist (8. August 2011)

Ich erinnere mich an das Bike Festival in Willingen diesen Jahres zurück.
Meine Bestellung war nach der Probefahrt bei den Dirtmasters, also ne knappe Woche zuvor rausgegangen.
Auf dem Festival lief mir jemand mit nem Tues übern Weg, ich quatschte ihn natürlich an.

Er war sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike und trotzdem gab er mir folgende letzte Worte mit auf den Weg:
"Wart mal ab wann die liefern... Die bei YT sin Arsch******."
Und das muss ja ne Bestellung vom Jahresanfang gewesen sein. Irgendwann muss man das doch mal auf die Reihe bekommen. Oder zumindest den Standardmailer: "... 3 Wochen noch..." abschalten?!

Ich finds ganz in Ordnung, dass die Stimmung langsam kippt. Die Parks machen schließlich auch bald schon wieder dicht.
Und wenn die ihre Aufträge dann nichtmals stringent abarbeiten...

@mikolbe: Was hat dein Anruf denn ergeben?


----------



## mikolbe (8. August 2011)

Kam am Freitag nicht dazu anzurufen - hab' ich jetzt grad nachgeholt:

Mein Bike soll Ende Woche fertig werden - zumindest hat der (nette)  Mitarbeiter am Telefon gesagt, dass die Parts da sind und es noch ums  Zusammenbauen geht.. Was man davon glauben kann/darf ist natürlich  weiterhin eine Frage für sich.

Naja, hab' mich entschlossen auf das Bike zu warten - irgedwann wirds ja  ankommen. Hoffe jetzt einfach, dass das bald der Fall ist.


----------



## KaOote (8. August 2011)

meins (noton m 594x) soll auch nächste woche kommen


----------



## braandy (9. August 2011)

Habe auch am montag bei yt angerufen. Und es stellte sich heraus, das mein bike erst mitte kw 34 fertig wird. Also darf ich jetzt noch 2 Wochen warten. Und das in den Sommerferien Ich hoffe, dass das Tues dh dann zum Ferienende da ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (9. August 2011)

Ich frage mich grad wieso sich die Leute das immernoch antun, in spätestens 1 monat bekommt man alle 2011er bikes von namhaften herstellern  ca.30% billiger. Sehr vielen Leuten die den Rahmen wirklich beanspruchen ist der Hinterbau gebrochen(der alte+neue, und nicht nur an der Kettenstrebe), und das schon nach kurzer Zeit, also sicherlich keine Ermüdungserscheinungen. Die Austattung ist gut keine Frage, aber ob die Leute hier unbedingt ne Boxxer R2C2 wirklich ausnutzen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Würde mir da eher n Norco, Scott oder ähnliches holen, gibts beide schon recht günstig mit bissl suchen und ist sofort verfügbar. Fahren macht sicher mehr Spass als die ganze Saison aufs bike zu warten.


----------



## KaOote (9. August 2011)

scott ist nicht günsig, es gibt nur billiger modelle, mit schlechterer austattung, das ist nicht günstig sondern billig


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. August 2011)

hoschik schrieb:


> *Sehr vielen Leuten* die den Rahmen wirklich beanspruchen ist der Hinterbau gebrochen(der alte+*neue*, und *nicht nur an der Kettenstrebe*), und das schon nach kurzer Zeit, also sicherlich keine Ermüdungserscheinungen.


Quellenangaben, wenn du schon sowas behauptest? Und bitte mit Beschreibung, wie es zu dem Bruch kam. Fotos von Rahmenbrüchen gibt es von so ziemlich allen Herstellern und viele Hater feiern sich darauf einen ab, statt mal auf die Idee zu kommen, dass ihr Rad ebenfalls zerbröselt wäre, wenn sie z.B. mit 30 in einen Buam knallen. Mir ist nur ein Fall bekannt, in dem jemand auch die neuen Kettenstreben verbraucht hat.



> Die Austattung ist gut keine Frage, aber ob die Leute hier unbedingt ne  Boxxer R2C2 wirklich ausnutzen wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Dass viele DH-Einsteiger mit einem Rad überfordert sind, das es zwar zum Einstiegspreis gibt, aber nicht wie ein Einsteigermodell ausgestattet ist, ist eine andere, traurige Geschichte.


----------



## Cubeist (9. August 2011)




----------



## hoschik (10. August 2011)

Klar gibt es Situationen denen KEIN Rahmen standhalten kann. Es ist allerdings schon sehr auffällig wie viele von den Tues an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen sind. Klar sind auch viele nicht gebrochen, aber du musst mir wohl zustimmen dass so ziemlich jeder Anfänger heutzutage sich ein Tues kauft, dass die alle schreiben "bei mir hälts super und ist voll geil" ist klar wenn man das bike nichtmal ansatzweise fordert(bitte nicht negativ verstehen, jeder hat mal klein angefangen und es fährt sich ja bestimmt auch ganz gut ). Ich finde es aber sehr sehr seltsam, dass sie jedes Jahr ein neues Modell rausbringen(kann mir kaum vorstellen dass eine Vernünftige entwicklung, Qualitätssicherung,Langzeittests in 1 Jahr machbar ist, vor allem bei einer relativ kleinen Firma) eine nicht mehr brechende Kettenstrebe als feature auf ihrer Website angeben und die Kunden ewig warten lassen(bzw. die angegebenen Lieferzeiten nicht einhalten). Ich hab mich lange mit dem Thema beschäftigt weil ich das Tues anfangs sehr interressant fand, mittlerweile aber echt froh darüber bin mir keins geholt zu haben.
Hab auf die schnelle mal 2 gebroche rausgesucht, hoffentlich darf ich die hierher verlinken









Im Tues Thread berichten auch noch 2,3 leute von mehrfach gebrochenen Streben am Hinterbau, beim Noton ebenso, bei ihren Dirtbikes ebenfalls, bin jetzt leider zu faul alles rauszusuchen.
Beim 2011er Tues scheint der Hinterbau aber wirklich besser zu halten.
Es spricht einfach nicht sehr viel für diese noch junge Firma die sich etablieren will, bis auf den Preis natürlich und marketingtechnisch sind sie natürlich auch ganz vorne mit dabei. 

just my 2cents


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. August 2011)

Naja, du hast geschrieben alte und neue  und nicht nur an der Kettenstrebe.  
Natürlich ist das auffällig, wieviele Rahmen an dem Schwachpunkt gebrochen sind. Konstruktionsfehler passieren eben(z.B. auch Trek und Intense, die in ganz anderen Preisklassen liegen), auch wenn die niemand will, der jeweilige Konstrukteur am wenigsten... Bei YT war das eine 2010er Geschichte, die leider auch mit den verstärkten Streben nicht ganz zuende ist. Die 2011er Hinterbauten sind aber aus ganz anderen Rohrsätzen gebaut, anders konstruiert und halten soweit ich weiß. Und glaub mir, zumindest meins wird artgerecht bewegt.
Von gebrochenen Notons und Dirtbikes habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen. Was alles für die Firma spricht, will ich jetzt auch nicht wiederholen. Wer mit der Wartezeit leben kann oder frühzeitig ein 2012er Modell bestellt, wird viel Spaß damit haben. Und wenn nicht gerade Hochsaison ist, haben die Jungs auch wieder mehr Zeit für Beratung, Service, Kommunikation...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaOote (10. August 2011)

@ hoschik Ich denke, dasd eher je besser jemand fährt, desdo weniger Belastung für den Rahmen, da ein besserer Fahrer die Landung eher trifft, besser abfedert usw. Klar ist aber auch das ein wirklicher Anfänger den Rahmen auch nicht belastet, wenn er noch nicht springt.


----------



## mikolbe (11. August 2011)

@Cubeist: War eigentlich dein "Thumbup" das Signal für "Mein Bike ist da"?


----------



## hergie (11. August 2011)

Eben mit einem wirklich netten YT Mitarbeiter telefoniert. 

Die Noton's der aktuellen Charge gehen noch diese Woche in die Montage. 
Mir wurde zugesichert, dass mein's in L nächste Woche kommt. (# 622*)


----------



## Glow (11. August 2011)

play vefugbar ab mitte sep


----------



## player599 (11. August 2011)

Eine letzte Hoffnung. Montag gehts zum Gardasee, und wenn ich da kein Bike hätte... aber vielleicht wirds ja so noch was mit meinem Noton in L (58**). *Bitte lieber Bike-Gott, habe verständis und tritt den Monteuren von YT mal ein bisschen in den Arsch*


----------



## hergie (11. August 2011)

player599 schrieb:


> Eine letzte Hoffnung. Montag gehts zum Gardasee, und wenn ich da kein Bike hätte... aber vielleicht wirds ja so noch was mit meinem Noton in L (58**). *Bitte lieber Bike-Gott, habe verständis und tritt den Monteuren von YT mal ein bisschen in den Arsch*



Bis zum jetzigen Montag wird es, wenn man es realistisch sieht, nichts. Dann müsste dein Bike ja Morgen Forcheim verlassen und am Samstag bei dir sein. Ich drück natürlich die Daumen!

Edit: 

Eben kam die Versandbestätigung. Auf YT'isch bedeutet das: Das ging geht in die Montage!


----------



## johnny_knoe (11. August 2011)

Gut, dann sind sie ja schon im 62xx Bereich. 400 Bikes (habe 662x) werden sie bis Mitte September wohl zusammenschrauben können. Möchte Südtirol im September nicht unbedingt mit meinem Cube XMS befahren...


----------



## mikolbe (11. August 2011)

Naja, im 62xx-Bereich der Notons vielleicht.. Mit meinem 5835er TuEs siehts da weiterhin anders aus.


----------



## hergie (11. August 2011)

Immer noch eine der ungelösten Rätsel, ob jedes BIke seine eigene Nummer hat, oder alle unter einer Bestellnummer laufen ...


----------



## player599 (11. August 2011)

Oh man. Also bei mir ist noch nix wegen Versandbestätigung Das find ich jetzt echt mal mies. Morgen wird noch genervt. So langsam seh ich da nix mehr ein

p.s.: Ich bin Selbstabholer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny_knoe (12. August 2011)

Glaube aber nicht, dass die Bestellnummern pro Modell vergeben werden. Macht organisatorisch ja wenig Sinn, wenn zwei Mal die gleiche Nummer existieren würde, bzw. YT-intern viellecht noch mit einem Index gearbeitet würde, dieser aber nicht beim Kunden auftaucht.
Ausserdem rede ich mir bezüglich der Lieferung sowieso alles schön


----------



## player599 (12. August 2011)

... So langsam verstehe ich das Ganze nicht mehr. Besteller, mit knapp 400 Nummern nach mir haben schon ihre Versandbestätigung, während sich bei mir noch nichts tut Also gut. Gardasee mit 80mm-Hardtail Hoffentlich lohnt sich der ganze Scheiß hier-.-


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. August 2011)

meiner Meinung nach, lohnt sich der ganze Scheiß schon seit der Sommersonnenwende nicht mehr, den die Saison geht zu ende und wir haben Mitte August und die sprechen von Mitte September


----------



## player599 (12. August 2011)

Ok, es tut mir leid, ab jetzt liebe ich YT wieder Heute Morgen, nach dem enttäuschenden Anruf dort, kam vor 5 minuten der Anruf: Ja, also es Lässt sich was machen, sie können das Fahrrad heute Nachmittag abholen -- Vielen Dank, ihr habt mein Urlaub gerettet!!!

Aber an alle Wartenden: Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr möglichst kurz wartet!


----------



## KaOote (12. August 2011)

meine versandbestätigung fürs noton 594x lässt auch auf sich warten


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. August 2011)

player599 schrieb:


> Ok, es tut mir leid, ab jetzt liebe ich YT wieder Heute Morgen, nach dem enttäuschenden Anruf dort, kam vor 5 minuten der Anruf: Ja, also es Lässt sich was machen, sie können das Fahrrad heute Nachmittag abholen -- Vielen Dank, ihr habt mein Urlaub gerettet!!!
> 
> Aber an alle Wartenden: Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr möglichst kurz wartet!


 
dieser Satz bestätigt ja nun überdeutlich deren Chaosplanung


----------



## dshiznit83 (12. August 2011)

player599 schrieb:


> Ok, es tut mir leid, ab jetzt liebe ich YT wieder Heute Morgen, nach dem enttäuschenden Anruf dort, kam vor 5 minuten der Anruf: Ja, also es Lässt sich was machen, sie können das Fahrrad heute Nachmittag abholen -- Vielen Dank, ihr habt mein Urlaub gerettet!!!
> 
> Aber an alle Wartenden: Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr möglichst kurz wartet!




Ganz einfache Kiste... Wir bauen uns ein Trojanisches Pferd und lassen uns nachts vor die YT-Hallen schieben. Am nächsten Morgen stürmen wir dann die Bude 

Ich hab mein Tues DH am 02.08.2011 bestellt und habe die Bestellnummer 672x . Bestellt habe ich bei einer Verfügbarkeitsanzeige "Verfügbar ab Mitte August". Also bin ich mal gespannt,wann ich zum ersten Mal etwas Näheres über eine eeeventuelle Lieferzeit bekomme. 

Ganz schön krass, wie geil man auf ein Fahrrad sein kann  Hab ja schon überlegt mir einfach doch ein lieferbares Bergamont zu holen, aber die Ausstattung vom Tues ist einfach unschlagbar...


----------



## player599 (12. August 2011)

Genau. jeder von euch verkleidet sich als Rahmen, und ihr tut so, als ob ihr ne Lieferung wärt, und zack seid ihr drinne Aber ich hab vorhin beim abholen schon gesehen, dass da noch einige Rahmen rumstanden, aber die jungs da waren nur zu zweit, und einer war pausenlos am telefon gehangen... 

P.S.: Hab grad gemerkt, dass mir die empfohlenen Einstellungen von der FREERIDE nicht so ganz passen.. aber ist ja geschmacksache.  Ich geh jetzt endlich mal wieder biken!


----------



## KaOote (12. August 2011)

Ich habe heute beim Biken einen knapp 2 m Felsdrop mit super natürlicher Landung gesichtet. Da mein Noton auf sich warten lässt und ich derzeit ein Genius fahr, musste ich ihn umrunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Identiti666x (13. August 2011)

anfang Jannur bestellt(4723 falls es jemanden Interresiert) mitte März angekommen......macht auf meinem Hometrail einen guten Eindruck


----------



## Cubeist (14. August 2011)

Neueste Meldung zum Lieferstatus meines Tues:
"Erwarteter Liefertermin 13.Aug." 

na gut... ich war auch das wochende nicht zuhaus, aber damit müsste es ja morgen kommen.


----------



## dshiznit83 (15. August 2011)

Cubeist schrieb:


> Neueste Meldung zum Lieferstatus meines Tues:
> "Erwarteter Liefertermin 13.Aug."
> 
> na gut... ich war auch das wochende nicht zuhaus, aber damit müsste es ja morgen kommen.


 

Oh mann! Da sind wir ja mal gespannt und drücken die Daumen! Bin auch gespannt,was du zum Rad sagst,wenn du die ersten Meter gefahren bist !  Alles gute!


----------



## braandy (15. August 2011)

@dshiznit83: Wie lange wartest du schon? Hat YT dir einen Vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin gegeben?

Ich habe mein Tues am 19.7 bestellt (656X) und es wird wahrscheinlich mitte kw 34!!!(tut mir leid, wollt euch keinen schock einjagen fertig sein, laut einem YT Mitarbeitern  

Naja mal schaun, ob die sich dran halten!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. August 2011)

KW 43?  Das ist ja Ende Oktober, da kannst das Bike ja fast direkt im Karton lassen.
Oder hast dich vertippt und meinst 34?


----------



## dshiznit83 (15. August 2011)

braandy schrieb:


> @dshiznit83: Wie lange wartest du schon?  Hat YT dir einen Vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin gegeben?
> 
> Ich habe mein Tues am 19.7 bestellt (656X) und es wird wahrscheinlich mitte kw 43 fertig sein, laut einem YT Mitarbeitern
> 
> Naja mal schaun, ob die sich dran halten!


 
Wie gesagt, ich hab "erst" am 02.August bestellt und einen Liefertermin erhoffe ich diese Woche,da ja "Mitte August" ber der Verfügbarkeit angegeben war. 

Wenn es bei dir mit KW 43 kein Zahlendreher war, sollte ich mich einfrieren lassen um die quälende Wartezeit nicht mitzubekommen. KW 43...Da bekomme ich ja schneller nen Porsche mit individueller Stickerei auf den Sitzen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braandy (15. August 2011)

Ja das sollte kw 34 heißen!! oder hat der Yt Mitarbeiter am Telefon 43 gesagt?? ich weiß es nicht mehr richtig, aber ich geh von 34 aus!!!  Sonst wärs ja der Horror!"!


----------



## mikolbe (15. August 2011)

Ganz ehrlich - auf die Verfügbarkeit auf der Page kann man 0 zählen. Ohne YT schlecht zu reden, aber entweder sollten sie da garkein Datum hinschreiben à la "when it's done" oder realistische Zeiträume.
@dshiznit83 - ich hoffe, dass sie jetzt ihre Bestellungen schnell abarbeiten können (haben ja angeblich endlich die Rahmen bekommen), aber meine Bestellung von Ende Mai steht immernoch aus.

@Cubeist - na, hats bei dir endlich geklappt? =)


----------



## hergie (15. August 2011)

Warum muss Forcheim ausgerechnet im feiertagsverwöhnten Bayern liegen ?! Heute wird jedenfalls mein Bike nicht zusammengebaut


----------



## Cubeist (15. August 2011)

Ich hab jedenfalls son gelben Zettel im Briefkasten gehabt auf dessen Rückseite irgendeine hohe Zahl stand und dann nochwas von 12:00Uhr am nächsten Tag...
Wie gesagt... die Bachelorarbeit geht grad irgendwie doch vor. Aber es scheint tatsächlich auf mich zu warten 

Mal sehen ob ich das morgen schaff, sonst wirds halt Mittwoch. Macht jetzt auch nichts mehr.


----------



## dshiznit83 (16. August 2011)

Hab eben gesehen, dass sich bei der "Verfügbarkeits"- Anzeige beim Tues DH etwas getan hat. Die Größen S und M sind immernoch mit "Mitte August" deklariert, wobei sich die Größe L von Ende August auf Mitte September verschoben hat. Klar weiß man nicht inwiefern diese Anzeige Hand und Fuß hat, aber vielleicht bedeutet es ja, dass die Rahmen in S und M tatsächlich gekommen sind!

Bin mal gespannt wer in den nächsten Tagen neue Infos zu seinen Bestellungen erhält. Ich will auch endlich ballern


----------



## Cubeist (16. August 2011)

Subjekt: Tues FR

Bestellt am: 7.6.'11

Geliefert: heute 

Aber die haben auf meinen Rechnungspreis 2 aufgeschlagen. Die Verbrecher! 

Jetzt gehts ans Balsteln 
Bilder folgen.


----------



## dshiznit83 (16. August 2011)

Cubeist schrieb:


> Subjekt: Tues FR
> 
> Bestellt am: 7.6.'11
> 
> ...




GlÃ¼cklicher Mistkerl  Denk an deine Bachelorarbeit!!!
Nee, viel SpaÃ mit dem GerÃ¤t! Ich wÃ¼nsche mir,dass du ein Bild vom Endprodukt hier reinstellst  So zum ErgÃ¶tzen...


----------



## hergie (17. August 2011)

AHHHHHH
Was macht DHL bloß mit meinem Noton, das steht schon 2 Tage im Paketzentrum Nohra und nichts tut sich...


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (17. August 2011)

Antwortet bei euch jemand auf E-Mails bei Noton? Habe schon zwei geschrieben, aber keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## hergie (17. August 2011)

iLoveNOIS3 schrieb:


> Antwortet bei euch jemand auf E-Mails bei Noton? Habe schon zwei geschrieben, aber keine Antwort bekommen.



Am besten Anrufen, dann müssen sie ja was sagen! 
Auf meine Emails (Noton) wurde immer geantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (17. August 2011)

Okay, wird mir dann wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben. Wobei ich eigentlich nur wissen will, ob ich mit der Bestellnummer 63xx noch in diesem Monat rechnen kann, ansonsten wird storniert.


----------



## Cubeist (17. August 2011)

Also nach der ersten Runde kann ich hier auch mal n Fazit posten 

Erstmal zum Aufbau:
Der Junge der die Schaltung eingebaut hat hatte wohl einen im Kahn oder n bisschen Stress  Jedenfalls war die Schraube die den Zug am Schaltwerk klemmt nicht fest und der Schalthebel auch nicht.

Die Taiwaner haben auch schonmal besser geschweißt. ich hatte ne Schweißperle im Sattelrohr die ich erstmal wegschleifen musste bevor ich die Stütze reinbekommen hab. Dafür sieht man, dass die zumindest keine zu geringe Einbrandtiefe haben (die Naht zeichnet sich innen im Rohr ab) 
Hauptsache et hält!

Ach ja.. und die falsche Aufbauanteitung... sorry, der Link zur falschen Aufbauanleitung (zum Play) lag dabei. 

(super ist bei den Anleitungen auch die erste Seite. "ERST LESEN DANN ÖFFNEN!" Da frag ich mich wie man den Link durch den Karton entziffern soll )

Die erste Fahrt war echt gut. Die Federn sind für meine 67kg n bisschen stramm aber das lässt sich ja noch ändern (Allerdings nicht mehr bis zum nächsten Besuch in Winterberg am Freitag )


Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Cubeist (17. August 2011)

Ach ja... und Handyfotos waren auch schonmal besser oder?!


----------



## dshiznit83 (18. August 2011)

Cubeist schrieb:


> Ach ja... und Handyfotos waren auch schonmal besser oder?!



Ach was... Danke fürs Zeigen! Dein Ersteindruck hört sich ja zufrieden an! Bin mal gepsannt wie sich dein Bike in Willingen schlägt! 

Mal nebenher: Hab gerade gesehen, dass nun die Größen S und L auf Mitte September verschoben wurden (TuesDH). Da M immernoch auf Mitte August steht, sollte man ja davon ausgehen,dass genügend M-Rahmen da sind...Wo bleibt endlich die ersehnte Mail von YT? Ich werd langsam immer "erregter" auf das Teil


----------



## Chefkocher (18. August 2011)

dshiznit83 schrieb:


> Ach was... Danke fürs Zeigen! Dein Ersteindruck hört sich ja zufrieden an! Bin mal gepsannt wie sich dein Bike in Willingen schlägt!
> 
> Mal nebenher: Hab gerade gesehen, dass nun die Größen S und L auf Mitte September verschoben wurden (TuesDH). Da M immernoch auf Mitte August steht, sollte man ja davon ausgehen,dass genügend M-Rahmen da sind...Wo bleibt endlich die ersehnte Mail von YT? Ich werd langsam immer "erregter" auf das Teil



Habe den YT-Jungs heute mal ne Mail bzgl. einer aktuellen Statusmeldung für das TUES DH Größe M geschickt. Lesebestätigung (15:07 Uhr) erhalten, jedoch noch keine Antwort


----------



## hergie (18. August 2011)

Sodele, heute um 10.29 Uhr erlöste mich der DHL-Mensch 
Noton L, bestellt 22.06 Vorkasse; Heute angekommen. 
Erster Ausfahrt; das Teil ist der Hammer, das Warten hat sich gelohnt.
Hab mir gleich ne Variostütze gegönnt und fürs Uphillen gabs ne 34er Kassette. 

Ich hab mich beim Gabel/Dämpfer Setup an die Angaben in der Freeride gehalten, dass passt mit der Empfehlung bei 75 Kg bei mir also ganz gut. 
Irgendwie komme ich durch diese Angaben aber nicht auf 30 Prozent Sag an der Gabel, musste deutlich weniger PSI fahren. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit, also muss ich die Gabel wieder ein bissi befüllen wenn Sie eingefahren ist. 

BTW:
Bin 1,83 mit ner 93 er Schrittlänge, das Noton in L ist schon recht klein für mich, geht aber gerade noch so (also im Uphill), bergab passt das Teil wie angegossen.


----------



## Chefkocher (19. August 2011)

...hmm, ist das normal, dass YT auf Mails nicht antwortet? Habe noch immer keine Antwort hinsichtlich des YT Tues DH Größe M, auch auf Facebook bekommt dahingehend keine Auskunft 

Hat jemand aktuelle Infos?


----------



## dshiznit83 (19. August 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...hmm, ist das normal, dass YT auf Mails nicht antwortet? Habe noch immer keine Antwort hinsichtlich des YT Tues DH Größe M, auch auf Facebook bekommt dahingehend keine Auskunft
> 
> Hat jemand aktuelle Infos?




Same here... Auch keine Antwort! Finde es mal richtig peinlich,dass man keine Antwort bekommt. Ich glaube die sind mal unendlich überfordert.

Bei uns im Autohaus dürfte man seine Sachen packen,wenn man Fragen eines Kunden "überhören" würd. Selbst wenn wir noch keinen festen Termin für die bestellten Kundenfahrzeuge haben, sagen wir den Kunden wie lange der Hersteller in der Regel für die Lieferung des entsprechenden benötigt.

Ich hab das Geld zuhause rumliegen und es will ausgegeben werden. Zum Glück hab ich nicht per Vorkasse bezahlt 

Ich warte noch die nächste Woche ab und wenn bis dahin kein Termin ins Haus flattert, überlege ich ernsthaft was anderes zu kaufen. Allein weil die Informationspolitik so mies ist.


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. August 2011)

> wie lange der Hersteller in der Regel für die Lieferung des entsprechenden benötigt.


Wie lange die Zulieferer *in der Regel* brauchen (+Schrauberzeit) steht auch auf der Homepage. Den Rest kannst du dir denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixFace (19. August 2011)

Mein Romp war innerhalb einer Woche da 
Auf Mails wurde mir auch immer geantwortet.


----------



## dshiznit83 (19. August 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie lange die Zulieferer *in der Regel* brauchen (+Schrauberzeit) steht auch auf der Homepage. Den Rest kannst du dir denken...



Mir geht's momentan mehr um die schlechte Informationspolitik, als um die Lieferzeit. Wenn die mir jetzt sagen "kommt Ende September" dann ist das halt so. Aber nicht auf Fragen antworten geht garnicht.


----------



## Chefkocher (19. August 2011)

Oki..da haben wir's. Gerade mit YT telefoniert. Verschiebung der Verfügbarkeit auf Anfang September !!! (siehe Aktualisierung HP)


----------



## NaturBruder (19. August 2011)

Noton 2011 am 03.05 Bestellt am Mittwoch gekommen


----------



## FelixFace (19. August 2011)

NaturBruder schrieb:


> Noton 2011 am 03.05 Bestellt am Mittwoch gekommen


Sehr geil


----------



## Hypnosekroete (20. August 2011)

Noton L

Bestellt: 04.06.11 - Bestell Nr. 60xx

Geliefert: 17.08.11

Heute Nachmittag mach ich mich mal an den Aufbau. Hatte noch jemand ähnliche Probleme beim Aufbau wie Cubeist?

Bilder Folgen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (20. August 2011)

Hypnosekroete schrieb:


> Noton L
> 
> Bestellt: 04.06.11 - Bestell Nr. 60xx
> 
> ...



JA, hab bei meinem Noton alle Schrauben kontrolliert: Vorbau locker, Steuersatz nicht eingestellt, Schaltwerk nicht fest, Schaltung nicht gut eingestellt, Schaltzug am Schaltwerk nicht fest,...


----------



## NaturBruder (20. August 2011)

das problem hatte ich auch ma sind gleich mal einw schraube am schaltwerk weggeflogen


----------



## Hypnosekroete (20. August 2011)

Danke für die Schnellen Rückmeldungen =)

Dann werd ich gleich mal loslegen, mal schauen, ob ich auch alles neu ein- und nachstellen muss


----------



## Chefkocher (22. August 2011)

Habe auf wiederholte Mailanfrage soeben folgende Mail erhalten:

"Die Tues Dh werden ab Mittwoch aufgebaut und versendet. Wir hoffen so schnell wie möglich alle offenen Bestellungen bearbeiten zu können."



Was kann man nun daraus terminlich ableiten? Ich beurteile das noch als sehr vage.


----------



## player599 (23. August 2011)

hey Leute,
also, so nach den ersten 100 km mit dem Noton in L (ca. 185cm groß, schrittlänge weiß ich nicht genau):

Bergauf:
Absenkung der gabel hab ich nie vermisst, selbst am hier am gardasee nicht, bin so schon um 12 uhr mittags zur mittelstation vom Monte Baldo gefahren- war anstrengend aber nicht unmöglich. Der einzige minuspunkt ist auf jeden fall die übersetzung - 24 Z vorne auf 32 Z hinten ist für wirklich extreme anstiegen, vor allem auf losem grund, schwer zu fahren.

Bergab:

Ok, richtige downhills konnte ich noch nicht fahren, aber ich finde die Reifen sind für gardasee- Steinverhältnisse nicht wirklich geeignet, ansonsten hab ich ab jetzt ne neue freundin

Wegen den mails:

als ich ca. 20 minuten im wartezimmer vor ort saß, und auf mein bike gewartet habe, wurdemir sehr gut klar, warum nicht auf die mails geantwortet wird: in der zeit wurden ca. 25 anrufe entgegengenommen. Alles nachfragen wegen den lieferzeiten

ich hoffe ich konnte bei entscheidungen helfen und aufkären. Und jetzt geh ich biken


----------



## DiscopunX (23. August 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis: Checkt bei Ankunft auf jedenfall mal alle schrauben, bei mir waren am Romp nach 2-3 Wochen die Bremsscheibe vorne und der Bremssattel hinten locker.


----------



## johnny_knoe (23. August 2011)

player599 schrieb:


> Wegen den mails:
> 
> als ich ca. 20 minuten im wartezimmer vor ort saß, und auf mein bike gewartet habe, wurdemir sehr gut klar, warum nicht auf die mails geantwortet wird: in der zeit wurden ca. 25 anrufe entgegengenommen. Alles nachfragen wegen den lieferzeiten



Also bei mir haben sie immer sehr flott, kurz, aber dennoch freundlich geantwortet.

Trotzdem könnten sie es wesentlich einfacher haben, indem sie ein wenig besser mit ihren Kunden kommunizieren. Niemand hat ein Problem wegen langen Wartezeiten. Die Probleme fangen an, wenn falsche Versprechungen gemacht werden. Wenn alles nach Plan läuft muss man nicht extra unterrichtet werden, aber sobald es zu Verzögerungen kommt wäre eine schnelle Notiz hilfreich.

Mein Laune ist immer noch gut, aber ich wurde bisher ja auch nicht vertröstet und es liegt noch alles im Soll


----------



## Cubeist (23. August 2011)

Mein Winterbergwochendes:

Das Tues lockt unglaublich  Es läuft echt gut. Der hintern ist n bisschen lang. Grad bei engen schnörkeln, beispielsweise auf dem Northshore, merkt man das ganz gut. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Droppen kanns jedenfalls 

Ergebnis:

Rippen geprellt, Beweglichkeit der rechten Schulter ist wieder bei 85%, das Tues sieht aus wie neu und ich komm ausm Grinsen nichtmehr raus


----------



## Hirschwgt (25. August 2011)

Hallo erstmal, 

bin neu hier im Forum und hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich der Größe des Noton.
Ich bin 184 groß Schrittlänge ist 84 cm also laut Tabelle genau zwischen M und L ich Fahre derzeit ein Cube Hardtail und das hab ich damals auch ne Nummer kleiner genommen und komm damit gut zurecht. Das Noton ist dann eher für kleine Touren im Wald gedacht (30-50km), hoch und Singletrail runter, 2-3 mal im Jahr Bikepark. Vielleicht ist jemand von euch ähnlich Groß wie ich und kann mir von seinen Erfahrungen Berichten.

Mfg Andi


----------



## hergie (25. August 2011)

Hey Andi, 

ich hab das Noton in L, bin 1,83 groß und habe eine SL von 91 cm. 

Mir ist selbst das L mit seiner 350 er Sattelstütze ein wenig zu klein beim Uphill. Beim Downhill hingegen passt es perfekt. M wäre bei mit definitiv zu klein geworden. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirschwgt (25. August 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, da dein schritt 7 cm länger ist und das Sitzrohr bei M um L gleich groß ist müsste ja bei mir ein M passen oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler. Hab ein kompakteres Bike lieber nur hab ich Angst das M im Uphill zu anstrengend wird. Wobei ich glaube das ist Gewöhnungssache...


----------



## hergie (25. August 2011)

kein denkfehler, das sitzrohr ist gleichlang. 
m sollte demnach bei dir passen.


----------



## mikolbe (26. August 2011)

So, heute kam jetzt auch bei mir eine DHL-Anmeldung per Mail.. Dann hoff ich mal, dass der Aufbau schneller geht als alles bis jetzt :]

Best.Nr: 58XX
Best.-Datum: 17.05.2011


----------



## Cubeist (30. August 2011)

Hat eigentlich schonmal irgendwer außer mir in sein Tues FR reingeguckt?
Genauer gesagt: Welche Federhärte (-Farbe) ist standardmäßig in der Totem eingebaut?

Ich sagte ja schonmal, dass die mir irgendwie ziemlich hart vorkommt. Hatte mir damals nichts dabei gedacht als ich ne rote Feder rauszog.
Jetzt hab ich nochmal nachgesehen und die ist tatsächlich für >90kg oder?!

Ich hab mir jetzt jedenfalls mal ne mittelharte (Blau) bestellt und für den Vivid ne 400er Feder.
Mal sehen was passiert.

(Und der Spacko bei der Winterberger Talstation meinte, als ich ihn nach ner weichen Feder fragte: Brauchste nicht. Das ist doch super so.)


----------



## Oshiki (30. August 2011)

Meine DHL Meldung habe ich schon seit dem 16.08.11 seitdem tut sich nichts mehr am Status


----------



## hergie (30. August 2011)

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem x.9 Schaltwerk an meinem Noton.
Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende...

Das Schaltwerk verstellt sich nach kurzer Fahrzeit immer wieder selbst. Die H und L Anschläge passen nicht mehr, sodass ich auf dem großtem Ritzel nicht fahren kann, dafür habe ich, wenn das Schaltwerk auf dem 9ten Ritzel ist, noch ein Gang am Trigger. 
Hab das Schaltwerk vor jeder Fahrt bisher neu eingestellt bzw. alles gecheckt und es lief alles Perfekt, kaum fahre ich eine Treppe, Trail, etc. verstellt es sich wieder. 

Ein Bekannter meinte, es könne am eingeklemmten Zug unter dem Kettenstrebenschutz liegen beim Einfedern, dass kann aber auch nicht sein, hab es bereits getestet.

Hab eine 34er XT Kassette verbaut, aber das sollte ja auch kein Problem sein....

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, hat jemand das gleiche Problem????
Die Sufu ergab nichts passendes... 

Vielen Dank


----------



## player599 (30. August 2011)

So wie ich das gesehen habe, ist das schaltwerk eines mit short cage, eventuell ist die kette bei einem 34er ritzel so stark gespannt, dass der zug einfach durchrutscht?! Ich geh jetzt einfach davon aus, dass du die klemmschraube stark genug anziehst.

Eine andere möglichkeit wäre es, wenn die plastikführung am schaltwerk kaputt wäre, und der zug einfach immer verrutscht. aber probleme in der richtung hab ich nicht.


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. August 2011)

erster Versuch, die Anschlagschrauben mit Schraubensicherung einsetzen und einstellen
das mit dem kurzen Käfig wäre jetzt auch einleuchtend, aber mit einer HS sollte dies problemlos funzen


----------



## hergie (31. August 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.



> So wie ich das gesehen habe, ist das schaltwerk eines mit short cage,  eventuell ist die kette bei einem 34er ritzel so stark gespannt, dass  der zug einfach durchrutscht?! Ich geh jetzt einfach davon aus, dass du  die klemmschraube stark genug anziehst.
> 
> Eine andere möglichkeit wäre es, wenn die plastikführung am schaltwerk  kaputt wäre, und der zug einfach immer verrutscht. aber probleme in der  richtung hab ich nicht.


Die Klemmschraube ist festgenug angezogen, an der Plastikführung ist auch nichts kaputt. 



> erster Versuch, die Anschlagschrauben mit Schraubensicherung einsetzen und einstellen
> das mit dem kurzen Käfig wäre jetzt auch einleuchtend, aber mit einer HS sollte dies problemlos funzen


Schraubensicherung habe ich schon verwendet, hab ich wohl vergessen zu schreiben. Der Kurze Käfig sollte keine Proleme darstellen, laut sram passt das mit nem 34er Ritzel und der HS. 

Hab gelesen, dass auch andere ein 34er Ritzel verbaut haben; hat dort irgendjemand Probleme?
Ich werde heute das Schaltwerk nochmals einstellen, alles Prüfen und fahren, wenn es dann wieder verstellt ist werde ich es mit der 32er Kassette versuchen und mal sehen wie es dann wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeist (1. September 2011)

So, jetzt erkenn ich mein Tues im Park auch wieder


----------



## Habannero (1. September 2011)

So, ich fahr in 2 wochen in die alpen und nehm natürlich mein bis jetzt sehr überzeugendes noton mit. 
Kauft euch auf jeden noch ne 34 er Kasette und ein 22 er blatt.
Wenn ich es schaffe, geb ich noch ein Statemant. 
Ich liebe dieses Fahrrad, ist voll der geile Allrounder.
YT Industries sollte sich aber ne Scheibe von anderen Versendern abschneiden. Was man hier so liest, geht ja echt auf kine Kuhhaut.

Viel Spass mit euren Forchheim-Eselz. 

Gruß H.


----------



## braandy (2. September 2011)

Ich warte jetzt schon 6 Wochen auf mein YT Tues, mir wurde gesgt, dass es Mitte KW 34 fertig ist. Jetzt haben wir Kw 35. Ich habe Yt eine Mail geschrieben, kam aber nichts zurueck. Naechste Woche habe ich ein lokales Downhillrennen, da bruecht ich das mal.....


----------



## player599 (2. September 2011)

Nur mal so ne kleine frage an die anderen noton-fahrer:
In der Anleitung vom Dämpfer (ist ja bekanntlich ein Marzocchi roco tst r) steht, dass man den tst-hebel in 5 positionen stellen kann. bei mir gibt es aber nur offen und zu?!? (also bei vollen 180° drehen, danach schlägt er an den Dämpfer an)


----------



## Identiti666x (2. September 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/968585Du meinnst den Hebel für die Druckstufe oder ?? Also Ich kann den in 5 Positionen einstellen


----------



## player599 (2. September 2011)

ja, genau den mein ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (2. September 2011)

Komisch, bei mir geht der besagte Hebel auch nur "Auf" -> 180 grad drehen -> "Zu". Bis eben dachte ich, dass sei nur der Logout Hebel....

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass unterschiedliche Dämpfer im Noton verbaut werden

Edit: 

Wenn ich den Hebel von Zu nach Auf langsam drehe, merke ich kleine Widerstände, sodass sich insgesamt 5 Einstellungen wählen lassen. 
Bestätigt wird dies aber nicht dich ein "Klicken" oder ähnliches.


----------



## dshiznit83 (3. September 2011)

Ich hab gestern mal aus Spaß bei DHL geschaut, ob sich was beim Paketstatus getan hat. Fazit: Mein Tues DH (m) wird heute zugestellt 
Für alle die es interessiert: Bestellt habe ich am 02.08.2011 .

Eine Versandmail von YT habe ich nicht bekommen, die Schlingel wollten mich wohl überraschen! 

Bis 13 Uhr hocke ich heute leider noch auf der Arbeit. Danach zum Anlieferungsort bei meinen Eltern, zusammenbauen, 2 Kollegen + Bruder einsammeln und ab gehts. Freut mich total,dass das Timing so gut ist. Wär mir dann in der Gruppe wieder so kastriert vorgekommen als einziger mit Hardtail 

Werde vom ersten Ausritt berichten!


----------



## player599 (3. September 2011)

ja, genau. diese leise klicken hab ich auch, klingt allerdings eher wie ein leises schmatzen oder so. Allerdings ändert sich nichts (also wirklich null) an der dämpfung, bis so ca 10° vor ende, da kann ich den dämpfer dann von ganz offen bis ganz zu einstellen. allerdings: einmal den gehsteig runter oder eine wurzel genommen, und das ding ist komplett hart. hat irgendwer ne idee, was sich da machen lässt? kann YT mir den dämpfer tauschen, oder muss ich erst beweisen, dass der dämpfer von anfang an schon nicht ganz funktioniert hat?


----------



## Cubeist (4. September 2011)

Viel Spaß dshiznit83 

Was lange währt...


----------



## KaOote (5. September 2011)

mein noton in M (5941) ist heute morgen angekommen


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (9. September 2011)

Wenn jemand im Rhein Main Gebiet ein Noton in M oder S hat, wär ich total froh, wenn ich´s mir mal anschauen darf! Ich hab damals wegen den Lieferzeiten dann zu nem Speiseeis gegriffen (mit dem ich auch durchaus zufrieden bin) aber das Teil reizt mich immer noch tierisch!


----------



## hergie (9. September 2011)

Hast ne PN


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (9. September 2011)

Könnte Dir das Wicked in Frankfurt anbieten...


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (9. September 2011)

Lecker_Sushi schrieb:


> Könnte Dir das Wicked in Frankfurt anbieten...



Danke, aber wenn schon Noton, denn schon Noton


----------



## NaturBruder (9. September 2011)

Noton2011 bei Karlsruhe

hat jetzt ca. 60 km drauf , naja bei der letzten Ausfahrt habe ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen 2 fach  Die Saison 2011 ist wohl gelaufen für mich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaOote (9. September 2011)

bei mir hat sich nach der ersten ausfahrt das schaltkabel gelöst, auch die anderen schrauben waren fast alle lose, es empfielt sich beim Zusammenbau gut nachzuziehen


----------



## NaturBruder (9. September 2011)

ja da kann ich dir nur recht geben bei mir war auch alles lose ;(


----------



## hergie (10. September 2011)

> bei mir hat sich nach der ersten ausfahrt das schaltkabel gelöst, auch die anderen schrauben waren fast alle lose, es empfielt sich beim Zusammenbau gut nachzuziehen


 


> ja da kann ich dir nur recht geben bei mir war auch alles lose ;(


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen!!! Unbedingt ALLES nachgucken. Jede Schraube!
Weiterhin empfehle ich das sorgfältige abkleben, es gibt doch einige Scheuerstellen an Rahmen, Gabel, etc...

Mal Frage an die Notonfahrer: 
Verkrazt euer Lack auch so schnell? Meiner sieht aus als hätte das Teil schon 3 Jahre aufm Buckel...


----------



## NaturBruder (10. September 2011)

jo stimmt wohl schlechter klarlack benutzt


----------



## Oshiki (10. September 2011)

Bei meinem Wicked ist die Lackquali auch nicht berauschend da muß man nur böse hinschauen und schon sind Kratzer drin


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (10. September 2011)

NaturBruder schrieb:


> Noton2011 bei Karlsruhe
> 
> hat jetzt ca. 60 km drauf , naja bei der letzten Ausfahrt habe ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen 2 fach  Die Saison 2011 ist wohl gelaufen für mich .



Willstes verkaufen?


----------



## NaturBruder (10. September 2011)

neee bestimmt nicht


----------



## johnny_knoe (12. September 2011)

Keine weiteren Wicked Käufer mit aktuellen Statusmeldungen hier? Bin  gerade aus dem einwöchigen Urlaub (mit altem Bike natürlich ) zurück  und dachte jetzt könne man von massenhaft ausgelieferten Wickeds  lesen


----------



## kraegor (12. September 2011)

Schließe mich der Frage an, hat irgendjemand ein NOTON gekriegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braandy (12. September 2011)

so jetzt hab ich mein Tues Downhill!;D macht mega spaß das teil!!!
Mein lack ist aber nach drei tagen auch schon völlig verkrazt!
Ich habe mein Bike in Forchheim abgeholt. Der Chefentwickler höchstpersönlich hat dort mein Bike zuende gebaut, der war aber auch der einzige, der etwas geschraubt hat. Sonst war kein Mechaniker vor Ort. Es standen Massenweise Kartons rum. Außerdem hingen viele fertige Bikes rum: Wicked, Tues, Play, wenige Notons. ;D

Ich habe gerade noch ein anderes Problem: Bei meinen Tues quitscht die vordere Nabe. Es wird immer schlimmer und ich weiß nicht woran es liegt. Weiß jemand, wie ich das beheben kann?


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. September 2011)

Bist du sicher, dass es die Nabe und nicht die Bremsscheibe ist?


----------



## braandy (12. September 2011)

ja, ich habe das Rad ausgebaut und an den kugellagern gedreht und da hörte man das häsliche quitschen. Schicke das Laufrad jetzt zu Yt ein!


----------



## rockbumper (15. September 2011)

Hallo an alle hier im Wartezimmer,

Ich warte auf mein Wicked in M.
Bis gestern hab ich mich Tierisch aufgeregt, mir überlegt, anderswo ein Bike zu Ordern.
Anders wie viele hier meinen kante ich YT Industries gar nicht, geschweige denn das ich was von deren Lieferschwierigkeiten geahnt hätte.
Ich habe einfach ein gut ausgestattetes All Mountain, zum kleinen Kurs gesucht und bin im Bike Magazin über einer Werbeanzeige des Wicked gestolpert.
Was soll ich sagen, es war liebe auf den ersten Blick, bis dahin war das Radon Slide 7.0 mein Favorit. Aber jetzt, na gut das Farb Design, aber bei dem Preis lass ich es im Winter halt Pulvern. 
Also Wicked geordert und dann erst  YT gegooglet so fing der Ärger an, ich war hin und her gerissen. Stornieren oder nicht, hab letzte Nacht bis Zwei Uhr gegrübelt, gelesen, verglichen und hab dann eine Entscheidung für mich getroffen, ich warte auf mein Wicked, die Saison ist eh gelaufen.
Jetzt weis ich was mich erwartet und brauch mich nicht mehr Verrückt zumachen  egal was kommt.

Ich Warte auf mein Wicked Größe M


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. September 2011)

wie ??? erst Wicked bestellt ohne was von YT zu kennen
da frag ich mich wo Du bestellt hast 
denn soweit ich weiss, kann man nur auf der YT Seite bestellen


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (15. September 2011)

Er hat bei YT bestellt, dann hat er YT gegooglet. Das bedeutet, dass man sich über die Firma informiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockbumper (16. September 2011)

Danke Lars


----------



## rockbumper (16. September 2011)

Jo, hab grade auf der facebook Seite von YT gelesen, das die Leute einstellen.
Geil alles wird gut


----------



## smokey1981 (20. September 2011)

best.nr. 6395 vom 02.07. noton in m kam am 15.9. die übergabemail (montagebeginn sozusagen). seit dem keine veränderung. nur zur info für die wartenden...


----------



## kraegor (20. September 2011)

Bei mir dasselbe, hab auch in Facebook gesehen dass wir zwei nicht die einzigen sind die ein "übergabemail" erhalten haben. Best. Nr. 64xx


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (20. September 2011)

Dann gibts ja in Kürze hoffentlich jemanden im Rhein Main Gebiet, bei dem ich mir das Noton anschauen darf...?!


----------



## johnny_knoe (20. September 2011)

Habe heute Vormittag mein Wicked M abgeholt    Bestellt Ende Juli mit Nummer 66xx.

Und zur Beruhigung an alle Wartenden: als ich angekommen bin kam gerade eine neue LKW Lieferung mit jeder Menge Kartons...

War ein wenig überrascht, dass sich die Firma so unweit vom Stadtzentrum befindet, dachte ich müsste in irgendein auswärts gelegenes Industriegebiet fahren. Übrigens wie schon vorher am Telefon sehr nett die Jungs von YT. Übergabe war mit ein paar Tips und Hinweisen ruck zuck erledigt und ich wollte auch gar nicht weiter fachsimpeln oder so. Hatten ja alle genug zu tun mit der Anlieferung und was danach sonst noch so ansteht.

Von meiner Seite also dickes Plus: auch wenn ich knapp zwei Monate auf das Bike warten musste, dass war mir bei der Bestellung voll bewusst und letztendlich hat YT den versprochenen Liefertermin ja auch gehalten.

Komme leider erst am Wochenende zu einer richtigen Testfahrt, bis dahin muss ich mich mit ein paar kleinen Waldwegrunden begnügen.

MfG!

P.S.: Wie schon im Wicked Thread geschrieben: Klickies sofort abmontiert und gegen Nukeproof Neutron getauscht. Machen sich gut...


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. September 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> so... habe meine Bestellung des Notons M ebend storniert mit der Begründung
> YT kann in absehbarer Zeit nicht liefern !!
> Bestellnummer: 6536
> Bestelldatum: 16.07.2011
> ...



2012er interessieren mich nun auch nicht mehr 
mein Morewood Izimu 2011 ist bereits unterwegs


----------



## Büscherammler (21. September 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> 2012er interessieren mich nun auch nicht mehr
> mein Morewood Izimu 2011 ist bereits unterwegs



Bei Jehle bestellt?


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. September 2011)

yep


----------



## kraegor (22. September 2011)

Yeah, finally ;-). Meins kommt morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (22. September 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> yep



Wäre auch beinahe in Versuchung gekommen


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. September 2011)

ja übergeben haben Sie es schon, aber einer Spedition und da es bei denen noch nicht im Tracking-System ist, wirds wohl nix mehr zum WE


----------



## Büscherammler (22. September 2011)

Hab auch schon ein Rad bei Jehle gekauft und das kam bei mir an bevor es bei der Spedition getrackt wurde.
Vielleicht hast du Glück!


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. September 2011)

danke  dann bin ich ja wieder voller Hoffnungs für's WE
na dann schnell ab ins Bett, damit die Aufregung und Ungedult schneller vorbei geht 

PS: 
wann kamen die bei Dir schon Vormittags oder erst am Nachmittag ??
            denn mit abliefern heir wenn ich nicht da bin ist schlecht


----------



## Büscherammler (22. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, meine Frau war den ganzen Tag zuhause und hat es angenommen.


----------



## smokey1981 (22. September 2011)

best nr. 6395 noton m am 2.7. bestellt. übergabemail am 15.9. , im system tat sich nix bis gestern, 21.9..dann gings schnell und war am nächsten tag um 11 da !

noton steht in kaiserslautern, für unsere testpiloten hier ^^


----------



## hergie (23. September 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ja übergeben haben Sie es schon, aber einer Spedition und da es bei denen noch nicht im Tracking-System ist, wirds wohl nix mehr zum WE



Hab bei Jehle mein ein Bike per Express-Spedition bekommen; 1 Tag Lieferzeit!
Ich drück dir die


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. September 2011)

laut Tracking-Liste ist es nun in Zuatellung, nur von wo, mit wem und wann ist nicht ersichtlich 
DPD ist schon vorbeigefahren und nun muß ich auch noch wieder weg, wegen meiner neuen Wohnung 
hoffentlich gibt er es hier jemandem in die Hand, die wissen alle das ich das Rad erwarte


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. September 2011)

die Spedition hats nicht geschafft heute 20km vorm Ziel mußte der Fahrer umkehren, 
da er die Pakete (er sammelt auch gleichzeitig Sendungen ein) zum versenden bis 18 Uhr auf dem LKW zum weitertransport in seiner Spedition sein müssen 

kann das Rad aber morgen in der Spedition abholen...sind halt 60km Fahrt  aber um das WE damit Freude zu haben ist mir die Fahrt wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockbumper (23. September 2011)

Wochenende mit neuem Bike und Freunden das bei Spätsommerlichem Wetter ganz sicher ist das 60 Km Fahrt wert.
Um mein Bike morgen schon zubekommen, würde ich bis nach YT Fahren und es abholen, das sind 450 Km von mir aus.
Aber ich muss noch ca. 4 Wochen warten ( eigentlich wer es schon da )

Dir viel Spaß mit deinem Bike und ein geiles Wochenende


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. September 2011)

ja danke...hatte eh Frühschicht und bin total müde falle gleich ins Bett nach dem 2. Weißbier und um 8 Uhr Morgen bin ich dann frisch ausgeschlafen und hole das Bike 

PS:
wie eigentlich wäre es schon da ??...hattest Du es anprobiert und es war zu klein und mußt nun auf die richtige Körbchengröße warten


----------



## rockbumper (23. September 2011)

Ne YT halt, Termin immer weiter am verschieben, ich hoff das es in 4 Wochen dann klappt und ich die erste tour noch Schneefrei fahren kann.


----------



## kraegor (24. September 2011)

Yeah endlich ist auch meins angekommen, morgen shredden.


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. September 2011)

ja ich habe meins nun auch (Izimu) 
fahren ist aber noch nicht so richtig, da ich erst alles gut abkleben möchte mit klarer Schutzfolie...erstes Neubike, da mache ich mir die Mühe 

hattes es auch gleich gewogen mit gigitaler Kofferwaage 16,0 kg
mit Pedalen NC-17 MGII und Maxxis Ardent MaxPro in 2.4

allen noch wartenden YT-Kunden von mir für euch


----------



## rockbumper (7. Oktober 2011)

Hier das neue TUES 2.0 DH LTD. WC

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/8/1/2/4/_/large/CIMG1738.JPG

Für alle Wartenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (7. Oktober 2011)

Und hier der Rahmen vom Tues 2.0 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/8/1/2/4/_/large/CIMG1739.JPG

Optisch ja schon recht ansprechend!


----------



## kraegor (7. Oktober 2011)

Geiler Hobel


----------



## Woodie (12. Oktober 2011)

Schwanke nach dem erfolgreichen und lohnenden Kauf des Noton für nächste Saison auch noch zwischen YT und Canyon. Finde die Torques immer noch sehr schön, musste mein FRX 2010 ja leider zwangsweise verkaufen... 

YT ist allerdings einfach ein Preis-Hammer.
Da wäre es fast ne Überlegung wert sich das Bike zu kaufen und die Einzelteile zu verticken?!?!? Dürfte man eigentlich mit nem + wieder rausgehen, oder?

Das Noton hat sich als sehr guter Allrounder bestätigt, aber hier und da würde ich mir gerne einen brachialeren Abwärts-Panzer mit mehr Reserven wünschen... Ob dieses "hier und da" die Investition von knapp 3000 wert ist, werde ich wohl noch überdenken müssen...

Torque oder Tues 2.0... Bis 11.11. habe ich ja noch Zeit zu überlegen;o)

Gruß
Das W


----------



## T.Theis (25. Oktober 2011)

Hey @Smokey
hab dir mal eine Nachricht geschrieben ob es möglich wäre, das ich mir dein Noton mal anschaue.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## T.Theis (26. Oktober 2011)

Mealtime,
bzw. ist hier ev jemand aus Richtung KL, LU, KA oder Umgebung bei dem ich mal das Noton beschnuppern könnte? 

Live gesehen ist immer noch am besten. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## null-2wo (29. Oktober 2011)

hallo,
selbe frage wie tobias, nur im raum münchen, wenn möglich rahmen in m?

peace,

02


----------



## hergie (2. November 2011)

Ich fahre ein 2011 Noton in L und habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe anstatt der 32er Kassette eine 34er Shimano XT Kasette verbaut. Leider hat sich jetzt schon das zweite Schaltwerk in den Speichen verfangen, und ich weiß einfach nicht warum 

Ich habe das erste Schaltwerk (ab Werk) auf die neue Kassette eingestellt, sprich H und L Anschläge, Abstand zwischen Schaltröllchen und Ritzel, etc... Das Schaltauge ist auch gerade. Beim Probeschalten zuhause gab es keine Probleme, der Käfig hat auf dem größten Ritzel noch einen fingerbreit Abstand zu den Speichen. Als ich dann unterwegs war und auf das größte Ritzel schalten wollte hat sich der Käfig vom Schaltwerk in den Speichen verfangen und war kaputt. 
Ich dachte, dumm gelaufen und habe mir ein neues bestellt, eingebaut, eingestellt, etc... Bin mit dem neuen problemlos ein paar mal gefahren (auch auf dem größten Ritzel) und gestern hat sich dann das neue Schaltwerk wieder in der gleichen Situation in den Speichen verfangen. 

Ich hab keine Ahnung woran das liegt!
Schaltauge ist gerade, 
Schaltwerk war perfekt eingestellt (funktionierte ja auch), 
Kette ist nicht zu kurz, 
das kurze Schaltwerk ist für die 34er Kassette in Verbindung mit der HS ausreichend. 

Hab bei YT angerufen, die können sich das nicht erklären; melden sich aber bei mir. 

Hat einer der anderen Notonfahrer ähnliche Probleme, oder weiß woran es liegt? Liegt es an der 34er Kassette??

Vielen Dank im Voraus, 
Grüße Flo

Edit: 

War jedesmal auf gerader Forstautobahn, ohne viel Kraft beim Pedalieren. Ein Ast etc. war auch nicht involviert.


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. November 2011)

ich denke Mal in der HS hast Du noch ein 24er Kettenblatt verbaut !?
ich an Deiner Steller wuerd also lieber in der HS auf 22er Blatt umbauen und hinten die 11-32 Kasette lassen, wenn da solche Probleme auftreten bei 11-34


----------



## hergie (2. November 2011)

Ja, habe ein 24er Blatt verbaut.
Werde denke ich auf 22er umrüsten, die 32er Kassette wieder montieren und mir ein neues Schaltwerk kaufen. Das Dritte dann ;-)


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. November 2011)

hatte heut mein Izimu auch auf Hammerschmidt umgeruestet und dabei musste ich meine Kette kuerzen.
da kam mir der Gedanke zu Deinem Problem, ob evtl. die Kette mit er 34er Kasette nun zu kurz ist
vieleicht war sie fuer die 32er sehr knapp bemessen und ist nun mit der 34er doch zu kurz !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (7. November 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hatte heut mein Izimu auch auf Hammerschmidt umgeruestet und dabei musste ich meine Kette kuerzen.
> da kam mir der Gedanke zu Deinem Problem, ob evtl. die Kette mit er 34er Kasette nun zu kurz ist
> vieleicht war sie fuer die 32er sehr knapp bemessen und ist nun mit der 34er doch zu kurz !!



An der Kette lag/liegt es wohl auch. 
Wenn der Hinterbau einfedert ist die Kette zu kurz, im "Probeschalten" ohne Belastung klappt es zwar, ist aber auch schon grenzwertig. 

Trotzdem Danke für deine Antworten.


----------



## lasabur (10. November 2011)

So, seit einer Woche ist mein Noton endlich auch da, und von der Optik her find ich es einfach nur geil. Nur kam ich bisher leider noch nicht groß zum Probefahren, und habe auch gleich noch ein paar wahrscheinlich blöde Fragen:
1 Kann ich die Fahrradkette bei einer Hammerschmid einfach ganz normal wie jede andere Fahrradkette auch mit normalen Kettenöl ölen, und die Ritzel der Hammerschmid auch?
2. Habe für die Federgabel an meinem anderen Fahrrad zum Pflegen immer so ein Gabeldeo benutzt, kann ich das an der Lyric auch benutzen, oder einfach die Gabel immer nur von Dreck befreien?
3. Und wie sieht das mit dem Dämpfer aus, kann es da auch nicht schaden, etwas Gabeldeo hin zu sprühen, oder kommt da lieber Öl hin oder besser gar nix?
Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten...


----------



## Freeloader (10. November 2011)

Kette kannst du normal ölen, würde aber nicht die ritzel ölen sondern einfach mal durchschalten, danach kette abwischen, weil übriges Öl dreck anzieht.

Gabel und Dämpfer das gleiche. mit entsprechendem  Mittel Ölen, betätigen, abwischen


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. November 2011)

lasabur schrieb:


> So, seit einer Woche ist mein Noton endlich auch da, und von der Optik her find ich es einfach nur geil. Nur kam ich bisher leider noch nicht groß zum Probefahren, und habe auch gleich noch ein paar wahrscheinlich blöde Fragen:
> 1 Kann ich die Fahrradkette bei einer Hammerschmid einfach ganz normal wie jede andere Fahrradkette auch mit normalen Kettenöl ölen, und die Ritzel der Hammerschmid auch?
> 2. Habe für die Federgabel an meinem anderen Fahrrad zum Pflegen immer so ein Gabeldeo benutzt, kann ich das an der Lyric auch benutzen, oder einfach die Gabel immer nur von Dreck befreien?
> 3. Und wie sieht das mit dem Dämpfer aus, kann es da auch nicht schaden, etwas Gabeldeo hin zu sprühen, oder kommt da lieber Öl hin oder besser gar nix?
> Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten...


----------



## hergie (11. November 2011)

lasabur schrieb:


> So, seit einer Woche ist mein Noton endlich auch da, und von der Optik her find ich es einfach nur geil. Nur kam ich bisher leider noch nicht groß zum Probefahren, und habe auch gleich noch ein paar wahrscheinlich blöde Fragen:
> 1 Kann ich die Fahrradkette bei einer Hammerschmid einfach ganz normal wie jede andere Fahrradkette auch mit normalen Kettenöl ölen, und die Ritzel der Hammerschmid auch?
> 2. Habe für die Federgabel an meinem anderen Fahrrad zum Pflegen immer so ein Gabeldeo benutzt, kann ich das an der Lyric auch benutzen, oder einfach die Gabel immer nur von Dreck befreien?
> 3. Und wie sieht das mit dem Dämpfer aus, kann es da auch nicht schaden, etwas Gabeldeo hin zu sprühen, oder kommt da lieber Öl hin oder besser gar nix?
> Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten...



Vorweg schonmal an der Gabel/Dämpferpflege (Brunox Gabeldeo etc. ja oder nein) wirst du NIE (!!) eine konkrete Antwort bekommen. Such es mal hier im Forum über die Suchfunktion, du wirst es sehen.

Die einen schwöre auf Gabeldeo für die Federelemente (also cuch den Dämpfer), andere widerrum halte davon gar nichts und begründen es damit, dass das (dünnflüssige) Deo die Dichtungen, welche sich in Gabel und Dämpfer (Staubschutz) befinden auswaschen und raten daher dringend davon ab. 
Ich mache meine Federwege nach jeder Tour mit einem leicht feuchten Lappen sauber und das wars. Manchmal stelle ich das Rad auf den Kopf, damit das Öl in der Gabel die Dichtringe schmiert. (Bremse sollten gut entlüftet sein, sonst gibt es da Probleme...)

Die Kette kannst du natürlich ganz normal ölen. Die HS ist an sich ein abgedichtetes Getriebe. Ich würde dir aber empfehlen nur die Kette zu ölen, einwirken lassen, schalten, und die Kette abwischen, sonst gibt es Dreck (wie schon geschrieben...). 

Eine konkrete Antwort auf deine Frage in Fomr von Ja oder Nein wirst du nicht bekommen; läuft es ganz schlecht erlebst du an dieser Stelle eine ausufernde "Wie pflege ich meine Gabel richtig" Diskussion.


----------



## Avatas (1. Dezember 2011)

Die aktuelle Verfügbarkeit steht auf mitte November. Nun ist Anfang Dezember und ich hab noch nix gehört. Auf e-mails wird nicht geantwortet und der Telefonhörer liegt offenbar neben dem Telefon, weil den ganzen Tag besetzt ist. Toller Laden 

Hat einer von euch mal von den Jungs gehört? Oder liegen die alle am Strand von Hawai und verprassen das Geld hunderter vorbestellter Tues 2.0 LTD...


----------



## HC4EVER (1. Dezember 2011)

Naja, was soll man dazu schon noch sagen? Als ich mein Noton geordert habe, stand die Verfügbarkeit auf Ende Sept. Und jetzt rate mal, wann ich es abholen konnte: LETZTEN FREITAG! Was du da gerade erlebst, ist das Opfer, welches man aufbringen muss, wenn man sich ein Bike mit einem solchen P-L-Verhältnis ordert. Durch ein intensives Verfolgen dieses Threads war mir schon vor meiner Bestellung klar, wie es wahrscheinlich laufen könnte. ALLES NIX NEUES! Die YT-ler sind mittlerweile alle recht immun gegen Stress von außerhalb geworden. Das können sie sich aber halt auch leisten - der Erfolg gibt ihnen recht. 
Hin oder her, im Nachhinein habe ich aber von der langen Wartezeit richtig profitiert. Die haben nämlich schlichtweg von Truvativ, Marzocchi & Co. keine 2011er Teile mehr bekommen & mussten dann entprechend auf die neuesten 2012er zurückgreifen. Unterm Strich, noch mehr Bike zum selben Preis.

So long, bleib locker und genieße die Vorfreude!!!


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Dezember 2011)

oder einfach stornieren...z.Z. gibts so viele WSV Angebote bei allen da findet Jeder was. 
ich bin damals auf Morewood Izimu umgeschwenkt und bereue nix !!
das waren mir die 100 Euro mehr wert, da nur 1 Woche Lieferzeit bei Jehlebikes


----------



## HC4EVER (5. Dezember 2011)

Frage an die Tech-Freaks: hat iwer schonmal mit einem Umwerfer am Noton experimentiert? Evtl. E-Type-Bauweise? Bevor Fragen kommen: ich habe ne ziemlich kurze Schrittlänge und möchte daher kürzere Kurbeln verbauen. Leider nur in Komb. mit ner Kettenschaltung möglich. 165mm HS Fr-Kurbelarme würden 170 us kosten. Das ist echt heftig, wenn man bedenkt, dass die jetzigen einzeln wohl nur sehr schwer zu veräußern sind. Thx für Eure Tipps!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CQB (22. Januar 2012)

Servus,

kann mir einer sagen was für ein Durchmesser das Tretlager vom 2011 noton hat ?
hab alles abgesucht und bisher leider nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## gotboost (23. Januar 2012)

Durchmesser oder länge?

Da es ja HS innenlager hat, ergibt sich die Frage....


----------



## CQB (23. Januar 2012)

ähhh ich glaube ich nehme dann einmal die Länge 

Müssten ja 73mm sein oder?


----------



## rOha (23. Januar 2012)

Soweit ich das weis kann man an Noten keinen Umwerfer montieren?
Zumindest macht das keinen Sinn, weil es keinen Zuggegenhalter gibt. Oder?

Greetz,
Roland


----------



## HC4EVER (23. Januar 2012)

rOha schrieb:


> Soweit ich das weis kann man an Noten keinen Umwerfer montieren?
> Zumindest macht das keinen Sinn, weil es keinen Zuggegenhalter gibt. Oder?
> 
> Greetz,
> Roland



Option:
http://problemsolversbike.com/images/sized/files/prod_grp/br5454-390x390.png


----------

